# Mi date un consiglio su un uomo che sta per sposarsi(con un'altra)?



## Pauline (29 Settembre 2018)

Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo conosciuti in ambito accademico, lui affermato docente universitario abituato a presentare i suoi libri in pubblico con un vasto seguito di "fan" adoranti comprese donne, io ricercatrice in una struttura del suo ambiente ( ma non lavoro con lui né sono negli stessi palazzi). Lo vedo la prima volta ad una conferenza in cui è tra i relatori e io tra il pubblico. Ad un certo punto alzo lo sguardo e vedo che mi fissa. Ci guardiamo,io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido..lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento piu per oltre un mese. Gli scrivo io una mail formale perché volevo invitarlo a parlare ad una mia conferenza. Lui è molto affabile, accetta e ci scambiamo il numero. Inizia a scrivermi su wapp parlandomi di lavoro e insistendo per incontrarci io e lui da soli. Quasi subito inizia a chiedermi un appuntamento in modo esplicito e io accetto. Vengo poi a sapere dal conoscente comune che quel giorno in cui ci eravamo visti per la prima volta lui aveva chiesto chi fossi e il mio numero senza però tuttavia chiamarmi...mentre insiste per vederci inizia a sbilanciarsi parecchio, senza che io gli chiedessi niente. Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui,che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me. Ci vediamo dopo una decina di giorni di questi discorsi e lui è di una freddezza incredibile tanto da farmi restare male. Io sinceramente pensavo gia dopo tutti quei discorsi di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici se non quelli lavorativi senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava! Tornata a casa lo messaggio arrabbiata ( per messaggio non abbiamo mai perso confidenza) e gli dico che si è comportato male e gli chiedo cosa avesse..lui continuava a dirmi niente. Io resto male perché semplicemente penso di non essergli piu piaciuta fisicamente..lui poi mi dice scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!...io allora lo perdono e ricominciamo a messaggiarci come sempre ma lui da quel momento smette qualsiasi riferimento romantico e parla solo di lavoro...io penso proprio di non essergli piaciuta fisicamente e smetto anche io qualsiasi riferimento.due settimane dopo lo rivedo per lavoro in presenza di altre persone. Lui mi fa davanti a uno di questi battuttine scherzose allusive a cui non do peso..poi appena resta un attimo solo con me ( davvero un paio di minuti) inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella...io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto. Il giorno dopo visto il suo atteggiamento mi sento autorizzata a fargli delle domande. Gli chiedo se per caso sia così ambiguo perché è fidanzato o si vede con un altra...lui cambia discorso e non c e modo di farlo confessare. A quel punto indago e scopro che ha una fidanzata, una che tra l altro io avevo notato stargli sempre addosso sui social (su cui lui non rivela nulla della sua vita privata ma solo cose lavorative) e che lui mi aveva detto tempo prima essere una sua "fan". A quel punto mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc. E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc. Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro. A questo punto io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese e ogni tanto infilandoci qualche insulto  per la sua fidanzata. Lui accetta tutto. Passano cosi tre mesi. Io e lui ci sentiamo ogni giorno parlando solo di lavoro ma con un reciproco tono di confidenza e io che gli piazzo scenate se non mi risponde...alla fine vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui. Questa impazzisce e lo lascia. Lui disperato fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei dopo solo due giorni se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei. Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono..e io pure. In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto..cosi una ventina di secondi finche attacca..cosi tutte le chiamate. Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca piu. Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli...penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria...se non che dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo mi capita di parlare con un altra ricercatrice. Entriamo un po in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui. Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me. Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perche no se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi?) e soprattutto a gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato....a me lui piace tantissimo..anzi di piu ma non l ho piu cercato...ora a breve dovro rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.consigli?


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2018)

smettetela con le droghe e cercatevi un terapista bravo nella sindrome bipolare


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> smettetela con le droghe e cercatevi un terapista bravo nella sindrome bipolare


Quoto. Aggiungo che dopo aver letto il pippone mi drogherei anch'io


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Settembre 2018)

Dio li fa e poi li accoppia giusto così.


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Quoto. Aggiungo che dopo aver letto il pippone mi drogherei anch'io


   Follia


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

Ma tra voi è mai successo qualcosa o non vi siete mai dati neppure un bacio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> smettetela con le droghe e cercatevi un terapista bravo nella sindrome bipolare


troppi caffè. L'insonnia fa brutti scherzi


----------



## Lostris (30 Settembre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comportarsi da persona equilibrata (cioè non come hai fatto finora) non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

Lui sarà stato anche il re Tentenna, ma tu a bolla non ci sei per nulla, a costruirti il film della vita da dei messaggini e a reagire da psicopatica che Glenn Close levati.

E poi insulti la fidanzata?? Ma un bel calcio in culo e pedalare, che se lui non è completamente rincoglionito (ma magari sei fortunata) dopo tutto il casino che hai messo in piedi manco col binocolo ti vorrà vedere.

Toh, mi hai fatto perdere il mio aplomb


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo conosciuti in ambito accademico, lui affermato docente universitario abituato a presentare i suoi libri in pubblico con un vasto seguito di "fan" adoranti comprese donne, io ricercatrice in una struttura del suo ambiente ( ma non lavoro con lui né sono negli stessi palazzi). Lo vedo la prima volta ad una conferenza in cui è tra i relatori e io tra il pubblico. Ad un certo punto alzo lo sguardo e vedo che mi fissa. Ci guardiamo,io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido..lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento piu per oltre un mese. Gli scrivo io una mail formale perché volevo invitarlo a parlare ad una mia conferenza. Lui è molto affabile, accetta e ci scambiamo il numero. Inizia a scrivermi su wapp parlandomi di lavoro e insistendo per incontrarci io e lui da soli. Quasi subito inizia a chiedermi un appuntamento in modo esplicito e io accetto. Vengo poi a sapere dal conoscente comune che quel giorno in cui ci eravamo visti per la prima volta lui aveva chiesto chi fossi e il mio numero senza però tuttavia chiamarmi...mentre insiste per vederci inizia a sbilanciarsi parecchio, senza che io gli chiedessi niente. Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui,che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me. Ci vediamo dopo una decina di giorni di questi discorsi e lui è di una freddezza incredibile tanto da farmi restare male. Io sinceramente pensavo gia dopo tutti quei discorsi di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici se non quelli lavorativi senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava! Tornata a casa lo messaggio arrabbiata ( per messaggio non abbiamo mai perso confidenza) e gli dico che si è comportato male e gli chiedo cosa avesse..lui continuava a dirmi niente. Io resto male perché semplicemente penso di non essergli piu piaciuta fisicamente..lui poi mi dice scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!...io allora lo perdono e ricominciamo a messaggiarci come sempre ma lui da quel momento smette qualsiasi riferimento romantico e parla solo di lavoro...io penso proprio di non essergli piaciuta fisicamente e smetto anche io qualsiasi riferimento.due settimane dopo lo rivedo per lavoro in presenza di altre persone. Lui mi fa davanti a uno di questi battuttine scherzose allusive a cui non do peso..poi appena resta un attimo solo con me ( davvero un paio di minuti) inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella...io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto. Il giorno dopo visto il suo atteggiamento mi sento autorizzata a fargli delle domande. Gli chiedo se per caso sia così ambiguo perché è fidanzato o si vede con un altra...lui cambia discorso e non c e modo di farlo confessare. A quel punto indago e scopro che ha una fidanzata, una che tra l altro io avevo notato stargli sempre addosso sui social (su cui lui non rivela nulla della sua vita privata ma solo cose lavorative) e che lui mi aveva detto tempo prima essere una sua "fan". A quel punto mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc. E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc. Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro. A questo punto io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese e ogni tanto infilandoci qualche insulto  per la sua fidanzata. Lui accetta tutto. Passano cosi tre mesi. Io e lui ci sentiamo ogni giorno parlando solo di lavoro ma con un reciproco tono di confidenza e io che gli piazzo scenate se non mi risponde...alla fine vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui. Questa impazzisce e lo lascia. Lui disperato fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei dopo solo due giorni se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei. Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono..e io pure. In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto..cosi una ventina di secondi finche attacca..cosi tutte le chiamate. Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca piu. Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli...penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria...se non che dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo mi capita di parlare con un altra ricercatrice. Entriamo un po in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui. Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me. Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perche no se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi?) e soprattutto a gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato....a me lui piace tantissimo..anzi di piu ma non l ho piu cercato...ora a breve dovro rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.consigli?


benvenuta

ma hai fatto tutto sto casino per uno pseudo flirt?

comunque al prossimo incontro lavorativo sarei solo professionale.
Nessun gesto confidenziale.


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 

Prima invece sapevi come comportarti?   :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comportarsi da persona equilibrata (cioè non come hai fatto finora) non sarebbe una cattiva idea.
> 
> Lui sarà stato anche il re Tentenna, ma tu a bolla non ci sei per nulla, a costruirti il film della vita da dei messaggini e a reagire da psicopatica che Glenn Close levati.
> 
> ...


Era ora


----------



## Skorpio (30 Settembre 2018)

*...*

Che libri scrive di preciso lui?


----------



## Rose1994 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ma tu sei fuori di testa, perdonami.
Ti sei creduta l'amante di lui solo per dei messaggini?  Allucinante.
E poi come ti permetti a insultare la sua ragazza? Per cosa poi se non avete mai avuto contatti fisici?
Questo povero cristo ha avuto una sfortuna allucinante a conoscerti, mi dispiace dirtelo ma penso che questa storia, o comunque lo spero, davvero che sia falsa!
Non è possibile a 37 anni non capire cosa c'è di vero o di ideato in un rapporto. 
Anche il titolo del post è fuorviante : cosa dovresti fare se lui si sposa con lei? Nulla 
Perché nulla siete stati.


----------



## Delilah (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ma stai scherzando?
Ma neanche se fossi stata davvero l'amante sarebbe stato normale il tuo comportamento... Offendere lei poi...veramente meschino perdonami.
Ascolta... Fatti la tua vita, magari davvero parla con uno psicologo e cerca di superare questa cosa, lasciando vivere sereni anche lui e lei.
Ps. Comunque dopo che hai pubblicamente tirato fuori tutto, che poi sto tutto è il nulla praticamente, è normale che la gente parli... Non è assolutamente detto che abbia messo lui quelle voci in giro...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo conosciuti in ambito accademico, lui affermato docente universitario abituato a presentare i suoi libri in pubblico con un vasto seguito di "fan" adoranti comprese donne, io ricercatrice in una struttura del suo ambiente ( ma non lavoro con lui né sono negli stessi palazzi). Lo vedo la prima volta ad una conferenza in cui è tra i relatori e io tra il pubblico. Ad un certo punto alzo lo sguardo e vedo che mi fissa. Ci guardiamo,io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido..lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento piu per oltre un mese. Gli scrivo io una mail formale perché volevo invitarlo a parlare ad una mia conferenza. Lui è molto affabile, accetta e ci scambiamo il numero. Inizia a scrivermi su wapp parlandomi di lavoro e insistendo per incontrarci io e lui da soli. Quasi subito inizia a chiedermi un appuntamento in modo esplicito e io accetto. Vengo poi a sapere dal conoscente comune che quel giorno in cui ci eravamo visti per la prima volta lui aveva chiesto chi fossi e il mio numero senza però tuttavia chiamarmi...mentre insiste per vederci inizia a sbilanciarsi parecchio, senza che io gli chiedessi niente. Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui,che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me. Ci vediamo dopo una decina di giorni di questi discorsi e lui è di una freddezza incredibile tanto da farmi restare male. Io sinceramente pensavo gia dopo tutti quei discorsi di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici se non quelli lavorativi senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava! Tornata a casa lo messaggio arrabbiata ( per messaggio non abbiamo mai perso confidenza) e gli dico che si è comportato male e gli chiedo cosa avesse..lui continuava a dirmi niente. Io resto male perché semplicemente penso di non essergli piu piaciuta fisicamente..lui poi mi dice scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!...io allora lo perdono e ricominciamo a messaggiarci come sempre ma lui da quel momento smette qualsiasi riferimento romantico e parla solo di lavoro...io penso proprio di non essergli piaciuta fisicamente e smetto anche io qualsiasi riferimento.due settimane dopo lo rivedo per lavoro in presenza di altre persone. Lui mi fa davanti a uno di questi battuttine scherzose allusive a cui non do peso..poi appena resta un attimo solo con me ( davvero un paio di minuti) inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella...io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto. Il giorno dopo visto il suo atteggiamento mi sento autorizzata a fargli delle domande. Gli chiedo se per caso sia così ambiguo perché è fidanzato o si vede con un altra...lui cambia discorso e non c e modo di farlo confessare. A quel punto indago e scopro che ha una fidanzata, una che tra l altro io avevo notato stargli sempre addosso sui social (su cui lui non rivela nulla della sua vita privata ma solo cose lavorative) e che lui mi aveva detto tempo prima essere una sua "fan". A quel punto mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc. E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc. Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro. A questo punto io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese e ogni tanto infilandoci qualche insulto  per la sua fidanzata. Lui accetta tutto. Passano cosi tre mesi. Io e lui ci sentiamo ogni giorno parlando solo di lavoro ma con un reciproco tono di confidenza e io che gli piazzo scenate se non mi risponde...alla fine vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui. Questa impazzisce e lo lascia. Lui disperato fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei dopo solo due giorni se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei. Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono..e io pure. In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto..cosi una ventina di secondi finche attacca..cosi tutte le chiamate. Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca piu. Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli...penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria...se non che dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo mi capita di parlare con un altra ricercatrice. Entriamo un po in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui. Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me. Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perche no se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi?) e soprattutto a gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato....a me lui piace tantissimo..anzi di piu ma non l ho piu cercato...ora a breve dovro rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.consigli?


E’ uno scherzo ?
Tu saresti una ricercatrice ?


----------



## oriente70 (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> smettetela con le droghe e cercatevi un terapista bravo nella sindrome bipolare


No dovrebbe dirci cosa usa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]mi sembra roba buona [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## insane (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo ...


Certo che avrete pure lauree multiple, phd e postdoc, ma mi sa che avete saltato entrambi "Human Interactions 101"


----------



## riccardo1973 (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> smettetela con le droghe e cercatevi un terapista bravo nella sindrome bipolare


ed io che credevo di stare male! leggerti è stato meglio di una terapia! sono guaritooooooooo!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo conosciuti in ambito accademico, lui affermato docente universitario abituato a presentare i suoi libri in pubblico con un vasto seguito di "fan" adoranti comprese donne, io ricercatrice in una struttura del suo ambiente ( ma non lavoro con lui né sono negli stessi palazzi). Lo vedo la prima volta ad una conferenza in cui è tra i relatori e io tra il pubblico. Ad un certo punto alzo lo sguardo e vedo che mi fissa. Ci guardiamo,io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido..lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento piu per oltre un mese. Gli scrivo io una mail formale perché volevo invitarlo a parlare ad una mia conferenza. Lui è molto affabile, accetta e ci scambiamo il numero. Inizia a scrivermi su wapp parlandomi di lavoro e insistendo per incontrarci io e lui da soli. Quasi subito inizia a chiedermi un appuntamento in modo esplicito e io accetto. Vengo poi a sapere dal conoscente comune che quel giorno in cui ci eravamo visti per la prima volta lui aveva chiesto chi fossi e il mio numero senza però tuttavia chiamarmi...mentre insiste per vederci inizia a sbilanciarsi parecchio, senza che io gli chiedessi niente. Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui,che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me. Ci vediamo dopo una decina di giorni di questi discorsi e lui è di una freddezza incredibile tanto da farmi restare male. Io sinceramente pensavo gia dopo tutti quei discorsi di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici se non quelli lavorativi senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava! Tornata a casa lo messaggio arrabbiata ( per messaggio non abbiamo mai perso confidenza) e gli dico che si è comportato male e gli chiedo cosa avesse..lui continuava a dirmi niente. Io resto male perché semplicemente penso di non essergli piu piaciuta fisicamente..lui poi mi dice scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!...io allora lo perdono e ricominciamo a messaggiarci come sempre ma lui da quel momento smette qualsiasi riferimento romantico e parla solo di lavoro...io penso proprio di non essergli piaciuta fisicamente e smetto anche io qualsiasi riferimento.due settimane dopo lo rivedo per lavoro in presenza di altre persone. Lui mi fa davanti a uno di questi battuttine scherzose allusive a cui non do peso..poi appena resta un attimo solo con me ( davvero un paio di minuti) inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella...io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto. Il giorno dopo visto il suo atteggiamento mi sento autorizzata a fargli delle domande. Gli chiedo se per caso sia così ambiguo perché è fidanzato o si vede con un altra...lui cambia discorso e non c e modo di farlo confessare. A quel punto indago e scopro che ha una fidanzata, una che tra l altro io avevo notato stargli sempre addosso sui social (su cui lui non rivela nulla della sua vita privata ma solo cose lavorative) e che lui mi aveva detto tempo prima essere una sua "fan". A quel punto mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc. E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc. Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro. A questo punto io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese e ogni tanto infilandoci qualche insulto  per la sua fidanzata. Lui accetta tutto. Passano cosi tre mesi. Io e lui ci sentiamo ogni giorno parlando solo di lavoro ma con un reciproco tono di confidenza e io che gli piazzo scenate se non mi risponde...alla fine vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui. Questa impazzisce e lo lascia. Lui disperato fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei dopo solo due giorni se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei. Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono..e io pure. In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto..cosi una ventina di secondi finche attacca..cosi tutte le chiamate. Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca piu. Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli...penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria...se non che dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo mi capita di parlare con un altra ricercatrice. Entriamo un po in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui. Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me. Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perche no se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi?) e soprattutto a gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato....a me lui piace tantissimo..anzi di piu ma non l ho piu cercato...ora a breve dovro rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.consigli?


Accetta il fatto che sei completamente fuori luogo. Frequento pure io l'ambiente universitario è pure parecchio, per cui non trovo la tua storia così inverosimile. Di topi di laboratorio o di biblioteca impazziti all'interno di ambienti chiusi ne ho conosciuti diversi. Comincia ad accettare che hai l'intelligenza sociale di un criceto e la maturità emotiva di una bambina di 12 anni.
Quando l'hai fatto, avrai una buona base di partenza per risollevarsi dal baratro di quelli che della vita non ci capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Accetta il fatto che sei completamente fuori luogo. Frequento pure io l'ambiente universitario è pure parecchio, per cui non trovo la tua storia così inverosimile. Di topi di laboratorio o di biblioteca impazziti all'interno di ambienti chiusi ne ho conosciuti diversi. Comincia ad accettare che hai l'intelligenza sociale di un criceto e la maturità emotiva di una bambina di 12 anni.
> Quando l'hai fatto, avrai una buona base di partenza per risollevarsi dal baratro di quelli che della vita non ci capiscono un cazzo.


Verissimo. La mente elabora  in maniera disgiunta rispetto al corpo. Le proiezioni hanno il sopravventò e si creano film inverosimili . 
Conosco gente così nello stesso ambiente, sono anche più grandi di loro ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ambito accademico...che vergogna!
Per abbordarla le ha promesso "successo".
Fa tutto abbondantemente schifo quello che ho letto.
Che poi lui si sia tirato indietro, è un'altra cosa.
Se non si fosse tirato indietro, lei non sarebbe qui.
Ergo: in ambito accademico, in generale, queste porcate vanno a buon fine.
E pesano sulle carriere più dei meriti scientifici.
Un cancro che sta devastando la ricerca e la formazione universitaria.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Verissimo. La mente elabora  in maniera disgiunta rispetto al corpo. Le proiezioni hanno il sopravventò e si creano film inverosimili .
> Conosco gente così nello stesso ambiente, sono anche più grandi di loro ...


Sapere che il futuro della Ricerca Scientifica che contribuirà al progresso della specie umana in mano a persone del genere fra dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sapere che il futuro della Ricerca Scientifica che contribuirà al progresso della specie umana in mano a persone del genere fra dormire sonni tranquilli


Hanno insultato tanti i baroni dell'Università italiana...persone ricche di famiglie che alla ricerca e allo studio dedicavano la vita intera. Se lo potevano permettere, certo: ma potevano anche permettersi una vita di divertimenti. Invece sacrificavano la vita sull'altare della conoscenza.
Al massimo si scopavano la segretarietta di turno che nulla in cambio chiedeva se non di essere scopata.
Ora è un letamaio.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hanno insultato tanti i baroni dell'Università italiana...persone ricche di famiglie che alla ricerca e allo studio dedicavano la vita intera. Se lo potevano permettere, certo: ma potevano anche permettersi una vita di divertimenti. Invece sacrificavano la vita sull'altare della conoscenza.
> Al massimo si scopavano la segretarietta di turno che nulla in cambio chiedeva se non di essere scopata.
> Ora è un letamaio.


In quadro consolante. In tutto questo non ho capito se si è fatta scopare oppure no.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ambito accademico...che vergogna!
> Per abbordarla le ha promesso "successo".
> Fa tutto abbondantemente schifo quello che ho letto.
> Che poi lui si sia tirato indietro, è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Ma figurati, in ambito accademico sono le regole del gioco. Se non sai giocare semplicemente non devi rompere i coglioni. Credo che sia in assoluto l'ambiente dove il discorso indiretto va saputo gestire. E qualunque professore impara immediatamente a non farsi mettere in mezzo quando le groupie passano il segno.
Ripeto, sicuramente le intenzioni della nostra amica saranno totalmente limpide, malagestione dell'affare ha fatto abbastanza schifo.


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sapere che il futuro della Ricerca Scientifica che contribuirà al progresso della specie umana in mano a persone del genere fra dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## Farabrutto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me). Ci siamo conosciuti in ambito accademico, lui affermato docente universitario abituato a presentare i suoi libri in pubblico con un vasto seguito di "fan" adoranti comprese donne, io ricercatrice in una struttura del suo ambiente ( ma non lavoro con lui né sono negli stessi palazzi). Lo vedo la prima volta ad una conferenza in cui è tra i relatori e io tra il pubblico. Ad un certo punto alzo lo sguardo e vedo che mi fissa. Ci guardiamo,io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido..lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento piu per oltre un mese. Gli scrivo io una mail formale perché volevo invitarlo a parlare ad una mia conferenza. Lui è molto affabile, accetta e ci scambiamo il numero. Inizia a scrivermi su wapp parlandomi di lavoro e insistendo per incontrarci io e lui da soli. Quasi subito inizia a chiedermi un appuntamento in modo esplicito e io accetto. Vengo poi a sapere dal conoscente comune che quel giorno in cui ci eravamo visti per la prima volta lui aveva chiesto chi fossi e il mio numero senza però tuttavia chiamarmi...mentre insiste per vederci inizia a sbilanciarsi parecchio, senza che io gli chiedessi niente. Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui,che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me. Ci vediamo dopo una decina di giorni di questi discorsi e lui è di una freddezza incredibile tanto da farmi restare male. Io sinceramente pensavo gia dopo tutti quei discorsi di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici se non quelli lavorativi senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava! Tornata a casa lo messaggio arrabbiata ( per messaggio non abbiamo mai perso confidenza) e gli dico che si è comportato male e gli chiedo cosa avesse..lui continuava a dirmi niente. Io resto male perché semplicemente penso di non essergli piu piaciuta fisicamente..lui poi mi dice scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!...io allora lo perdono e ricominciamo a messaggiarci come sempre ma lui da quel momento smette qualsiasi riferimento romantico e parla solo di lavoro...io penso proprio di non essergli piaciuta fisicamente e smetto anche io qualsiasi riferimento.due settimane dopo lo rivedo per lavoro in presenza di altre persone. Lui mi fa davanti a uno di questi battuttine scherzose allusive a cui non do peso..poi appena resta un attimo solo con me ( davvero un paio di minuti) inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella...io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto. Il giorno dopo visto il suo atteggiamento mi sento autorizzata a fargli delle domande. Gli chiedo se per caso sia così ambiguo perché è fidanzato o si vede con un altra...lui cambia discorso e non c e modo di farlo confessare. A quel punto indago e scopro che ha una fidanzata, una che tra l altro io avevo notato stargli sempre addosso sui social (su cui lui non rivela nulla della sua vita privata ma solo cose lavorative) e che lui mi aveva detto tempo prima essere una sua "fan". A quel punto mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc. E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc. Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro. A questo punto io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese e ogni tanto infilandoci qualche insulto  per la sua fidanzata. Lui accetta tutto. Passano cosi tre mesi. Io e lui ci sentiamo ogni giorno parlando solo di lavoro ma con un reciproco tono di confidenza e io che gli piazzo scenate se non mi risponde...alla fine vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui. Questa impazzisce e lo lascia. Lui disperato fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei dopo solo due giorni se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei. Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono..e io pure. In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto..cosi una ventina di secondi finche attacca..cosi tutte le chiamate. Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca piu. Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli...penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria...se non che dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo mi capita di parlare con un altra ricercatrice. Entriamo un po in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui. Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me. Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perche no se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi?) e soprattutto a gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato....a me lui piace tantissimo..anzi di piu ma non l ho piu cercato...ora a breve dovro rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.consigli?


Vi prego ditemi che è un fake.... Non ci credo, non può essere.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, in ambito accademico *sono le regole del gioco*. Se non sai giocare semplicemente non devi rompere i coglioni. Credo che sia in assoluto l'ambiente dove il discorso indiretto va saputo gestire. E qualunque professore impara immediatamente a non farsi mettere in mezzo quando le groupie passano il segno.
> Ripeto, sicuramente le intenzioni della nostra amica saranno totalmente limpide, malagestione dell'affare ha fatto abbastanza schifo.


Sono le *attuali *regole del gioco.
Che stanno devastando l'Università.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono le *attuali *regole del gioco.
> Che stanno devastando l'Università.


No amico mio, l'università è stata devastata dalle attuali politiche che hanno trasformato uno strumento di selezione delle classi dirigenti in un diplomificio a pagamento. Una volta all'università serviva a dare un titolo che certificava che eri arrivato in fondo ad un percorso dove parecchi non entravano e molti altri abbandonavano. Da quando c'è stata la funesta riforma del 3 + 2 la funzione di selezione è andata a puttane e si laurea soltanto chi ha i genitori che lo mantengono abbastanza a lungo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hanno insultato tanti i baroni dell'Università italiana...persone ricche di famiglie che alla ricerca e allo studio dedicavano la vita intera. Se lo potevano permettere, certo: ma potevano anche permettersi una vita di divertimenti. Invece sacrificavano la vita sull'altare della conoscenza.
> Al massimo si scopavano la segretarietta di turno che nulla in cambio chiedeva se non di essere scopata.
> Ora è un letamaio.


Non diciamo cazzate. Il motivo per cui Si insultano I baroni è perché sono più interessati ad accumulare cariche che a fare attività universitaria. Il mio professore di costituzionale fini agli onori della cronaca perché fu calcolato che con tutti gli incarichi che ricopriva non aveva il tempo per destinare più di 20 minuti al mese per singola attività, a fronte di gettoni di migliaia e migliaia di euro. Oggi come oggi chi è veramente interessato alla scienza se ne va all'estero fa un dottorato con i contro coglioni e rimane all'estero strapagato. Chi rimane non è soltanto perché è ricco di famiglia. Chi fa carriera universitaria normalmente lo fa per motivi politici. Perché poi la politica ti chiama pescando dalle cattedre universitarie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No amico mio, l'università è stata devastata dalle attuali politiche che hanno trasformato uno strumento di selezione delle classi dirigenti in un diplomificio a pagamento. Una volta all'università serviva a dare un titolo che certificava che eri arrivato in fondo ad un percorso dove parecchi non entravano e molti altri abbandonavano. Da quando c'è stata la funesta riforma del 3 + 2 la funzione di selezione è andata a puttane e si laurea soltanto chi ha i genitori che lo mantengono abbastanza a lungo.


Su questo concordo, anzi, forse il discorso potrebbe anche essere ampliato, ma ci siamo capiti.
Contemporaneamente è anche cambiato il metodo di selezione dei ricercatori e professori: i baroni sono praticamente spariti; al loro posto mediocri arrivasti e tante zoccole...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo concordo, anzi, forse il discorso potrebbe anche essere ampliato, ma ci siamo capiti.
> Contemporaneamente è anche cambiato il metodo di selezione dei ricercatori e professori: i baroni sono praticamente spariti; al loro posto mediocri arrivasti e *tante zoccole*...


 oh là!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate. Il motivo per cui Si insultano I baroni è perché sono più interessati ad accumulare cariche che a fare attività universitaria. Il mio professore di costituzionale fini agli onori della cronaca perché fu calcolato che con tutti gli incarichi che ricopriva non aveva il tempo per destinare più di 20 minuti al mese per singola attività, a fronte di gettoni di migliaia e migliaia di euro. Oggi come oggi chi è veramente interessato alla scienza se ne va all'estero fa un dottorato con i contro coglioni e rimane all'estero strapagato. Chi rimane non è soltanto perché è ricco di famiglia. Chi fa carriera universitaria normalmente lo fa per motivi politici. Perché poi la politica ti chiama pescando dalle cattedre universitarie.


Ah beh, se ti basi sulla propaganda dei giornali...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ah beh, se ti basi sulla propaganda dei giornali...


No, mi baso sull'esperienza diretta. Anzi, uno dei meriti dei 5 Stelle rispetto alla Polia tradizionale e sta esattamente nel fatto che non avendo agganci nel mondo dei professori universitari i consulenti li pescano tra quelli bravi che sono scappati all'estero. Ovviamente se dici questa cosa in zona università vieni Crocifisso è seppellito a faccia in giù in mezzo ai crocicchi di campagna.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo concordo, anzi, forse il discorso potrebbe anche essere ampliato, ma ci siamo capiti.
> Contemporaneamente è anche cambiato il metodo di selezione dei ricercatori e professori: i baroni sono praticamente spariti; al loro posto mediocri arrivasti e tante zoccole...


Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No dovrebbe dirci cosa usa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]mi sembra roba buona [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


se ha trovato la pietra filosofale degli allucinogeni, allora sì


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


mesi di messaggi e sguardi sono nulla in confronto ad una storia di anni ed un mutuo.

lui è un coglione che è stato sgamato e tu per lui sei tipo radioattiva, quindi non sperare di recuperare un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lui, anzi ti converrebbe sul serio valutare un trasferimento, perchè se si sa in giro quello che è successo, il marchio della zoccola arrivista non te lo leva nessuno.

non perchè ci hai fatto qualcosa, ma perchè il tuo comportamento verrà "venduto" come tale.

davvero lascia perdere e magari falla una valutazione sulla tua capacità di gestione della rabbia.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


ma non e'che tu sia una malata di mente 
solo che tra te e lui da come ce l'hai raccontata non c'e' stata alcuna relazione sentimentale, sessuale e quindi la tua reazione e' spropositata.

Io al posto del tizio non so se ti darei fiducia nel recuperare un rapporto che tu hai interpretato in un modo e lui in un altro.

Questo emerge dal tuo racconto.

se hai altro da aggiungere rispetto al "vostro" passato, dicci altrimenti e' difficile per chiunque comprendere.


----------



## Dina74 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No amico mio, l'università è stata devastata dalle attuali politiche che hanno trasformato uno strumento di selezione delle classi dirigenti in un diplomificio a pagamento. Una volta all'università serviva a dare un titolo che certificava che eri arrivato in fondo ad un percorso dove parecchi non entravano e molti altri abbandonavano. Da quando c'è stata la funesta riforma del 3 + 2 la funzione di selezione è andata a puttane e si laurea soltanto chi ha i genitori che lo mantengono abbastanza a lungo.


Quoto!!!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non e'che tu sia una malata di mente
> solo che tra te e lui da come ce l'hai raccontata non c'e' stata alcuna relazione sentimentale, sessuale e quindi la tua reazione e' spropositata.
> 
> Io al posto del tizio non so se ti darei fiducia nel recuperare un rapporto che tu hai interpretato in un modo e lui in un altro.
> ...


Ma guarda per me tradimento non è il puro atto fisico. Anzi. Io da donna, premesso che il tradimento e sempre una cosa triste da subire, preferirei il rapporto fisico di una sera magari dovuto a una bevuta di troppo o a un viaggio di lavoro dove incontra una sconosciuta quella volta e mai piu, piuttosto che il mio uomo mi resti sessualmente fedele ma pensi/desideri/mandi messaggi a mia insaputa/faccia promesse di lavoro a una con cui nemmeno va a letto. Lui mi prospettava con me cene, pomeriggi di "relax", mi diceva "stammi vicino che ti aiuto io"'..ecco altri elementi non ho...se questo non è tradimento come lo chiami? È la norma che un uomo si comporti così? Tu da moglie lo permetteresti a tuo marito o ti darebbe fastidio? Si mi sono illusa di una storia insieme perché ad uno che non mi piaceva non avrei permesso di parlarmi così né me ne sarebbe fregato di nessaggiarlo "per lavoro" ogni giorno e credo dalla sua posizione neanche lui avere chissà quali vantaggi da me. Quello che io credo, e qui correggetemi se sbaglio nel senso che da traditi/traditori senza offesa magari siete più in sintonia con la sua mebte di me, è che lui si sia innamorato di me senza averlo messo in conto e che per "comodo" abbia deciso di lasciar perdere. In fondo era troppo quello che perdeva (una storia consolidata con una a cui di sicuro vuole molto bene altrimenti non la sposerebbe, una casa sua appena comprata, il senso di colpa verso una che lo ha sempre sostenuto nella sua carriera, la voglia a 37 anni di avere dei figli) rispetto a una che voleva buttargli all aria tutto ancor prima di iniziare a provare a stare insieme. Le mie pretese sono state esagerate rispetto  a quel poco che stavamo iniziando a costruire insieme. Quello che mi.dispiace è che credo che la base tra noi c era. Vorrei tanto recuperare almeno un dialogo...e ripartire da li la nostra conosxenza...


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto.* Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??*


Indipendentemente dall'interesse che aveva per te;
Si ti sei comportata da pazza come vuoi che ti consideri ?

Si i mesi  a cercarti non sono nulla in confronto al suo rapporto reale

Si probabilmente è innamorato della sua fidanzata e le ha nascosto il NULLA visto che NULLA c'era di fatto tra di voi.
e ha accettato i tuoi insulti ( questa poi dovresti spiegarcela ) forse per paura che tu andassi oltre.

ETTECREDO che ti ha allontanata !!! doveva farlo prima ma meglio tardi che mai

NO , se è sano di mente,e  a meno che tu non voglia beccarti una denuncia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.


Io parlavo in generale dell'Università italiana, non dello specifico.
Certo che poi leggendoti il dubbio viene: il fatto che sia un docente affermato non ha avuto peso nella tua infatuazione?
l fatto che lui ti abbia detto "lavora con me e avrai successo" ti sembra professionalmente corretto?


----------



## Rosarose (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


Davvero hai superato un limite.... che vedo impossibile un qualsiasi recupero.
Poi per cosa??Per il lavoro? Per la speranza di una relazione sentimentale ?
 A cosa tieni realmente?
Hai dimostrato di essere infantile, irragionevole, irrazionale.
Se fossi in lui interromperei qualsiasi contatto.
Hai molto da lavorare su di te!
Ricordati che le scenate da matta non vanno mai bene, in nessun contesto...


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ma guarda per me tradimento non è il puro atto fisico. Anzi. Io da donna, premesso che il tradimento e sempre una cosa triste da subire, preferirei il rapporto fisico di una sera magari dovuto a una bevuta di troppo o a un viaggio di lavoro dove incontra una sconosciuta quella volta e mai piu, piuttosto che il mio uomo mi resti sessualmente fedele ma pensi/desideri/mandi messaggi a mia insaputa/faccia promesse di lavoro a una con cui nemmeno va a letto. Lui mi prospettava con me cene, pomeriggi di "relax", mi diceva "stammi vicino che ti aiuto io"'..ecco altri elementi non ho...se questo non è tradimento come lo chiami? È la norma che un uomo si comporti così? Tu da moglie lo permetteresti a tuo marito o ti darebbe fastidio? Si mi sono illusa di una storia insieme perché ad uno che non mi piaceva non avrei permesso di parlarmi così né me ne sarebbe fregato di nessaggiarlo "per lavoro" ogni giorno e credo dalla sua posizione neanche lui avere chissà quali vantaggi da me. Quello che io credo, e qui correggetemi se sbaglio nel senso che da traditi/traditori senza offesa magari siete più in sintonia con la sua mebte di me, è che lui si sia innamorato di me senza averlo messo in conto e che per "comodo" abbia deciso di lasciar perdere. In fondo era troppo quello che perdeva (una storia consolidata con una a cui di sicuro vuole molto bene altrimenti non la sposerebbe, una casa sua appena comprata, il senso di colpa verso una che lo ha sempre sostenuto nella sua carriera, la voglia a 37 anni di avere dei figli) rispetto a una che voleva buttargli all aria tutto ancor prima di iniziare a provare a stare insieme. Le mie pretese sono state esagerate rispetto  a quel poco che stavamo iniziando a costruire insieme. Quello che mi.dispiace è che credo che la base tra noi c era. Vorrei tanto recuperare almeno un dialogo...e ripartire da li la nostra conosxenza...


ma lascia stare come ha valutato la sua compagna il vostro smessaggiarvi.

tu hai avuto una reazione del tutto inopportuna e devi capire cosa era per te quel contatto con lui e verificare se per lui era lo stesso.
ma nei vostri messaggi ti scriveva " voglio te, ti desidero ect ect ?" le sue avances erano chiare? promesse di un futuro insieme ( non lavorativo)?


Se uno mi dice che sono bella e mi chiede di lavorare insieme ( ma poi se non erro sei tu ad avergli chiesto collaborazione quindi non ha fatto il primo passo lui )
gia' mi stranirei un po' ed eviterei di impelagarmi in qualcosa di poco chiaro.
Prima pretenderei  chiarezza per evitare equivoci onde evitare di costruire castelli in aria.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ma guarda per me tradimento non è il puro atto fisico. Anzi. Io da donna, premesso che il tradimento e sempre una cosa triste da subire, preferirei il rapporto fisico di una sera magari dovuto a una bevuta di troppo o a un viaggio di lavoro dove incontra una sconosciuta quella volta e mai piu, piuttosto che il mio uomo mi resti sessualmente fedele ma pensi/desideri/mandi messaggi a mia insaputa/faccia promesse di lavoro a una con cui nemmeno va a letto. Lui mi prospettava con me cene, pomeriggi di "relax", mi diceva "stammi vicino che ti aiuto io"'..ecco altri elementi non ho...se questo non è tradimento come lo chiami? È la norma che un uomo si comporti così? Tu da moglie lo permetteresti a tuo marito o ti darebbe fastidio? Si mi sono illusa di una storia insieme perché ad uno che non mi piaceva non avrei permesso di parlarmi così né me ne sarebbe fregato di nessaggiarlo "per lavoro" ogni giorno e credo dalla sua posizione neanche lui avere chissà quali vantaggi da me. Quello che io credo, e qui correggetemi se sbaglio nel senso che da traditi/traditori senza offesa magari siete più in sintonia con la sua mebte di me, *è che lui si sia innamorato di me* senza averlo messo in conto e che per "comodo" abbia deciso di lasciar perdere. In fondo era troppo quello che perdeva (una storia consolidata con una a cui di sicuro vuole molto bene altrimenti non la sposerebbe, una casa sua appena comprata, il senso di colpa verso una che lo ha sempre sostenuto nella sua carriera, la voglia a 37 anni di avere dei figli) rispetto a una che voleva buttargli all aria tutto ancor prima di iniziare a provare a stare insieme. Le mie pretese sono state esagerate rispetto  a quel poco che stavamo iniziando a costruire insieme. Quello che mi.dispiace è che credo che la base tra noi c era. Vorrei tanto recuperare almeno un dialogo...e ripartire da li la nostra conosxenza...


Scherzi vero?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dall'interesse che aveva per te;
> Si ti sei comportata da pazza come vuoi che ti consideri ?
> 
> Si i mesi  a cercarti non sono nulla in confronto al suo rapporto reale
> ...





Rosarose ha detto:


> Davvero hai superato un limite.... che vedo impossibile un qualsiasi recupero.
> Poi per cosa??Per il lavoro? Per la speranza di una relazione sentimentale ?
> A cosa tieni realmente?
> Hai dimostrato di essere infantile, irragionevole, irrazionale.
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lascia stare come ha valutato la sua compagna il vostro smessaggiarvi.
> 
> tu hai avuto una reazione del tutto inopportuna e devi capire cosa era per te quel contatto con lui e verificare se per lui era lo stesso.
> ma nei vostri messaggi ti scriveva " voglio te, ti desidero ect ect ?" le sue avances erano chiare? promesse di un futuro insieme ( non lavorativo)?
> ...


quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scherzi vero?


e' quello che cerco di far capire a [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION].

ha una chiave di lettura del piuttosto distorta di questa frequentazione


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


Sei grande abbastanza per capire che hai ingigantito il vostro rapporto. Ha semplicemente giocato e molto probabilmente non l'ha fatto solo con te. Si sta per sposare, datti una regolata, non ti ha promesso amore eterno. Dopo la tua reazione poi, chiunque avrebbe chiuso ogni ponte. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dall'interesse che aveva per te;
> Si ti sei comportata da pazza come vuoi che ti consideri ?
> 
> Si i mesi  a cercarti non sono nulla in confronto al suo rapporto reale
> ...


Scommetto che se vado a leggere i tuoi post tu sei dall altra parte ovvero una donna tradita...o un'amante appesa al ruolo con un uomo che la umilia e lei si tappetizza così a sentore della tua risposta...adesso vado a controllare se ho ragione...


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Scommetto che se vado a leggere i tuoi post tu sei dall altra parte ovvero una donna tradita...o un'amante appesa al ruolo con un uomo che la umilia e lei si tappetizza così a sentore della tua risposta...adesso vado a controllare se ho ragione...


anche no.

pure questa risposta dimostra che tu non sei lucida manco per niente.    guarda che i professori universitari non sono dei superman, prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi che lui non abbia reagito perchè lo hai spaventato.

hai una carica rabbiosa che in effetti fa impressione


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lascia stare come ha valutato la sua compagna il vostro smessaggiarvi.
> 
> tu hai avuto una reazione del tutto inopportuna e devi capire cosa era per te quel contatto con lui e verificare se per lui era lo stesso.
> ma nei vostri messaggi ti scriveva " voglio te, ti desidero ect ect ?" le sue avances erano chiare? promesse di un futuro insieme ( non lavorativo)?
> ...


Si mi chiedeva di uscire a cena e mi faceva battute non su una relazione con me ma allusioni sessuali e per questo quando è venuto una domenica apposta a prendermi a casa facendosi un'ora di macchina ed era tutto freddo e nemmeno ci ha provato ci sono rimasta male...quando io gli avevo chiesto prima che venisse che se era impegnato potevamo rimandare e lui a rispondermi no assolutamente vengo lo stesso, con te mi.rilasso e poi anche se sto con te una sola ora sarà una bella ora...insomma poi è venuto e mi ha parlato solo di lavoro tutto serio...

Vi prego aiutatemi ...lo so che è difficilissimo quasi impossibile recupwrare un rapporto ma io lo desidero tanto...non mi.innamoro facilmente ma quando mi capita come adesso è a colpo di fulmine...io lo-amo!! E non me ne importa niente della carriera con lui anche se sono affascinata dalla sua intelligenza ,mi interessa lui come uomo..ma adesso per paura che io divulghi i suoi messaggi come in passato si guarda bene rispondermi...non mi parla piu!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto.


Si chiama Speriamo che si stufi da sola, perché è una collega e trattarla male è controproducente. Per capirci, se io ho una collega che mi si struscia, se non mi piace Aspetto che capisca da sola che ha rotto il cazzo, non glielo dico perché altrimenti sarei offensivo e magari fra 2 anni me la ritrovo davanti col dente avvelenato in un altro processo.
L'unica cosa che puoi fare di intelligente è scomparire, inabissarti, smettere anche di salutarlo, perché tanto ormai il rapporto lo hai incasinato un punto tale che non lo riprendi più.
Levatelo dalla testa, trovati un donatore di sperma e vedrai che tutte ste stronzate da nullipara attempata non le fai più.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si mi chiedeva di uscire a cena e mi faceva battute non su una relazione con me ma allusioni sessuali e per questo quando è venuto una domenica apposta a prendermi a casa facendosi un'ora di macchina ed era tutto freddo e nemmeno ci ha provato ci sono rimasta male...quando io gli avevo chiesto prima che venisse che se era impegnato potevamo rimandare e lui a rispondermi no assolutamente vengo lo stesso, con te mi.rilasso e poi anche se sto con te una sola ora sarà una bella ora...insomma poi è venuto e mi ha parlato solo di lavoro tutto serio...
> 
> Vi prego aiutatemi ...lo so che è difficilissimo quasi impossibile recupwrare un rapporto ma io lo desidero tanto...non mi.innamoro facilmente ma quando mi capita come adesso è a colpo di fulmine...io lo-amo!! E non me ne importa niente della carriera con lui anche se sono affascinata dalla sua intelligenza ,mi interessa lui come uomo..ma adesso per paura che io divulghi i suoi messaggi come in passato si guarda bene rispondermi...non mi parla piu!


a me riesce difficile pensare che tu sia realmente innamorata.
Sarai infatuata, semmai.

Scusa ma se lui non ti risponde devi prendere in considerazione che la tua reazione lo ha cosi preoccupato da scegliere di non avere piu'alcun contatto con te.

Ma le tue precedenti relazioni sono state per te sempre cosi confuse e caotiche?

se ti va rispondi.

( [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] esprimiti  )


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Scommetto che se vado a leggere i tuoi post tu sei dall altra parte ovvero una donna tradita...o un'amante appesa al ruolo con un uomo che la umilia e lei si tappetizza così a sentore della tua risposta...adesso vado a controllare se ho ragione...


Che tipo di ricerca svolgete?
A intuito, ambito scienze umane.
Se è cosi', francamente credo sia una storia inventata o comunque molto distorta.
Un docente ordinario, che a quanto capisco ha anche un discreto successo come conferenziere (cosa per nulla scontata), non si lascia insultare cosi' in pubblico e non gestisce in modo cosi' ambiguo un eventuale flirt.
Almeno, in tanti anni di frequentazione dell'ambiente dall'interno, di tresche tra ricercatori gestite male ne ho viste a iosa, ma tra docenti ordinari e ricercatori - dove c'è un'evidente posta in gioco  -  tutto cio' di cui sono venuto a conoscenza è sempre stato gestito in modo chiaro e limpido. Ossia, o si assume pubblicamente la tresca, fino a ostentarla, oppure la si mantiene davvero nascosta e si fa in modo che solo gli amici intimi possano intuire qualcosa.
Insomma, mai visto un docente che si fa mettere nei casini cosi'.
Poco credibile.
EDIT: mi era sfuggito che siete coetanei...cioè lui è un affermato docente a 37 anni? Bah.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che tipo di ricerca svolgete?
> A intuito, ambito scienze umane.
> Se è cosi', francamente credo sia una storia inventata o comunque molto distorta.
> Un docente ordinario, che a quanto capisco ha anche un discreto successo come conferenziere (cosa per nulla scontata), non si lascia insultare cosi' in pubblico e non gestisce in modo cosi' ambiguo un eventuale flirt.
> ...


stavo giusto pensando a te


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si mi chiedeva di uscire a cena e mi faceva battute non su una relazione con me ma allusioni sessuali e per questo quando è venuto una domenica apposta a prendermi a casa facendosi un'ora di macchina ed era tutto freddo e nemmeno ci ha provato ci sono rimasta male...quando io gli avevo chiesto prima che venisse che se era impegnato potevamo rimandare e lui a rispondermi no assolutamente vengo lo stesso, con te mi.rilasso e poi anche se sto con te una sola ora sarà una bella ora...insomma poi è venuto e mi ha parlato solo di lavoro tutto serio...
> 
> Vi prego aiutatemi ...lo so che è difficilissimo quasi impossibile recupwrare un rapporto ma io lo desidero tanto...non mi.innamoro facilmente ma quando mi capita come adesso è a colpo di fulmine...io lo-amo!! E non me ne importa niente della carriera con lui anche se sono affascinata dalla sua intelligenza ,mi interessa lui come uomo..ma adesso per paura che io divulghi i suoi messaggi come in passato si guarda bene rispondermi...non mi parla piu!


Quello che non ti è chiaro è che se volessi aiutare qualcuno aiuterei lui a trovare il modo di liberarsi immediatamente di te
Sei pericolosa.
A te consiglierei un aiuto di tipo psicologico


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si mi chiedeva di uscire a cena e mi faceva battute non su una relazione con me ma allusioni sessuali e per questo quando è venuto una domenica apposta a prendermi a casa facendosi un'ora di macchina ed era tutto freddo e nemmeno ci ha provato ci sono rimasta male...quando io gli avevo chiesto prima che venisse che se era impegnato potevamo rimandare e lui a rispondermi no assolutamente vengo lo stesso, con te mi.rilasso e poi anche se sto con te una sola ora sarà una bella ora...insomma poi è venuto e mi ha parlato solo di lavoro tutto serio...
> 
> Vi prego aiutatemi ...lo so che è difficilissimo quasi impossibile recupwrare un rapporto ma io lo desidero tanto...non mi.innamoro facilmente ma quando mi capita come adesso è a colpo di fulmine...io lo-amo!! E non me ne importa niente della carriera con lui anche se sono affascinata dalla sua intelligenza ,mi interessa lui come uomo..ma adesso per paura che io divulghi i suoi messaggi come in passato si guarda bene rispondermi...non mi parla piu!


Trovati un Ippogrifo ,anche di seconda mano, vai sulla Luna e ritrova il tuo senno.
Non c e alcun rapporto da recuperare.
Tu sei pericolosa e lui si proteggerà e fa benissimo.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che tipo di ricerca svolgete?
> A intuito, ambito scienze umane.
> Se è cosi', francamente credo sia una storia inventata o comunque molto distorta.
> Un docente ordinario, che a quanto capisco ha anche un discreto successo come conferenziere (cosa per nulla scontata), non si lascia insultare cosi' in pubblico e non gestisce in modo cosi' ambiguo un eventuale flirt.
> ...


Si scienze umanistiche. Ma che importa? Si 37 anni ed è molto famoso nel nostro ambiente.


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Scommetto che se vado a leggere i tuoi post tu sei dall altra parte ovvero una donna tradita...o un'amante appesa al ruolo con un uomo che la umilia e lei si tappetizza così a sentore della tua risposta...adesso vado a controllare se ho ragione...



 Controlla controlla pure.
Poi però corri a farti dare una mano , da un bravo mi raccomando..


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si scienze umanistiche. Ma che importa? Si 37 anni ed è molto famoso nel nostro ambiente.


Ci ho visto giusto 
Mi interessava saperlo perché è un ambiente che conosco molto bene dall'interno e la situazione che descrivi, in quell'ambiente specifico (immagino sia diverso nella ricerca in nanotecnologie, per dire), mi sembra davvero bizzarra.
I docenti giovani e brillanti hanno eserciti di ragazze e sono abituati a gestirle in modo molto ma molto diverso da come l'ha gestito lui.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ma siete certi che non sia un troll? Magari qualche vecchio iscritto... :sonar:


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ci ho visto giusto
> Mi interessava saperlo perché è un ambiente che conosco molto bene dall'interno e la situazione che descrivi, in quell'ambiente specifico (immagino sia diverso nella ricerca in nanotecnologie, per dire), mi sembra davvero bizzarra.
> I docenti giovani e brillanti hanno eserciti di ragazze e sono abituati a gestirle in modo molto ma molto diverso da come l'ha gestito lui.


 Per carità @Irrisoluto che questa ci fa pure nome e cognome


----------



## allo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque tutto sto bordello nasce dal fatto che il professore non ha combinato nulla con lei.
Altrimenti era meno incarognita.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

*Cmq*

Non capisco tutte queste risposte da professori di psicologia, tutti  con le vite risolte e perfette? NESSUNO DI VOI!  Perché vi ricordo che siamo suk.forum di tradimebti.net quindi o tenete le corna o siete quelli che scopano in giro e poi tornano a casa falsi mantenendo in piedi un rapporto alla frutta, pieno di problemi. Quindi prima di dare dell'immatura, psicopatica, illusa etc.guardate voi stessi e poi parlate.
Se non avessi un problema non verrei su un forum del genere a sfogarmi con  degli estranei come fate voi. Quindi scendete dal piedistallo in cui siete impropriamente saliti. 
Perché gli uomini con.quelle come me sanno essere molto crudeli. Sono considerata bella e quando qualcuno si invaghisce di me di solito non ha alcun interesse ad approfondire la mia conoscenza. Arrivano certo tutti adulanti complimentandosi sulla mia bravura, intelligenza ma poi ci provano quasi subito e quando vedono che mi blocco o reagisco perche pretendo qualcosa di piu si dileguano e tornano dalla moglie/fidanzata. Dopo svariati casi che si ripetono sono talmebte esasperata che ho anche queste reazioni esagerate. Lui per esempio. Date a me dell'illusa, quella che lo tornebra poverino..ma al netto di tutte le mie cazzate finali quanto ho dovuto sopportare io con lui? Avances e ruchieste serrate di vederci (me lo ha chiesto tipo 10 volte prima che accettassi di vederlo), fidanzata segreta anche dietro mia specifica richiesta se fosse impegnato..bastava,dirmi si lo sono. E io sarei stata al mio posto. E invece ha negato pure dietro domanda diretta. E i mesi di messaggi a me che non ero fidanzata e vedeva che mi stavo attaccando. Tutto normale? No perché a parti inverse se solo io avessi detto a lui come ha fatto lui con me "non vedo l ora di stare un po con te" si sarebbe sentito autorizzato come minimo a mettermi una mano sul cu..lo...e invece se uno ci prova come lui io sono.illusa e devo starmene zitta perché la,sua fidanzata viene prima. Ma perché mai dovrei sentirmi la,seconda scelta o peggio di serie b rispetto a lei solo perché sono arrivata dopo? Perché non merito lo stesso rispetto ai suoi e ai vostri occhi? Se lei fosse la cosa piu importante perché cercare un'altra? No mi spiace ma non trovo giusto che finche hli faceva comodo si nessaggiava con me e si accettava pure ke mie sfuriate (sbagliate) e adesso è spaventato ...diciamo che adesso è venuta meno la possibilità principale di scoparmi di nascosto e tutto il resto non gli interessa piu e per questo mi sta ignorando come se fossi un vecchio oggetto rotto da buttare via.
E io credo che accanto alla ritrovata dedizione che mostra verso la sua fidanzata , mi.ignori perché ha gia trovato qualcun altra con cui provarci...non so questo è quello che penso io.

Inoltre chiedo senza polemica ai traditori del forum : che senso aveva per lui andare a raccontare ai suoi amici che gli piacevo, parlare di ne al punto che quelli sapevano pure il mio nome? Davvero che senso ha nell ottica di uno che sta solo flirtando e non vuole tradire la fidanzata?


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

allo ha detto:


> Comunque tutto sto bordello nasce dal fatto che il professore non ha combinato nulla con lei.
> Altrimenti era meno incarognita.


  Sicura ? io  ho sentore del contrario.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ci ho visto giusto
> Mi interessava saperlo perché è un ambiente che conosco molto bene dall'interno e la situazione che descrivi, in quell'ambiente specifico (immagino sia diverso nella ricerca in nanotecnologie, per dire), mi sembra davvero bizzarra.
> I docenti giovani e brillanti hanno eserciti di ragazze e sono abituati a gestirle in modo molto ma molto diverso da come l'ha gestito lui.


Infarti anche io sono rimasta spiazzata dal suo comportamento. Lui ha eserciti di ragazze che lo adorano, anche sconosciute che lo.seguono sui social, le vedo con i miei occhi...non capisco ad oggi cosa volesse alla fine da me. Sesso? Poteva averlo e non ha voluto. Lavoro? Io sono all inizio e con tutta la gente che ha intorno non aveva bisogno certo di una sconosciuta ad aiutarlo. Amore? Ad oggi mi risponderebbe e non sarebbe sparito in quel modo. Non so nemmeno io cosa sia successo tra me e lui...un gioco? Ma a quale fine nel suo stesso ambiente oltretutto.


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Scommetto che se vado a leggere i tuoi post tu sei dall altra parte ovvero una donna tradita...o un'amante appesa al ruolo con un uomo che la umilia e lei si tappetizza così a sentore della tua risposta...adesso vado a controllare se ho ragione...


Ti sbagli  e di grosso anche 

Tu invece sei credo una povera pazza stile attrazione fatale 
Spero non abbiano conigli


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non capisco tutte queste risposte da professori di psicologia, tutti  con le vite risolte e perfette? NESSUNO DI VOI!  Perché vi ricordo che siamo suk.forum di tradimebti.net quindi o tenete le corna o siete quelli che scopano in giro e poi tornano a casa falsi mantenendo in piedi un rapporto alla frutta, pieno di problemi. Quindi prima di dare dell'immatura, psicopatica, illusa etc.guardate voi stessi e poi parlate.
> Se non avessi un problema non verrei su un forum del genere a sfogarmi con  degli estranei come fate voi. Quindi scendete dal piedistallo in cui siete impropriamente saliti.
> Perché gli uomini con.quelle come me sanno essere molto crudeli. Sono considerata bella e quando qualcuno si invaghisce di me di solito non ha alcun interesse ad approfondire la mia conoscenza. Arrivano certo tutti adulanti complimentandosi sulla mia bravura, intelligenza ma poi ci provano quasi subito e quando vedono che mi blocco o reagisco perche pretendo qualcosa di piu si dileguano e tornano dalla moglie/fidanzata. Dopo svariati casi che si ripetono sono talmebte esasperata che ho anche queste reazioni esagerate. Lui per esempio. Date a me dell'illusa, quella che lo tornebra poverino..ma al netto di tutte le mie cazzate finali quanto ho dovuto sopportare io con lui? Avances e ruchieste serrate di vederci (me lo ha chiesto tipo 10 volte prima che accettassi di vederlo), fidanzata segreta anche dietro mia specifica richiesta se fosse impegnato..bastava,dirmi si lo sono. E io sarei stata al mio posto. E invece ha negato pure dietro domanda diretta. E i mesi di messaggi a me che non ero fidanzata e vedeva che mi stavo attaccando. Tutto normale? No perché a parti inverse se solo io avessi detto a lui come ha fatto lui con me "non vedo l ora di stare un po con te" si sarebbe sentito autorizzato come minimo a mettermi una mano sul cu..lo...e invece se uno ci prova come lui io sono.illusa e devo starmene zitta perché la,sua fidanzata viene prima. Ma perché mai dovrei sentirmi la,seconda scelta o peggio di serie b rispetto a lei solo perché sono arrivata dopo? Perché non merito lo stesso rispetto ai suoi e ai vostri occhi? Se lei fosse la cosa piu importante perché cercare un'altra? No mi spiace ma non trovo giusto che finche hli faceva comodo si nessaggiava con me e si accettava pure ke mie sfuriate (sbagliate) e adesso è spaventato ...diciamo che adesso è venuta meno la possibilità principale di scoparmi di nascosto e tutto il resto non gli interessa piu e per questo mi sta ignorando come se fossi un vecchio oggetto rotto da buttare via.
> E io credo che accanto alla ritrovata dedizione che mostra verso la sua fidanzata , mi.ignori perché ha gia trovato qualcun altra con cui provarci...non so questo è quello che penso io.
> ...


Ussignur che logorrio 
Avrà capito che palla al piede saresti


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non capisco tutte queste risposte da professori di psicologia, tutti  con le vite risolte e perfette? NESSUNO DI VOI!  Perché vi ricordo che siamo suk.forum di tradimebti.net quindi o tenete le corna o siete quelli che scopano in giro e poi tornano a casa falsi mantenendo in piedi un rapporto alla frutta, pieno di problemi. Quindi prima di dare dell'immatura, psicopatica, illusa etc.guardate voi stessi e poi parlate.
> Se non avessi un problema non verrei su un forum del genere a sfogarmi con  degli estranei come fate voi. Quindi scendete dal piedistallo in cui siete impropriamente saliti.
> Perché gli uomini con.quelle come me sanno essere molto crudeli. Sono considerata bella e quando qualcuno si invaghisce di me di solito non ha alcun interesse ad approfondire la mia conoscenza. Arrivano certo tutti adulanti complimentandosi sulla mia bravura, intelligenza ma poi ci provano quasi subito e quando vedono che mi blocco o reagisco perche pretendo qualcosa di piu si dileguano e tornano dalla moglie/fidanzata. Dopo svariati casi che si ripetono sono talmebte esasperata che ho anche queste reazioni esagerate. Lui per esempio. Date a me dell'illusa, quella che lo tornebra poverino..ma al netto di tutte le mie cazzate finali quanto ho dovuto sopportare io con lui? Avances e ruchieste serrate di vederci (me lo ha chiesto tipo 10 volte prima che accettassi di vederlo), fidanzata segreta anche dietro mia specifica richiesta se fosse impegnato..bastava,dirmi si lo sono. E io sarei stata al mio posto. E invece ha negato pure dietro domanda diretta. E i mesi di messaggi a me che non ero fidanzata e vedeva che mi stavo attaccando. Tutto normale? No perché a parti inverse se solo io avessi detto a lui come ha fatto lui con me "non vedo l ora di stare un po con te" si sarebbe sentito autorizzato come minimo a mettermi una mano sul cu..lo...e invece se uno ci prova come lui io sono.illusa e devo starmene zitta perché la,sua fidanzata viene prima. Ma perché mai dovrei sentirmi la,seconda scelta o peggio di serie b rispetto a lei solo perché sono arrivata dopo? Perché non merito lo stesso rispetto ai suoi e ai vostri occhi? Se lei fosse la cosa piu importante perché cercare un'altra? No mi spiace ma non trovo giusto che finche hli faceva comodo si nessaggiava con me e si accettava pure ke mie sfuriate (sbagliate) e adesso è spaventato ...diciamo che adesso è venuta meno la possibilità principale di scoparmi di nascosto e tutto il resto non gli interessa piu e per questo mi sta ignorando come se fossi un vecchio oggetto rotto da buttare via.
> E io credo che accanto alla ritrovata dedizione che mostra verso la sua fidanzata , mi.ignori perché ha gia trovato qualcun altra con cui provarci...non so questo è quello che penso io.
> ...


non ha senso infatti già detto che lui è un coglione.    il che non toglie che tu stai eruttando una frustrazione che pari il Vesuvio ai tempi di Pompei.

e questo può fare sia impressione che paura.    perchè tu stai male.   ed è la prima cosa che balza agli occhi leggendoti.  

e ti si giudica pericolosa proprio perchè la tua esasperazione ti porta a fare robe da pazze vere e non so se te ne stai rendendo conto.

quindi, prima di fare qualche cazzata e cacciarti in guai veri, fermati e prova a guardarti allo specchio.


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello che non ti è chiaro è che se volessi aiutare qualcuno aiuterei lui a trovare il modo di liberarsi immediatamente di te
> Sei pericolosa.
> A te consiglierei un aiuto di tipo psicologico


Ma io direi psichiatrico


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Infarti anche io sono rimasta spiazzata dal suo comportamento. Lui ha eserciti di ragazze che lo adorano, anche sconosciute che lo.seguono sui social, le vedo con i miei occhi...non capisco ad oggi cosa volesse alla fine da me. Sesso? Poteva averlo e non ha voluto. Lavoro? Io sono all inizio e con tutta la gente che ha intorno non aveva bisogno certo di una sconosciuta ad aiutarlo. Amore? Ad oggi mi risponderebbe e non sarebbe sparito in quel modo. Non so nemmeno io cosa sia successo tra me e lui...un gioco? Ma a quale fine nel suo stesso ambiente oltretutto.


Probabilmente se sei particolarmente bella, come mi pare tu stessa abbia scritto in un post, un qualche meccanismo narcisistico lo portava a interagire con te in modo ambiguo per mettere alla prova il suo potere di seduzione, pur non avendo alcuna intenzione di tradire. Capita spesso. Certo non a una persona che come lui in teoria non avrebbe bisogno di conferme. Ma vabbè, ci sono schemi mentali primordiali che l'esperienza non riesce a scardinare.
Più che altro mi chiedevo: ma com'è che essendo un personaggio noto nell'ambiente, non ti era arrivata voce che fosse impegnato?
Delle "star' che conosco personalmente, sebbene in modo superficiale, so praticamente tutto della loro vita privata.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

io piu' che altro non ho capito perche' attiri solo uomini gia' impegnati


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Probabilmente se sei particolarmente bella, come mi pare tu stessa abbia scritto in un post, un qualche meccanismo narcisistico lo portava a interagire con te in modo ambiguo per mettere alla prova il suo potere di seduzione, pur non avendo alcuna intenzione di tradire. Capita spesso. Certo non a una persona che come lui in teoria non avrebbe bisogno di conferme. Ma vabbè, ci sono schemi mentali primordiali che l'esperienza non riesce a scardinare.
> Più che altro mi chiedevo: ma com'è che essendo un personaggio noto nell'ambiente, non ti era arrivata voce che fosse impegnato?
> Delle "star' che conosco personalmente, sebbene in modo superficiale, so praticamente tutto della loro vita privata.


Perché lui tiene segreta la sua vita privata al pubblico. Io l ho conosciuto come "pubbluco" ad una conferenza diciamo chiusa per addetti ai lavori. Non lo sapevo perché sinceramente di nessun accademico di solito mi.interessa sapere la vita privata. Di fatto ad oggi non so se sia un farfallone che ha mille amanti e flirtare ad ogni occasione sia per lui la,regola o se la sua ambiguita con me siano state dovute al fatto che è tendenzialmente fedele e non abituato a queste situazioni. Ma il modo in cui con insistenza mi ha chiesto di uscire all inizio mi fa propendere per la prima ipotesi perché se fosse stato fedele avrebbe tradito solo a fronte di un reale e  grande coinvolgimento per me che di fatto si è dimostrato non esserci.

Qui cmq sono sbagliata io. Purtroppo non sono in grado di fare innamorare. È un mio problema che si ripete. Li attiro ma quando inizio a coinvolgermi.mi accorgo che sono l unica a metterci sentimento e innamorarmi.

Lui adesso, sapete cosa mi fa piu male? Che lui a me non pensa piu. Non si degna nemmeno di rispondere a un nessaggio su cui ho riflettuto un'ora di prima di inviargli. Al fatto che mentre io non riesco a pensare a,lui come all'uomo più perfetto sulla terra (e mi detesto per questo) lui adesso starà abbracciato con la sua fidanzata che ricoprirà di attenzioni ritrovate e nuovi progetti d'amore. Io sono davvero infelice!


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Probabilmente se sei particolarmente bella, come mi pare tu stessa abbia scritto in un post, un qualche meccanismo narcisistico lo portava a interagire con te in modo ambiguo per mettere alla prova il suo potere di seduzione, pur non avendo alcuna intenzione di tradire. Capita spesso. Certo non a una persona che come lui in teoria non avrebbe bisogno di conferme. Ma vabbè, ci sono schemi mentali primordiali che l'esperienza non riesce a scardinare.
> Più che altro mi chiedevo: ma com'è che essendo un personaggio noto nell'ambiente, non ti era arrivata voce che fosse impegnato?
> Delle "star' che conosco personalmente, sebbene in modo superficiale, so praticamente tutto della loro vita privata.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> io piu' che altro non ho capito perche' attiri solo uomini gia' impegnati


Beh a 37 anni io conosco solo gente impegnata a meno di non mettermi con uno che ha 10 anni meno di me e fare la milfona della situazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Beh a 37 anni io conosco solo gente impegnata a meno di non mettermi con uno che ha 10 anni meno di me e fare la milfona della situazione.


cavolo sei sfortunata


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Ottobre 2018)

*4 anni...*

...qui e non ho mai visto un'utente così (giustamente) massacrata come [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION]..


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Beh a 37 anni io conosco solo gente impegnata a meno di non mettermi con uno che ha 10 anni meno di me e fare la milfona della situazione.


MA dai, l'ambiente che immagino frequenti è pieno di quarantenni che fanno una vita da ventenni, senza relazioni stabili anche perché il precariato universitario non consente di metter su famiglia prima dell'andropausa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Perché lui tiene segreta la sua vita privata al pubblico. Io l ho conosciuto come "pubbluco" ad una conferenza diciamo chiusa per addetti ai lavori. Non lo sapevo perché sinceramente di nessun accademico di solito mi.interessa sapere la vita privata. Di fatto ad oggi non so se sia un farfallone che ha mille amanti e flirtare ad ogni occasione sia per lui la,regola o se la sua ambiguita con me siano state dovute al fatto che è tendenzialmente fedele e non abituato a queste situazioni. Ma il modo in cui con insistenza mi ha chiesto di uscire all inizio mi fa propendere per la prima ipotesi perché se fosse stato fedele avrebbe tradito solo a fronte di un reale e  grande coinvolgimento per me che di fatto si è dimostrato non esserci.
> 
> Qui cmq sono sbagliata io. Purtroppo non sono in grado di fare innamorare. È un mio problema che si ripete. Li attiro ma quando inizio a coinvolgermi.mi accorgo che sono l unica a metterci sentimento e innamorarmi.
> 
> Lui adesso, sapete cosa mi fa piu male? Che lui a me non pensa piu. Non si degna nemmeno di rispondere a un nessaggio su cui ho riflettuto un'ora di prima di inviargli. Al fatto che mentre io non riesco a pensare a,lui come all'uomo più perfetto sulla terra (e mi detesto per questo) lui adesso starà abbracciato con la sua fidanzata che ricoprirà di attenzioni ritrovate e nuovi progetti d'amore. Io sono davvero infelice!


Forse confondi infatuazione e innamoramento con l'amore?
Forse bruci i tempi e manifesti sentimenti troppo precocemente, senza averli realmente elaborati?

ti sei chiesta perche' ti capita di accellerare mentre l'altro frena?


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse confondi infatuazione e innamoramento con l'amore?
> Forse bruci i tempi e manifesti sentimenti troppo precocemente, senza averli realmente elaborati?
> 
> ti sei chiesta perche' ti capita di accellerare mentre l'altro frena?


quoto, anche secondo me sono queste le domande che [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] deve porsi


----------



## stany (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Da cosa dedurresti che io sia mediocre nel mio lavoro e una "zoccola"? Zoccola è chi fa sesso in cambio di denaro o favori . Io nel caso specifico non solo non ho chiesto nulla ma nemmeno sono arrivata al punto di farci sesso e per di più ho interrotto subito il tentativo di farmi relegare nel ruolo di amante.
> A quelli che invece dicono che io faccia viaggi mentali etc. faccio notare che per queste "fantasia" era stato lasciato e poi ripreso subito perché lui ovviamente avra scaricato tutta la colpa su di me e soprattutto perché a lei conviene eccome restargli accanto anche da cornuta.
> Il consiglio che chiedevo non era riferito al lavoro o di carriera che avevo da prima di lui e per cui, non preoccupatevi non ho.preso scorciatoie e la ricerca italiana non è in pericolo per causa mia, bensì sulla possibilità di recuperare un rapporto e un dialogo con lui. La mia reazione dove ho alzato.il tiro fino alla fidanzata è stata dovuta proprio al fatto che non sono tipo da tresche/ raccomandazioni o amante. E che lui me lo.ha permesso nel senso che a tutte le mie provocazioni non è mai seguita una sua reazione proporzionale (lo provocavo proprio per ottenere qualche reazione e presa di posizione da parte sua o nel senso di sbilanciarsi verso di me o di allontanarmi)  ma mi lasciava fare tutto. Ora non c'è davvero bisogno che mi diate addosso dandomi della malata di mente perché so benissimo di avere esagerato e di essermi.comportata male ma vorrei davvero recuperare un rapporto con lui. Pra che le carte sono scoperte vorrei tornare ad avere un dialogo con lui e poi si vedrà...ieri sera gli ho.mandato un messaggio ma lui neanche lo.ha visualizzato...so bene che ora sapendo ciò di cui sono capace neanche risponde nel timore che io possa rifarlo e che non butta via una storia di anni con una con cui ha comprato casa da pichi mesi per una con cui neanche ha mai fatto sesso ma so anche che quelllo che mi.ga permesso di fare era dovuto a un suo debole per me, che il sentirmi ogni giorno per mesi non è invenzione, che il fatto che parlasse di me agli amici dichiarando apertamente che gli piacevo non può essere il gesto semplicemente avventato di uno sprovveduto. Possibile che il suo interesse sia svanito del tutto? Che ora mi veda solo come una pazza da tenere alla,larga? E che i mesi a cercarmi siano nulla in confronto al rapporto che ha con la fidanzata? Possibile che uno che si comporti come lui sia davvero innamorato della,sua donna ufficiale a cui ha nascosto per mesi la mia presenza/ nascosto lei definendola una "fan"/ accettato i miei insulti a lei senza arrabbiarsi? Lui mi.ha allontanata quando ho portato tutto all attenzione della fidanzata e non prima...esiste un modo per riavvicinarlo??


È possibile... visto il tuo comportamento. Che lui sia un pusillanime non toglie che tu sia una tredicenne pericolosa ed ingestibile: hai fatto terra bruciata attorno a te; nel tuo ambiente (vostro) hai ipotecato anche altre possibilità sia come cortigiana che come appetibile buon partito di un tuo omologo con intenzioni serie. Chi è causa del suo mal....


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse confondi infatuazione e innamoramento con l'amore?
> Forse bruci i tempi e manifesti sentimenti troppo precocemente, senza averli realmente elaborati?
> 
> ti sei chiesta perche' ti capita di accellerare mentre l'altro frena?


Ti prego approfondisci il discorso. Tu cosa ne pensi? 
Ti racconto lo schema di tutte le mie relazioni (sia con inizio di storia vera e propria ovvero compensiva di sesso sia cone questa, che non è la prima, che resta incompiuta e non si arriva nemmeno al sesso).

In tutte accade un iniziale inaspettato per me avvicinamento dell'uomo di turno che è particolarmente gentile e fa qualcosa che non è ancora corteggiamento ma denota un'attenzione molto piacevole nei miei confronti...che ne so un giovane medico che dopo una banale ecografia dove non ho più motivo di rivederlo mi da il suo biglietto da visita offrendosi di visitare un mio famigliare di cui per caso si è parlato durante la visita, oppure lui che per "parlare meglio di progetti futuri" insiste per vederci da soli offrendosi di insegnarmi nuove cose...
Poi c'è una,seconda fase in cui io sono ancora totalmente disinteressata ma lusingata di tali attenzioni e divento gentile a mia volta dando spago e da lì poi in brevissimo tempo si arriva a una confidenza di dialogo che passa dal professionale al darsi del tu e iniziare a scherzare e parlare di argomenti più personali.
 A questo punto se il tizio in questione non mi piace inizio ad allontanarmi e qui di solito lui si appiccia per lunghi periodi non cogliendo il mio rifiuto e scuse per non uscirci e insiste diventando sempre più esplicito fino a che il mio rifiuto diventa scocciato e netto e a quel punto spariscono offesi ( anche dopo settimane o mesi)
Se il tipo invece mi piace inizia la fase bellissima e perfetta della reciprocità. Ci messaggiamo, battute e a quel punto scatta l'invito da parte di lui...nel caso del.medico a prendere un caffè, nel caso del professore fi adesso direttamente invito a cena, nel caso di altri dove poi è nata la,storia,aperitivo o cena.. questa fase pre appuntamento è di solito perfetta. In molti casi (come per il professore ma anche altri precedenti) loro mi riempiono di messaggi, rispondono in un secondo ai miei, cercano di apparire brillanti...iniziano a darmi anche nomignoli tipo tesoro e a fare progetti ,i precedenti si sono anche lanciati.a dirmi che ero la donna,che cercavano da,tanto tempo, che ho tutto cio che vogliono, e badate lo dicono sempre prima di avere concretizzato uscite vere e proprie ma in attesa,di esse..infatti insistono spesso con impazienza...
Iniziano le uscite e i problemi...il dottore adesso che ci penso ha,parlato tutto.il tempo di lavoro esattamente come il professore...ma anche ex con cui ho avuto poi storie ai primi appuntamenti erano.molto meno "felici" di stare con me di quanto non avessero fantasticato via messaggio ( e badate sono tutte persone che mi hanno agganciata vedendomi dal vivo non su qualche social) però tra il primo abbordaggio tutto gentile e il primo appuntamento c e una differenza abissale di comportamento. Spesso i primi appuntamenti me li ritrovo freddi e distaccati.
Quarta fase...o lui inizia,ad allontanarsi come il dottore, il professore, certi ex senza nemmeno priovarci oppure inizia  lo stesso la,storia ( e qui mi vengono in mente gli.ultimi due ex) dove man mano che cresce l intimita si staccano e disinteressato a me sempre di piu. La gente più mi frequenta e più si stacca in pratica. Dato che questo avviene gia nei primi appuntamenti io sono convinta che sia un problema fi mancata attrazione fisica che non gli fa venire voglia di continuare e questo.mi fa sentire un mostro difettoso...io non dico cose infatti diverse rispetto a quanto diciamo per messaggio dove va tutto bene...


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Senti [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION], ma....se uno si comportasse con te come ti sei comportata tu con questo prof... 

Tu vorresti ancora averci a che fare?


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non capisco tutte queste risposte da professori di psicologia, tutti  con le vite risolte e perfette? NESSUNO DI VOI!  Perché vi ricordo che siamo suk.forum di tradimebti.net quindi o tenete le corna o siete quelli che scopano in giro e poi tornano a casa falsi mantenendo in piedi un rapporto alla frutta, pieno di problemi. Quindi prima di dare dell'immatura, psicopatica, illusa etc.guardate voi stessi e poi parlate.
> Se non avessi un problema non verrei su un forum del genere a sfogarmi con  degli estranei come fate voi. Quindi scendete dal piedistallo in cui siete impropriamente saliti.
> Perché gli uomini con.quelle come me sanno essere molto crudeli. Sono considerata bella e quando qualcuno si invaghisce di me di solito non ha alcun interesse ad approfondire la mia conoscenza. Arrivano certo tutti adulanti complimentandosi sulla mia bravura, intelligenza ma poi ci provano quasi subito e quando vedono che mi blocco o reagisco perche pretendo qualcosa di piu si dileguano e tornano dalla moglie/fidanzata. Dopo svariati casi che si ripetono sono talmebte esasperata che ho anche queste reazioni esagerate. Lui per esempio. Date a me dell'illusa, quella che lo tornebra poverino..ma al netto di tutte le mie cazzate finali quanto ho dovuto sopportare io con lui? Avances e ruchieste serrate di vederci (me lo ha chiesto tipo 10 volte prima che accettassi di vederlo), fidanzata segreta anche dietro mia specifica richiesta se fosse impegnato..bastava,dirmi si lo sono. E io sarei stata al mio posto. E invece ha negato pure dietro domanda diretta. E i mesi di messaggi a me che non ero fidanzata e vedeva che mi stavo attaccando. Tutto normale? No perché a parti inverse se solo io avessi detto a lui come ha fatto lui con me "non vedo l ora di stare un po con te" si sarebbe sentito autorizzato come minimo a mettermi una mano sul cu..lo...e invece se uno ci prova come lui io sono.illusa e devo starmene zitta perché la,sua fidanzata viene prima. Ma perché mai dovrei sentirmi la,seconda scelta o peggio di serie b rispetto a lei solo perché sono arrivata dopo? Perché non merito lo stesso rispetto ai suoi e ai vostri occhi? Se lei fosse la cosa piu importante perché cercare un'altra? No mi spiace ma non trovo giusto che finche hli faceva comodo si nessaggiava con me e si accettava pure ke mie sfuriate (sbagliate) e adesso è spaventato ...diciamo che adesso è venuta meno la possibilità principale di scoparmi di nascosto e tutto il resto non gli interessa piu e per questo mi sta ignorando come se fossi un vecchio oggetto rotto da buttare via.
> E io credo che accanto alla ritrovata dedizione che mostra verso la sua fidanzata , mi.ignori perché ha gia trovato qualcun altra con cui provarci...non so questo è quello che penso io.
> ...


Pauline...certa gente si diverte come può ..a volte ..e a volte lo fa in modalità “cazzara”.
Non è perché lui è apprezzato nell’ambiente scientifico, sia per forza di cose una persona matura.. gli piaceva probabilmente l’idea di giocare con te .. e l’ha fatto come un adolescente scemo .. 
Tu non ci stai capendo niente perché non ti risulta possibile il fatto che lui possa essere un coglione e possa averti presa in giro ...invece può essere si...
Gli piacevi? Si ma non come intendi tu...
Tanto è vero che ti ha scritto messaggi senza andare oltre ...e avrebbe potuto ...tanto tra il portarti a letto e non ..eri già cotta ...
Non l’ha fatto per mille motivi...ma non è questo il punto... il punto sei tu che ti sei fatta intortare da un cazzaro....solo perché gli hai attribuito dei fantomatici superpoteri...e stai reagendo in modo eccessivo ..


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me riesce difficile pensare che tu sia realmente innamorata.
> Sarai infatuata, semmai.
> 
> Scusa ma se lui non ti risponde devi prendere in considerazione che la tua reazione lo ha cosi preoccupato da scegliere di non avere piu'alcun contatto con te.
> ...


ma te riesci a capire se lei si rende conto o meno di come si comporta? 

Io mica tanto. 
Sembra lanciata come un direttissimo in piena corsa, e non si accorge di cosa incontra sul percorso. 

Anche il modo in cui scrive è confuso e caotico...tanta roba, aggrovigliata e confusa. 

Mi sa che le relazioni non possono che essere specchio.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION], ma....se uno si comportasse con te come ti sei comportata tu con questo prof...
> 
> Tu vorresti ancora averci a che fare?


Allora dalle reazioni che ottengo ovvero di essere allontanata credo che il mio comportamento sia molto negativo...ma nello specifico cos'è che è davvero considerato così insopportabile? Cioè in questo caso l avere fatto la spia alla fidanzata o anche altro?


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> *Allora dalle reazioni che ottengo ovvero di essere allontanata credo che il mio comportamento sia molto negativo*...ma nello specifico cos'è che è davvero considerato così insopportabile? Cioè in questo caso l avere fatto la spia alla fidanzata o anche altro?


Stai attuando una deduzione. 
Chiudendola con un giudizio di valore. 



Riesci a fare il giochetto di invertire i ruoli, metterti tu al posto del tuo prof perfettissimo e mettere lui al tuo posto, e pensarti nella sua situazione?


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai attuando una deduzione.
> Chiudendola con un giudizio di valore.
> 
> 
> ...


No non ci riesco proprio. Perche?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ti prego approfondisci il discorso. Tu cosa ne pensi?
> Ti racconto lo schema di tutte le mie relazioni (sia con inizio di storia vera e propria ovvero compensiva di sesso sia cone questa, che non è la prima, che resta incompiuta e non si arriva nemmeno al sesso).
> 
> In tutte accade un iniziale inaspettato per me avvicinamento dell'uomo di turno che è particolarmente gentile e fa qualcosa che non è ancora corteggiamento ma denota un'attenzione molto piacevole nei miei confronti...che ne so un giovane medico che dopo una banale ecografia dove non ho più motivo di rivederlo mi da il suo biglietto da visita offrendosi di visitare un mio famigliare di cui per caso si è parlato durante la visita, oppure lui che per "parlare meglio di progetti futuri" insiste per vederci da soli offrendosi di insegnarmi nuove cose...
> ...


le relazioni che hai citato erano  con uomini gia' impegnati?


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No non ci riesco proprio. Perche?


Proviamo da un' altra parte... 

Se uno di quelli che hai smollato ti avesse inseguita pretendendo, con le modalità che tu hai usato col professorino, la tua attenzione, come ti saresti sentita?

(EDIT: poi te lo scrivo il perchè, ma secondo me ci vieni su tu )


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ti prego approfondisci il discorso. Tu cosa ne pensi?
> Ti racconto lo schema di tutte le mie relazioni (sia con inizio di storia vera e propria ovvero compensiva di sesso sia cone questa, che non è la prima, che resta incompiuta e non si arriva nemmeno al sesso).
> 
> In tutte accade un iniziale inaspettato per me avvicinamento dell'uomo di turno che è particolarmente gentile e fa qualcosa che non è ancora corteggiamento ma denota un'attenzione molto piacevole nei miei confronti...che ne so un giovane medico che dopo una banale ecografia dove non ho più motivo di rivederlo mi da il suo biglietto da visita offrendosi di visitare un mio famigliare di cui per caso si è parlato durante la visita, oppure lui che per "parlare meglio di progetti futuri" insiste per vederci da soli offrendosi di insegnarmi nuove cose...
> ...


io penso che tu corri troppo con l idealizzazione di un rapporto e questo traspare magari nei tuoi atteggiamenti.
Questo puo' allontanare.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma te riesci a capire se lei si rende conto o meno di come si comporta?
> 
> Io mica tanto.
> Sembra lanciata come un direttissimo in piena corsa, e non si accorge di cosa incontra sul percorso.
> ...


io dico che idealizza troppo e li spaventa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No non ci riesco proprio. Perche?


come non ci riesci ?


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> le relazioni che hai citato erano  con uomini gia' impegnati?


Dottore e professore impegnati. Gli altri liberi.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io dico che idealizza troppo e li spaventa


buh...non so se è esattamente quello a spaventarli...

Se li spaventa. 

Che non sono mica convinta neanche di questo. 
Senza reciprocità, le relazioni non stanno in piedi.


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come non ci riesci ?


Non ci riesco a mettermi al posto suo e lui al mio. Non so proprio cosa penserei al posto suo e non riesco a vedermi da fuori con gli ipotetici occhi di un altro. Per questo mi piace avere le vostre interpretazioni. Alcune le condivido, altre no ma sono come dei piccoli indicatori che mi fanno vedere oltre il mio ridotto punto di vista.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> buh...non so se è esattamente quello a spaventarli...
> 
> Se li spaventa.
> 
> ...


na che non ci sia reciprocita' con il prof mi sembra palese.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> na che non ci sia reciprocita' con il prof mi sembra palese.


anche a me. 

A lei no, però 

Quindi mi chiedo anche che roba sia una intimità considerata in crescita quando cresce solo secondo la sua percezione e dall'altra parte invece si concretizza un allontanamento. 

L'intimità è roba che sta in mezzo. 
Mica che riguarda solo uno. E l'altro va dall'altra parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche a me.
> 
> A lei no, però
> 
> ...


e lo so.
Per quesri cercavo di capire se attuasse sempre lo stesso approccio con altri uomini.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e lo so.
> Per quesri cercavo di capire se attuasse sempre lo stesso approccio con altri uomini.


Ma per me lei non approccia. 

Si fa approcciare. 
E poi li asfalta :carneval:

Come fa ad aver spazio per qualcuno che non è lei, se non riesce a distaccarsi quel tanto che servirebbe per comprendere probabili impatti dei suoi comportamenti?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche a me.
> 
> A lei no, però
> 
> ...


Eh. Secondo me fa la ricercatrice di fisica. O scienze dei materiali.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh. Secondo me fa la ricercatrice di fisica. O scienze dei materiali.


buh...dice ambito umanistico. 

(se non mi sono persa nel flusso informativo).


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> buh...dice ambito umanistico.
> 
> (se non mi sono persa nel flusso informativo).


Ambito onanistico


----------



## stany (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non capisco tutte queste risposte da professori di psicologia, tutti  con le vite risolte e perfette? NESSUNO DI VOI!  Perché vi ricordo che siamo suk.forum di tradimebti.net quindi o tenete le corna o siete quelli che scopano in giro e poi tornano a casa falsi mantenendo in piedi un rapporto alla frutta, pieno di problemi. Quindi prima di dare dell'immatura, psicopatica, illusa etc.guardate voi stessi e poi parlate.
> Se non avessi un problema non verrei su un forum del genere a sfogarmi con  degli estranei come fate voi. Quindi scendete dal piedistallo in cui siete impropriamente saliti.
> Perché gli uomini con.quelle come me sanno essere molto crudeli. Sono considerata bella e quando qualcuno si invaghisce di me di solito non ha alcun interesse ad approfondire la mia conoscenza. Arrivano certo tutti adulanti complimentandosi sulla mia bravura, intelligenza ma poi ci provano quasi subito e quando vedono che mi blocco o reagisco perche pretendo qualcosa di piu si dileguano e tornano dalla moglie/fidanzata. Dopo svariati casi che si ripetono sono talmebte esasperata che ho anche queste reazioni esagerate. Lui per esempio. Date a me dell'illusa, quella che lo tornebra poverino..ma al netto di tutte le mie cazzate finali quanto ho dovuto sopportare io con lui? Avances e ruchieste serrate di vederci (me lo ha chiesto tipo 10 volte prima che accettassi di vederlo), fidanzata segreta anche dietro mia specifica richiesta se fosse impegnato..bastava,dirmi si lo sono. E io sarei stata al mio posto. E invece ha negato pure dietro domanda diretta. E i mesi di messaggi a me che non ero fidanzata e vedeva che mi stavo attaccando. Tutto normale? No perché a parti inverse se solo io avessi detto a lui come ha fatto lui con me "non vedo l ora di stare un po con te" si sarebbe sentito autorizzato come minimo a mettermi una mano sul cu..lo...e invece se uno ci prova come lui io sono.illusa e devo starmene zitta perché la,sua fidanzata viene prima. Ma perché mai dovrei sentirmi la,seconda scelta o peggio di serie b rispetto a lei solo perché sono arrivata dopo? Perché non merito lo stesso rispetto ai suoi e ai vostri occhi? Se lei fosse la cosa piu importante perché cercare un'altra? No mi spiace ma non trovo giusto che finche hli faceva comodo si nessaggiava con me e si accettava pure ke mie sfuriate (sbagliate) e adesso è spaventato ...diciamo che adesso è venuta meno la possibilità principale di scoparmi di nascosto e tutto il resto non gli interessa piu e per questo mi sta ignorando come se fossi un vecchio oggetto rotto da buttare via.
> E io credo che accanto alla ritrovata dedizione che mostra verso la sua fidanzata , mi.ignori perché ha gia trovato qualcun altra con cui provarci...non so questo è quello che penso io.
> ...


Si, teniamo le corna..  quindi? Guarda che vanno gestite pure quelle; e ci vuole molta più autostima ,senso dell'opportuno e sangue freddo che non muoversi dentro una situazione come la tua....


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ambito onanistico


Sono andata a rileggere. Scienze umane. 


E poi sarei io quella crudele :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono andata a rileggere. Scienze umane.
> 
> 
> E poi sarei io quella crudele :carneval:


Io sono un angioletto. Fanno a botte per scegliermi come padrino ai battesimi


----------



## stany (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Infarti anche io sono rimasta spiazzata dal suo comportamento. Lui ha eserciti di ragazze che lo adorano, anche sconosciute che lo.seguono sui social, le vedo con i miei occhi...non capisco ad oggi cosa volesse alla fine da me. Sesso? Poteva averlo e non ha voluto. Lavoro? Io sono all inizio e con tutta la gente che ha intorno non aveva bisogno certo di una sconosciuta ad aiutarlo. Amore? Ad oggi mi risponderebbe e non sarebbe sparito in quel modo. Non so nemmeno io cosa sia successo tra me e lui...un gioco? Ma a quale fine nel suo stesso ambiente oltretutto.


Sei sicura di non avere l'alito che puzza?


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono un angioletto. Fanno a botte per scegliermi come padrino ai battesimi


 Solo perchè non sei divorziato
altrimenti ciccia !:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono un angioletto. *Fanno a botte per scegliermi come padrino ai battesimi *



Pensa che a me chiedono di essere testimone di nozze.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ti sbagli  e di grosso anche
> 
> Tu invece sei credo una povera pazza stile attrazione fatale
> Spero non abbiano conigli


Giuro che ho pensato la stessa cosa
Come avatar glen Close 
E incrocio le dita per il coniglio


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giuro che ho pensato la stessa cosa
> Come avatar glen Close
> E incrocio le dita per il coniglio


Sarò andata giù pesante ma mi Sembra follia voglio dire da Stolker


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non ci riesco a mettermi al posto suo e lui al mio. Non so proprio cosa penserei al posto suo e non riesco a vedermi da fuori con gli ipotetici occhi di un altro. Per questo mi piace avere le vostre interpretazioni. Alcune le condivido, altre no ma sono come dei piccoli indicatori che mi fanno vedere oltre il mio ridotto punto di vista.





ipazia ha detto:


> anche a me.
> 
> A lei no, però
> 
> ...


a me Pauline fa venire l'ansia.    indovinate il perchè


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh. Secondo me fa la ricercatrice di fisica. O scienze dei materiali.


lei dice scienze umanistiche


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> davvero lascia perdere e magari falla una valutazione sulla tua capacità di gestione della rabbia.


Match, partita, incontro


siete due deficienti...un professore incapace di fare il traditore, e una visionaria allucinogena zitella


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me Pauline fa venire l'ansia.    indovinate il perchè


 Anche a me
A prescindere dal perchè .
Ho ancora del xanax 1000 scade a fine anno
 Dividiamo ?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Match, partita, incontro
> 
> 
> siete due deficienti...un professore incapace di fare il traditore, e una visionaria allucinogena zitella


Ma sto tizio non ha fatto un cazzo. È solo un film di lei :rotfl:


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Match, partita, incontro
> 
> 
> siete due deficienti...un professore incapace di fare il traditore, e una visionaria allucinogena zitella


Ancora il esiste qualcuno che chiama le donne non sposate e ingravidate entro i 30 "zitelle"? Complimenti per il sessismo denigratorio con cui consideri le donne. Invece tua moglie che sta con te e non è una zitella frustrata come me chissà come gode ed è soddisfatta di averti a fianco...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...qui e non ho mai visto un'utente così (giustamente) massacrata come @_Pauline_..


Vero. Il giustamente è opinabile.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Anche a me
> A prescindere dal perchè .
> Ho ancora del xanax 1000 scade a fine anno
> Dividiamo ?


sono per i rimedi naturali,  andiamo a picchiare Irrisoluto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono per i rimedi naturali,  andiamo a picchiare Irrisoluto


oh poverino e perche' mai ?


----------



## Pauline (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sto tizio non ha fatto un cazzo. È solo un film di lei :rotfl:


Arcistufo detto da te che non sai tenere a freno i tuoi istinti sessuali probabilmente no non.ha fatto niente secondo i tuoi parametri. Infatti un traditore seriale come mi pare aver capito sei tu leggendo qualche tua discussione precedente, non può che spostare l asticella dell'innocenza e del mancato tradimento sempre piu in alto fino a considerare forse anche i rapporti sessuali senza sentimento come dei tradimenti trascurabili...quindi sicuramente per te i baci ad un'altra non sono tradimento, gli inviti a cena tantomeno..figuriamoci uno che si limiti, come il mio tesoro, a mandare per mesi dei messaggi nascondendoli alla convivente che lui stesso ha rinnegato davanti a me chiamandola fan....io invece credo che tutto quello, fisico o emotivo, che non faresti o diresti in presenza del tuo rispettivo compagno ad una terza persona perché lo faresti soffrire o arrabbiare sia tradimento. E che il tradimento emotivo e l'infatuazione per un altro sia altrettanto grave di portarti a letto chiunque non sia la tua legittima consorte.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me Pauline fa venire l'ansia.    indovinate il perchè


anche a me...non so se per lo stesso motivo.
Pero' il fatto che tu voglia picchiarmi mi inquieta molto


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che a me chiedono di essere testimone di nozze.


ti vedo bene in un matrimonio di rito tridentino


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Arcistufo detto da te che non sai tenere a freno i tuoi istinti sessuali probabilmente no non.ha fatto niente secondo i tuoi parametri. Infatti un traditore seriale come mi pare aver capito sei tu leggendo qualche tua discussione precedente, non può che spostare l asticella dell'innocenza e del mancato tradimento sempre piu in alto fino a considerare forse anche i rapporti sessuali senza sentimento come dei tradimenti trascurabili...quindi sicuramente per te i baci ad un'altra non sono tradimento, gli inviti a cena tantomeno..figuriamoci uno che si limiti, come il mio tesoro, a mandare per mesi dei messaggi nascondendoli alla convivente che lui stesso ha rinnegato davanti a me chiamandola fan....io invece credo che tutto quello, fisico o emotivo, che non faresti o diresti in presenza del tuo rispettivo compagno ad una terza persona perché lo faresti soffrire o arrabbiare sia tradimento. E che il tradimento emotivo e l'infatuazione per un altro sia altrettanto grave di portarti a letto chiunque non sia la tua legittima consorte.


Il Mio Tesssoro.. Gollum


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Arcistufo detto da te che non sai tenere a freno i tuoi istinti sessuali probabilmente no non.ha fatto niente secondo i tuoi parametri. Infatti un traditore seriale come mi pare aver capito sei tu leggendo qualche tua discussione precedente, non può che spostare l asticella dell'innocenza e del mancato tradimento sempre piu in alto fino a considerare forse anche i rapporti sessuali senza sentimento come dei tradimenti trascurabili...quindi sicuramente per te i baci ad un'altra non sono tradimento, gli inviti a cena tantomeno..figuriamoci uno che si limiti, come il mio tesoro, a mandare per mesi dei messaggi nascondendoli alla convivente che lui stesso ha rinnegato davanti a me chiamandola fan....io invece credo che tutto quello, fisico o emotivo, che non faresti o diresti in presenza del tuo rispettivo compagno ad una terza persona perché lo faresti soffrire o arrabbiare sia tradimento. E che il tradimento emotivo e l'infatuazione per un altro sia altrettanto grave di portarti a letto chiunque non sia la tua legittima consorte.


Bella mia, forma e sostanza sono due bestie diverse. E poi spostare il tema dall'oggetto della discussione al soggetto interlocutore è il giochetto più vecchio del mondo. Si chiama "senti da che pulpito" :rotfl:
Messaggiarsi di per sé vuol dire nulla. Ma nulla. E qualunque cosa ci sia scritto in quei messaggi  sicuramente  può essere interpretato in modi diversi, altrimenti la fidanzata non si è recuperava il tipo in due giorni mettendoti la camicia di forza. Quello che resta a tavola sono un poraccio in fuga e una pazza all'inseguimento.
Tra l'altro uno degli elementi costitutivi dell'archetipo dello psicopatico sta esattamente nella mancanza di empatia. Tu per tua stessa ammissione sei totalmente incapace di vedere la cosa dal suo punto di vista. Quindi inutile che cerchi di prendertela con me. Sei l'equivalente sentimentale di uno che cerca di uccidere un pesce affogandolo. Prima oggettivi la tua triste condizione, prima troverai un'uscita.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> figuriamoci uno che si limiti, come il mio *tesoro*, a *mandare per mesi dei messaggi nascondendoli alla convivente che lui stesso ha rinnegato davanti a me chiamandola fan*....


Ma come fai ad associare queste parole, che tu stessa ritieni un tradimento, a tesoro?
Credi che lei si sia meritata di essere rinnegata e quindi tu pensi di poter essere amata e rispettata da lui? Cosa ti spinge a rivolere un rapporto con quest'uomo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad associare queste parole, che tu stessa ritieni un tradimento, a tesoro?


Secondo te?


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella mia, forma e sostanza sono due bestie diverse. E poi spostare il tema dall'oggetto della discussione al soggetto interlocutore è il giochetto più vecchio del mondo. Si chiama "senti da che pulpito" :rotfl:
> Messaggiarsi di per sé vuol dire nulla. Ma nulla. E qualunque cosa ci sia scritto in quei messaggi  sicuramente  può essere interpretato in modi diversi, altrimenti la fidanzata non si è recuperava il tipo in due giorni mettendoti la camicia di forza. Quello che resta a tavola sono un poraccio in fuga e una pazza all'inseguimento.
> Tra l'altro uno degli elementi costitutivi dell'archetipo dello psicopatico sta esattamente nella mancanza di empatia. Tu per tua stessa ammissione sei totalmente incapace di vedere la cosa dal suo punto di vista. Quindi inutile che cerchi di prendertela con me. Sei l'equivalente sentimentale di uno che cerca di uccidere un pesce affogandolo. Prima oggettivi la tua triste condizione, prima troverai un'uscita.


Però anche tu... Non puoi costringerli a darti ragione per ben DUE volte in un giorno!!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Arcistufo detto da te che non sai tenere a freno i tuoi istinti sessuali probabilmente no non.ha fatto niente secondo i tuoi parametri. Infatti un traditore seriale come mi pare aver capito sei tu leggendo qualche tua discussione precedente, non può che spostare l asticella dell'innocenza e del mancato tradimento sempre piu in alto fino a considerare forse anche i rapporti sessuali senza sentimento come dei tradimenti trascurabili...quindi sicuramente per te i baci ad un'altra non sono tradimento, gli inviti a cena tantomeno..figuriamoci uno che si limiti, come il mio tesoro, a mandare per mesi dei messaggi nascondendoli alla convivente che lui stesso ha rinnegato davanti a me chiamandola fan....io invece credo che tutto quello, fisico o emotivo, che non faresti o diresti in presenza del tuo rispettivo compagno ad una terza persona perché lo faresti soffrire o arrabbiare sia tradimento. E che il tradimento emotivo e l'infatuazione per un altro sia altrettanto grave di portarti a letto chiunque non sia la tua legittima consorte.


Ma qui il punto non è il tradimento, anche se mi pare ti piaccia porla in questa prospettiva, sin dal titolo.
Il problema è il rifiuto che hai ricevuto e che questo rifiuto sai bene che c'entra poco con la presenza della sua legittima consorte.
La questione che tu poni è molto più radicale: stai cercando di definire il meccanismo che porta gli uomini a defilarsi.
Dal nostro punto di osservazione, conoscendoti solo da quello che scrivi, non possiamo dirti molto.
Pero' l'impressione che dai, almeno a me, è di un eccessiva razionalizzazione delle dinamiche relazionali, scarsa empatia e soprattutto totale incapacità ad assumere il punto di vista dell'altro - cosa necessaria credo allo sviluppo di ogni relazione, fosse anche solo sessuale.
Forse scappano quando iniziano a sentire che tu investi molto - visto che a quanto pare sei molto selettiva, quindi cedi solo quando sei davvero coinvolta - e che c'è qualcosa in te che non promette grandi sviluppi futuri, che potrebbero essere i limiti di cui sopra che emergono nel tuo modo di scrivere.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Però anche tu... Non puoi costringerli a darti ragione per ben DUE volte in un giorno!!!


Costringere chi?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma qui il punto non è il tradimento, anche se mi pare ti piaccia porla in questa prospettiva, sin dal titolo.
> Il problema è il rifiuto che hai ricevuto e che questo rifiuto sai bene che c'entra poco con la presenza della sua legittima consorte.
> La questione che tu poni è molto più radicale: stai cercando di definire il meccanismo che porta gli uomini a defilarsi.
> Dal nostro punto di osservazione, conoscendoti solo da quello che scrivi, non possiamo dirti molto.
> ...


Matta È matta. Se magari è una mega fregna potrebbe essere la tua nuova fiamma :rotfl:


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo te?


   Appena scritto di gollum 
Mi è venuto Subito in mente


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Costringere chi?


Costringere me


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Costringere me


Visto che piano piano Vi sto portando sulla retta via?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ancora il esiste qualcuno che chiama le donne non sposate e ingravidate entro i 30 "zitelle"? Complimenti per il sessismo denigratorio con cui consideri le donne. Invece tua moglie che sta con te e non è una zitella frustrata come me chissà come gode ed è soddisfatta di averti a fianco...


Ti direi di rivedere quello che hai scritto. Non è che è solamente una tua fantasia?
Ho 2 amanti più giovani di te ma molto più razionali.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo te?


Arcistufo dici che lui non ha fatto nulla ed è tutto frutto della mia mente e poi quoti chi associa il vomportamento di lui come qualcosa di molto scorretto per la legittima fidanzata ( tradisce la di lei fiducia). Fai pace con te stesso tesoro perché è evidente che la tua carica aggressiva e denigratoria nei miei confronti ( sei pure riuscito a azzardare una diagnosi psichiatrica molto grave a distanza su di me basandoti su non si sa bene quale preparazione professionale ma lasciamo perdere) sia dovuta non tanto  a quanto io scrivo ma al fatto che il fastidio che ti evoca è legato al tuo vissuto e non al mio. Il mio giochetto come lo chiami tu di dirti "da che pulpito" altro non è che una considerazione oggettiva rispetto a quanto esprimi TU non io. È evidente che tutti noi nelle cose sentimentali portiamo la nostra interpretazione,  esistono dei fatti in sé e non una realtà uguale per tutti, che si forma dall'unione delle nostre convinzioni, vissuto e desideri. Nel tuo caso specifico salta all'occhio la bonaria se cosi vogliamo chiamarla interpretazione di lui e del suo comportamento che reputi assolutamente innocente ( chi vuoi.assolvere lui o te stesso come hai già fatto.nelle tue cose altre mille volte?)  Nel mio caso poi nessuno poi c'è il fatto che sono l unica ad avere esperienza diretta di ciò che racconto e quindi ho sicuramente più elementi oggettivi di chiunque altro qui per fare deduzioni e induzioni. E poi la cosa più sbagliata che fai è quella di attaccarti a singoli pezzi di frasi perdendo di vista il discorso generale sempre per il fatto che prendi in considerazione solo gli.elementi che servono a TE per raccontare e raccontarti la,realtà che ti è più utile e congeniale. Lui non mi ha SOLO messaggiata, mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, si è fatto oltre 50 km nel we mollando lei a casa con una scusa per venire da me (perché gli avevo detto che la domenica era il giorno per me più comodo), ha iniziato a farmi proposte lavorative convenienti per ME e NON per lui, ha detto REALMENTE  ( non è mia invenzione o deduzione) ad altri che poi me lo hanno riferito che lui aveva detto loro che gli piacevo (lo ha detto lui non inventato io, capito?), si è beccato i miei insulti restando a messaggiarsi con me invece di allontanarsi o dirmi che questo non gli andava bene....e potrei continuare na davvero non voglio convincerti di nulla...tanto per te è assolutamente funzionale mantenere la tua visione delle cose...


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad associare queste parole, che tu stessa ritieni un tradimento, a tesoro?
> Credi che lei si sia meritata di essere rinnegata e quindi tu pensi di poter essere amata e rispettata da lui? Cosa ti spinge a rivolere un rapporto con quest'uomo.


Mi ha fatta sentire più importante di lei. Dentro di me dico: se ha fatto questo a lei per me allora vuol dire che non riusciva a farne a meno. Se appena mi ha conosciuta ha subito rinnegato lei figuriamoci cosa avrebbe fatto per me se non avessimo litigato e la,storia fosse iniziata...mi ha fatta sentire speciale.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma qui il punto non è il tradimento, anche se mi pare ti piaccia porla in questa prospettiva, sin dal titolo.
> Il problema è il rifiuto che hai ricevuto e che questo rifiuto sai bene che c'entra poco con la presenza della sua legittima consorte.
> La questione che tu poni è molto più radicale: stai cercando di definire il meccanismo che porta gli uomini a defilarsi.
> Dal nostro punto di osservazione, conoscendoti solo da quello che scrivi, non possiamo dirti molto.
> ...


Ti ringrazio molto. Davvero. È un punto di vista su cui riflettero e che voglio approfondire. Da uomo ti chiedo sinceramente: non credi che per una,relazione sessuale sia sufficiente che lei ti piaccia fisicamente? Cioè se lui che aveva messo in atto degli atti pratici per tradire la,sua fidanzata e quindi mi desiderava fisicamente (dal.momento che non conosceva il mio carattere e che se non avesse voluto tradirla non ci veniva proprio da me) non credi che sia venuto meno il desiderio fisico per me e per questo si sua tirato indietro? Cioè se tu vuoi una,storia di sesso con una, cosa te ne importa che abbia o meno un carattere compatibile con il tuo?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Arcistufo dici che lui non ha fatto nulla ed è tutto frutto della mia mente e poi quoti chi associa il vomportamento di lui come qualcosa di molto scorretto per la legittima fidanzata ( tradisce la di lei fiducia). Fai pace con te stesso tesoro perché è evidente che la tua carica aggressiva e denigratoria nei miei confronti ( sei pure riuscito a azzardare una diagnosi psichiatrica molto grave a distanza su di me basandoti su non si sa bene quale preparazione professionale ma lasciamo perdere) sia dovuta non tanto  a quanto io scrivo ma al fatto che il fastidio che ti evoca è legato al tuo vissuto e non al mio. Il mio giochetto come lo chiami tu di dirti "da che pulpito" altro non è che una considerazione oggettiva rispetto a quanto esprimi TU non io. È evidente che tutti noi nelle cose sentimentali portiamo la nostra interpretazione,  esistono dei fatti in sé e non una realtà uguale per tutti, che si forma dall'unione delle nostre convinzioni, vissuto e desideri. Nel tuo caso specifico salta all'occhio la bonaria se cosi vogliamo chiamarla interpretazione di lui e del suo comportamento che reputi assolutamente innocente ( chi vuoi.assolvere lui o te stesso come hai già fatto.nelle tue cose altre mille volte?)  Nel mio caso poi nessuno poi c'è il fatto che sono l unica ad avere esperienza diretta di ciò che racconto e quindi ho sicuramente più elementi oggettivi di chiunque altro qui per fare deduzioni e induzioni. E poi la cosa più sbagliata che fai è quella di attaccarti a singoli pezzi di frasi perdendo di vista il discorso generale sempre per il fatto che prendi in considerazione solo gli.elementi che servono a TE per raccontare e raccontarti la,realtà che ti è più utile e congeniale. Lui non mi ha SOLO messaggiata, mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, si è fatto oltre 50 km nel we mollando lei a casa con una scusa per venire da me (perché gli avevo detto che la domenica era il giorno per me più comodo), ha iniziato a farmi proposte lavorative convenienti per ME e NON per lui, ha detto REALMENTE  ( non è mia invenzione o deduzione) ad altri che poi me lo hanno riferito che lui aveva detto loro che gli piacevo (lo ha detto lui non inventato io, capito?), si è beccato i miei insulti restando a messaggiarsi con me invece di allontanarsi o dirmi che questo non gli andava bene....e potrei continuare na davvero non voglio convincerti di nulla...tanto per te è assolutamente funzionale mantenere la tua visione delle cose...


Allora, con Santa pazienza, parliamo della differenza tra teoria e pratica: le persone risolte, anche se hanno l'inferno dentro, se lo tengono, lo razionalizzano e hanno come output verso l'esterno un comportamento consono all'ambiente esterno e non all'inferno interiore.
Viceversa, i soggetti da TSO come te, interpretano i comportamenti in modo funzionale allo scenario che hanno in testa e non a parametri di normalità.
Ci sono persone per cui farsi 50 km è la cosa più normale del mondo, e non vengono giustificati automaticamente da un interesse di tipo sessuale. Nella mia cerchia di amici, farsi 300 km ogni santa domenica per andare in barca a vela, è qualcosa di piuttosto normale.
Tu ci vedi una prova, io una circostanza. Nemmeno un indizio.
Ci sono persone che per motivi professionali cercano di farsi il vivaio. Senza necessariamente volersi scopare le persone che piazzano. In base alla mia esperienza, anche professionale, mettere una persona che un domani ti può servire in condizione di esserti riconoscente fa sempre comodo.
Tu ci vedi una prova, io una circostanza. Nemmeno un indizio.
La convenienza dell'offerta lavorativa non c'entra nulla. Anzi, compensarti in qualche modo poteva essere un modo molto efficace per levartisi dal cazzo uscendone a testa alta. Anche perché molto probabilmente l'offerta lavorativa "svantaggiosa" a lui non è costata nulla.
Tu ci vedi una prova, io una circostanza. Nemmeno un indizio.
Ultimo discorso, mia cara, Sempre se la tua totale mancanza di empatia ti permetta di coglierlo, se devo passare una domenica con la mia fidanzatina di paese che per la 128 millesima volta mi porta al centro commerciale io di scuse me ne invento quante più possibile. A causa sua. Non tua.
Anzi, tanto più che lo scopo non è stare con te, ma NON stare con la fidanzatina a fare qualcosa che mi repelle, o anche solo magari se abbiamo litigato, a quel punto sceglierò come passatempo una che non mi scoperei nemmeno con il cazzo di un altro così sono sicuro che non cado in tentazione. Ma mica una brutta. Una magari pedante, pesante, noiosa, con cui la chimica non scatta, ma che se mi ci vedono in giro non sembro uno che ha raccattato una stracciona.
In altre parole, attenta perché il passaggio è sottile e tu hai problemi a seguire i ragionamenti degli altri senza alzare muri, tu non sei mai stata il soggetto agente delle sue scelte, ma casomai l'oggetto delle sue NON scelte.
Anche e soprattutto perché avance non ci sono mai state da parte sua, sei tu che hai colmato un vuoto che non può essere riempito da nient'altro che dalla chimica e dall'intimità che lui NON ha mai voluto creare,  da tutta un'altra serie di cose che non c'entrano nulla.
Ultimo passaggio della disamina, le voci degli altri: Io posso pure aver detto ad un amico che secondo me una tipa quando cammina ha un tale gioco anca bacino che secondo me a letto riesce a farti i pompini con il culo, ma se poi ti conosce di persona è il giudizio diventa "è una ragazza di talento" oppure "è molto carina" vuol dire che ti ha preso le misure e non gli interessi.
Adesso basta con i discorsi seri, Alberto, ricomincio a prenderti per il culo che mi diverto molto di più.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Mi ha fatta sentire più importante di lei. Dentro di me dico: se ha fatto questo a lei per me allora vuol dire che non riusciva a farne a meno. Se appena mi ha conosciuta ha subito rinnegato lei figuriamoci cosa avrebbe fatto per me se non avessimo litigato e la,storia fosse iniziata...mi ha fatta sentire speciale.


rinnegata?
ma quando e come?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, con Santa pazienza. La differenza tra teoria e pratica. Le persone mature anche se hanno l'inferno dentro, se lo tengono, lo razionalizzano e hanno come output verso l'esterno un comportamento consono all'ambiente esterno e non all'inferno interiore.
> Viceversa, i soggetti da TSO come te, interpretano i comportamenti in modo funzionale allo scenario che hanno in testa e non a parametri di normalità.
> Ci sono persone per cui farsi 50 km è la cosa più normale del mondo, e non vengono giustificati automaticamente da un interesse di tipo sessuale. Nella mia cerchia di amici fatti 300 km ogni Santa Domenica per andare in barca a vela e qualcosa di piuttosto normale.
> Tu ci vedi una prova, io una circostanza. Nemmeno un indizio.
> ...


Allora tu sostieni in modo del slegato da elementi oggettivi che ti ho dato che la sua attrazione sia tutta nella mia testa ma che, anzi, probabilmente faceva di tutto per togliermi "dal cazzo" per usare parole tue.
50 km fatti per avere aria dalla fidanzata, venire da una che non si scoperebbe mai che tanto un'ora di macchina di domenica non sono una prova e che sono stata la sua non-scelta di comodo. Allora innanzitutto quell'incontro è stato voluto e richiesto molte volte da lui prima che io accettaasi, il giorno e orario sono stati scelti da me per mia comodità e lui ci si è adattato nonostante fosse comunque impegnato con lei ed è stato concordato non all'ultimo minuto ma diversi giorni prima ovvero lui voleva, e questo è un dato oggettivo, venire proprio da me. Ammettiamo ora che volesse venire da me per puri motivi lavorativi e mettermi nel suo vivaio per futura mia riconoscenza che non si sa mai potevo tornargli utile. Bene, possibile. Anzi ti dico che lui in effetti ha la sua cerchia di fedelissimi dove lui elargisce favori in cambio di riconoscenza e di gente che lo sostiene. Perfetto. Ma in virtu del fatto che i posti che lui offre sono ambiti e c e la fila per occuparne uno accanto a lui perché doveva prendersi lui la briga di andare da una qualsiasi che nemmeno conosceva ignorando tutti quelli che già smaniavano per lui? Perché non ha fatto lo stesso con altri/e ricercatrici nel mio stesso ambiente ma solo con me? 
Arrivi anche al paradosso di negare l evidenza assumendo che lui pur avendo detto che gli piacevo ad altri lo abbia fatto proprio perché non piacendogli dicendo "carina" e nulla di più mi avrebbe tolta "dal cazzo" sempre per parafrasarti e dimostrare che con me non c era chimica. Ma mi trovi un uomo NORMALE e non cervellotico che fi sua spontanea volontà va a parlare ai suoi amici di sua spontanea volontà di una che non gli piace dicendo però che gli piace?
Inoltre e qui continui a commettere lo stesso selettivo errore di omissione per salvaguardare la tua visione parziale e distorta della situazione, hai di nuovo tralasciato elementi oggettivi.
Uno che ti invita a cena, ti dice che sei bella prendendoti la mano, ti parla sotto forma di battuta di vostri futuri "dopocena" e futuri spazi "a rilassarci insieme" e sempre per "levarti dal cazzo" sia chiaro a tua specifica richiesta omette e poi cambia discorso quando gli chiedi se sia fidanzato, credi davvero che non sapesse che così facendo forse mi avrebbe fatta attaccare, illudere pensala come vuoi, e non "levarmi dal cazzo" come invece secondo te non vedeva l'ora di fare?
Tu fammi capire con le tue amanti fai così quando vuoi allontanarle? O ancora peggio quando una , se esiste, ci.prova con te per farle capire che proprio non è aria la inviti a cena e le offri un posto accanto a te proprio perché sai che vedendotela tutti i giorni davanti non cadrai in tentazione?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Arcistufo dici che lui non ha fatto nulla ed è tutto frutto della mia mente e poi quoti chi associa il vomportamento di lui come qualcosa di molto scorretto per la legittima fidanzata ( tradisce la di lei fiducia). Fai pace con te stesso tesoro perché è evidente che la tua carica aggressiva e denigratoria nei miei confronti ( sei pure riuscito a azzardare una diagnosi psichiatrica molto grave a distanza su di me basandoti su non si sa bene quale preparazione professionale ma lasciamo perdere) sia dovuta non tanto  a quanto io scrivo ma al fatto che il fastidio che ti evoca è legato al tuo vissuto e non al mio. Il mio giochetto come lo chiami tu di dirti "da che pulpito" altro non è che una considerazione oggettiva rispetto a quanto esprimi TU non io. È evidente che tutti noi nelle cose sentimentali portiamo la nostra interpretazione,  esistono dei fatti in sé e non una realtà uguale per tutti, che si forma dall'unione delle nostre convinzioni, vissuto e desideri. Nel tuo caso specifico salta all'occhio la bonaria se cosi vogliamo chiamarla interpretazione di lui e del suo comportamento che reputi assolutamente innocente ( chi vuoi.assolvere lui o te stesso come hai già fatto.nelle tue cose altre mille volte?)  Nel mio caso poi nessuno poi c'è il fatto che sono l unica ad avere esperienza diretta di ciò che racconto e quindi ho sicuramente più elementi oggettivi di chiunque altro qui per fare deduzioni e induzioni. E poi la cosa più sbagliata che fai è quella di attaccarti a singoli pezzi di frasi perdendo di vista il discorso generale sempre per il fatto che prendi in considerazione solo gli.elementi che servono a TE per raccontare e raccontarti la,realtà che ti è più utile e congeniale. Lui non mi ha SOLO messaggiata, mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, si è fatto oltre 50 km nel we mollando lei a casa con una scusa per venire da me (perché gli avevo detto che la domenica era il giorno per me più comodo), ha iniziato a farmi proposte lavorative convenienti per ME e NON per lui, ha detto REALMENTE  ( non è mia invenzione o deduzione) ad altri che poi me lo hanno riferito che lui aveva detto loro che gli piacevo (lo ha detto lui non inventato io, capito?), si è beccato i miei insulti restando a messaggiarsi con me invece di allontanarsi o dirmi che questo non gli andava bene....e potrei continuare na davvero non voglio convincerti di nulla...tanto per te è assolutamente funzionale mantenere la tua visione delle cose...


Ciao Pauline, 
la prova dei 50 km ... daiiii è ridicola. 
Il mio si fa 600 km ogni volta che gli dico che è possibile vederci e comunque non metterei la mano sul fuoco riguardo i suoi sentimenti.
Da quello che racconti io non vedo in lui un uomo innamorato di te. D’accordo, neanche della sua fidanzata, ma questo non ti da il diritto di insultare lei. Lei non ha colpe, lui si. E tu anche.
Fermati a riflettere prima che questa storia ti faccia soffrire.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Allora tu sostieni in modo del slegato da elementi oggettivi che ti ho dato che la sua attrazione sia tutta nella mia testa ma che, anzi, probabilmente faceva di tutto per togliermi "dal cazzo" per usare parole tue.
> 50 km fatti per avere aria dalla fidanzata, venire da una che non si scoperebbe mai che tanto un'ora di macchina di domenica non sono una prova e che sono stata la sua non-scelta di comodo. Allora innanzitutto quell'incontro è stato voluto e richiesto molte volte da lui prima che io accettaasi, il giorno e orario sono stati scelti da me per mia comodità e lui ci si è adattato nonostante fosse comunque impegnato con lei ed è stato concordato non all'ultimo minuto ma diversi giorni prima ovvero lui voleva, e questo è un dato oggettivo, venire proprio da me. Ammettiamo ora che volesse venire da me per puri motivi lavorativi e mettermi nel suo vivaio per futura mia riconoscenza che non si sa mai potevo tornargli utile. Bene, possibile. Anzi ti dico che lui in effetti ha la sua cerchia di fedelissimi dove lui elargisce favori in cambio di riconoscenza e di gente che lo sostiene. Perfetto. Ma in virtu del fatto che i posti che lui offre sono ambiti e c e la fila per occuparne uno accanto a lui perché doveva prendersi lui la briga di andare da una qualsiasi che nemmeno conosceva ignorando tutti quelli che già smaniavano per lui? Perché non ha fatto lo stesso con altri/e ricercatrici nel mio stesso ambiente ma solo con me?
> Arrivi anche al paradosso di negare l evidenza assumendo che lui pur avendo detto che gli piacevo ad altri lo abbia fatto proprio perché non piacendogli dicendo "carina" e nulla di più mi avrebbe tolta "dal cazzo" sempre per parafrasarti e dimostrare che con me non c era chimica. Ma mi trovi un uomo NORMALE e non cervellotico che fi sua spontanea volontà va a parlare ai suoi amici di sua spontanea volontà di una che non gli piace dicendo però che gli piace?
> Inoltre e qui continui a commettere lo stesso selettivo errore di omissione per salvaguardare la tua visione parziale e distorta della situazione, hai di nuovo tralasciato elementi oggettivi.
> ...


Allora non hai capito, Sei davvero di teak. C'è stata una parabola ascendente, in cui lui era curioso e voleva conoscerti. Poi magari avrà pure fatto il piacione Ma visto il tipo E come lo hai descritto, ci sta tutto.
Poi ha deciso che non gli interessi (strano), PRIMA che ci fosse un coinvolgimento di qualche tipo, e ha cercato di uscirne in maniera elegante.
In altri termini, non è mai successo nulla se non nella tua testa.
Dopodiché, in virtù del fatto che grazie a Dio l'inquisizione ormai non è più un problema nostro, quella che si è mossa malissimo, fuori contesto e soprattutto facendo leva su pippe mentali che erano solo sue, Mi dispiace ma sei tu.
Io la vedo così, Alberto, non te la prendere :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Allora tu sostieni in modo del slegato da elementi oggettivi che ti ho dato che la sua attrazione sia tutta nella mia testa ma che, anzi, probabilmente faceva di tutto per togliermi "dal cazzo" per usare parole tue.
> 50 km fatti per avere aria dalla fidanzata, venire da una che non si scoperebbe mai che tanto un'ora di macchina di domenica non sono una prova e che sono stata la sua non-scelta di comodo. Allora innanzitutto quell'incontro è stato voluto e richiesto molte volte da lui prima che io accettaasi, il giorno e orario sono stati scelti da me per mia comodità e lui ci si è adattato nonostante fosse comunque impegnato con lei ed è stato concordato non all'ultimo minuto ma diversi giorni prima ovvero lui voleva, e questo è un dato oggettivo, venire proprio da me. Ammettiamo ora che volesse venire da me per puri motivi lavorativi e mettermi nel suo vivaio per futura mia riconoscenza che non si sa mai potevo tornargli utile. Bene, possibile. Anzi ti dico che lui in effetti ha la sua cerchia di fedelissimi dove lui elargisce favori in cambio di riconoscenza e di gente che lo sostiene. Perfetto. Ma in virtu del fatto che i posti che lui offre sono ambiti e c e la fila per occuparne uno accanto a lui perché doveva prendersi lui la briga di andare da una qualsiasi che nemmeno conosceva ignorando tutti quelli che già smaniavano per lui? Perché non ha fatto lo stesso con altri/e ricercatrici nel mio stesso ambiente ma solo con me?
> Arrivi anche al paradosso di negare l evidenza assumendo che lui pur avendo detto che gli piacevo ad altri lo abbia fatto proprio perché non piacendogli dicendo "carina" e nulla di più mi avrebbe tolta "dal cazzo" sempre per parafrasarti e dimostrare che con me non c era chimica. Ma mi trovi un uomo NORMALE e non cervellotico che fi sua spontanea volontà va a parlare ai suoi amici di sua spontanea volontà di una che non gli piace dicendo però che gli piace?
> Inoltre e qui continui a commettere lo stesso selettivo errore di omissione per salvaguardare la tua visione parziale e distorta della situazione, hai di nuovo tralasciato elementi oggettivi.
> ...


Ho un compagno delle medie che mi scrive quasi ogni giorno. Messaggi ambigui, a volte divertenti. Mi ha chiesto più volte di vederci per un caffè. Non c’e Stata occasione. Ci siamo visti a una cena, qualche sguardo di intesa qualche sorriso. Mi ha portato a casa e ci sono stati due baci sulla guancia. Che faccio scrivo alla moglie? 
Ma ti rendi conto che ti sei fatta un film su basi da quindicenne? 
Almeno Glen Close ci aveva scopato una donna intera! E che cazzo
Sei pericolosa e ha bisogno di aiuto 
Sperando sempre che sia uno scherzo


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Leggendo le 15 pagine di questo post mi è risultato chiarissimo il perché nel Medioevo hanno passato alcuni secoli a discutere del sesso degli angeli.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo, neanche della sua fidanzata.


E questo da cosa lo evinci?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Leggendo le 15 pagine di questo post mi è risultato chiarissimo il perché nel Medioevo hanno passato alcuni secoli a discutere del sesso degli angeli.


Nel Medioevo c'era un rapporto col sesso molto più libero di quanto non si pensi. Ti lascio il piacere della ricerchina su google: sacrum commercium sancti Francisci et Madonna paupertate 
Comunque c'è anche da dire che nel Medioevo la scema del villaggio era scema del villaggio. Solo noi abbiamo l'ambizione di scaccolare tutti.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

L'ho letto, era semplicemente per dire che abbiamo parlato per 15 pagine di un qualcosa che non esiste o di un qualcosa che è completamente inutile

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L'ho letto, era semplicemente per dire che abbiamo parlato per 15 pagine di un qualcosa che non esiste o di un qualcosa che è completamente inutile
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Siamo su un forum, la tizia è probabilmente un fake, o quantomeno una soggettona inquietante. Grazie di esserti preoccupato, Ma chiunque si mette a chiacchierare qui sa perfettamente che è un esercizio di retorica senza scopo alcuno. Tanto ribadisco, anche qualora non fosse un fake sente soltanto le campane che le danno ragione. Come ogni matta che si rispetti, è convinta di essere sanissima.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum, la tizia è probabilmente un fake, o quantomeno una soggettona inquietante. Grazie di esserti preoccupato, Ma chiunque si mette a chiacchierare qui sa perfettamente che è un esercizio di retorica senza scopo alcuno. Tanto ribadisco, anche qualora non fosse un fake sente soltanto le campane che le danno ragione. Come ogni matta che si rispetti, è convinta di essere sanissima.


Credo in realtà che sia come l’hai descritta all’inizio ..e cioè ha un’eta’ “emotiva”’pari a una quindicenne. E ci sta se le sue esperienze non l’hanno fatta evolvere . 
Lei vede solo uno che le piace moltissimo e che lei sta idealizzando. Non ci poteva credere che lui la volesse ... poi quando si è volatilizzato dopo un primo momento di broccolaggine...lei è sbroccata ..e nella sua testa , sbroccando ha rovinato tutto...
Da la colpa a lui ma si colpevolizza per aver gestito male la cosa è aver interrotto le sue attenzioni.
Non rientra in schemi maturi, ne’ tantomeno usuali...ma è uno schema anche questo ... nella sua follia segue comunque una logica


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum, la tizia è probabilmente un fake, o quantomeno una soggettona inquietante. Grazie di esserti preoccupato, Ma chiunque si mette a chiacchierare qui sa perfettamente che è un esercizio di retorica senza scopo alcuno. Tanto ribadisco, anche qualora non fosse un fake sente soltanto le campane che le danno ragione. Come ogni matta che si rispetti, è convinta di essere sanissima.


Arci...era una battuta...

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Arci...era una battuta...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi sono moralmente obbligato a ridere. Giusto.


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho un compagno delle medie che mi scrive quasi ogni giorno. Messaggi ambigui, a volte divertenti. Mi ha chiesto più volte di vederci per un caffè. *Non c’e Stata occasione.* Ci siamo visti a una cena, qualche sguardo di intesa qualche sorriso. Mi ha portato a casa e ci sono stati due baci sulla guancia. Che faccio scrivo alla moglie?
> Ma ti rendi conto che ti sei fatta un film su basi da quindicenne?
> Almeno Glen Close ci aveva scopato una donna intera! E che cazzo
> Sei pericolosa e ha bisogno di aiuto
> Sperando sempre che sia uno scherzo



Palla. 

Le occasioni si creano quando c’è interesse nel farlo.
Evidentemente da parte di uno o di entrambi va bene così.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E questo da cosa lo evinci?


Sentire una che ti insulta la fidanzata e non dire niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sentire una che ti insulta la fidanzata e non dire niente.


Ma cosa volevi che dicesse? Una del tuo stesso ambiente di lavoro che ti minaccia scandali? La strategia più intelligente è farla passare per pazza, tanto più che lei si presta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Ricapitoliamo: [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] è una bella 37enne ancora single. Sembra il tipo di donna single che è tale perché vuole troppo.
Pensava finalmente di averlo trovato quel "troppo" ma gli ha fatto subito cucú.
Adesso è fuori di zucca perché ha capito che uno così non l'avrà, che ha solo perso tempo sognando le nozze di Sissi con Franz e che rimarrà zitella nel retrobottega dell'Accademia a vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo: [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] è una bella 37enne ancora single. Sembra il tipo di donna single che è tale perché vuole troppo.
> Pensava finalmente di averlo trovato quel "troppo" ma gli ha fatto subito cucú.
> Adesso è fuori di zucca perché ha capito che uno così non l'avrà, che ha solo perso tempo sognando le nozze di Sissi con Franz e che rimarrà zitella nel retrobottega dell'Accademia a vita.


Mi hai ricordato una delle mie preferite.
https://bagniproeliator.it/la-resa-dei-conti/


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E questo da cosa lo evinci?


Ahahahah sai che faresti ridere se non fossi disgustoso? Si perché sei.il classico uomo irrisolto, staccato anni luce dalla propria anima e sentimenti, un povero sfigato che non ama la moglie che non ha il coraggio di lasciare perché troppo comoda la vita che gli.offre e perché da solo non sa stare e vai a fare la morale agli altri dando loro dei pazzi quando.invece nei rapporti interpersonali prevalgano sentimenti e azioni mosse da questi. Ti sembra impensabile che un uomo possa farsi degli scrupoli nel tradire per correttezza e senso di responsabilità una fidanzata che non ama fino in fondo con.un'altra che magari non ama anzi sicuramente, ed ecco che si è tirato indietro quando il gioco non valeva la candela, proprio perché mosso dai propri sentimenti e non dal puro soddisfacimento fisico. Ti sembra strana la fedeltà, vero? Sai perché? Perché sei slagato dalla tua parte emotiva a tal punto che se dovessi guardarla in faccia non reggeresti e cadresti in depressione. Come potresti reggere di scoparti tua moglie, guardarla negli.occhi e dirle che la ami quando, restandole fedele, non riusciresti a,reggere una settimana la vita in casa con lei? Come dirle che senza scoparti le altre lei non ti basta? Come dire a te stesso che la vita che ti sei faticosamente costruito in anni e anni di sacrifici, promesse con lei è tutto un bluff? Una finzione? Qualcosa ad uso e consumo di parenti e amici e che la vostra apparente serenità in realtà non esiste? Come dirle che non la riconosci più, la vostra vita non ti piace e non ti basta così com'è, che ti senti forse trascurato e che sei un depravato sempre a caccia di vagine di altre donne? Come dirle che non riesci a elaborare un rappirto di complicità talmente forte con lei da non dare spazio ad altre e vivere nella continua menzogna di qualcosa che si in questo caso è solo nella,sua testa di illusa? Ma tu credi davvero che lei non sappia che la tradisci? A livello inconscio tutte le donne tradite lo.sanno. anche lei solo che preferisce non vedere, preferisce la vostra scopatina domenicale e il resto del tempo pure lei non pensare a voi due ma buttarsi sulla famiglia che non doverti GUARDARE in faccia davvero e scoprire che vi siete sllontanati ma la posta in gioco è troppo.alta per buttare tutto all'aria. Tu pensi che la tua vita doppia da traditore sia la normalità,frequenti un forum dove tutti sono traditi o traditori, hai amici probabilmente che o fanno come te o li cedi in.matrimoni infelici. Ebbene ancora una volta ti dico che tu hai.una visione molto parziale e scissa esattamebte come la tua vita patologica che non rispecchia la normalità. Normale e sano è vivere l'amore per quello che è quando c'è e quando non c'è più prenderne atto e non domarsi in relazioni insodfisfacenti che si cerca di riempire attraverso la perversione della menzogna e dello scoparsi chiunque ti capiti a tiro. Nella tua visione e in quella di molti altri qui io appaio matta. E lui appare o un IGNARO povero sprovveduto che con le sue NORMALI e INNOCUE azioni non sapeva in che guaio si stava cacciando. Ma questa visione come il tuo traballante e infelice matrimonio non regge se non con mille artifizi mentali per tenerlo in piedi. Ti ricordo che lui, a differenza mia povera matta, è uomo di mobdo, circondato da 'fan' uno abituato a piacere senza sforzi, che sa bene il potere che può avere su donne soprattutto non affermate qusnto lui e che da lui potrebbero trarre vantaggio.anche economico. Come ha fatto una scemetta come me a creargli sto casino? Come nai non aveva gli strumenti psicologici per fronteggiare questa situazione? Perché l allintanamento che tanto sta funzionando adesso non lo ha,attuato quando ha capito che ero ingestibile e stavo per esplodere con i miei "strinzo adesso ti faccio vedere io, non ti preoccupare!'? Deve essere proprio.un povero coglione per farsi raggirare cosi da una pazza..


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ahahahah sai che faresti ridere se non fossi disgustoso? Si perché sei.il classico uomo irrisolto, staccato anni luce dalla propria anima e sentimenti, un povero sfigato che non ama la moglie che non ha il coraggio di lasciare perché troppo comoda la vita che gli.offre e perché da solo non sa stare e vai a fare la morale agli altri dando loro dei pazzi quando.invece nei rapporti interpersonali prevalgano sentimenti e azioni mosse da questi. Ti sembra impensabile che un uomo possa farsi degli scrupoli nel tradire per correttezza e senso di responsabilità una fidanzata che non ama fino in fondo con.un'altra che magari non ama anzi sicuramente, ed ecco che si è tirato indietro quando il gioco non valeva la candela, proprio perché mosso dai propri sentimenti e non dal puro soddisfacimento fisico. Ti sembra strana la fedeltà, vero? Sai perché? Perché sei slagato dalla tua parte emotiva a tal punto che se dovessi guardarla in faccia non reggeresti e cadresti in depressione. Come potresti reggere di scoparti tua moglie, guardarla negli.occhi e dirle che la ami quando, restandole fedele, non riusciresti a,reggere una settimana la vita in casa con lei? Come dirle che senza scoparti le altre lei non ti basta? Come dire a te stesso che la vita che ti sei faticosamente costruito in anni e anni di sacrifici, promesse con lei è tutto un bluff? Una finzione? Qualcosa ad uso e consumo di parenti e amici e che la vostra apparente serenità in realtà non esiste? Come dirle che non la riconosci più, la vostra vita non ti piace e non ti basta così com'è, che ti senti forse trascurato e che sei un depravato sempre a caccia di vagine di altre donne? Come dirle che non riesci a elaborare un rappirto di complicità talmente forte con lei da non dare spazio ad altre e vivere nella continua menzogna di qualcosa che si in questo caso è solo nella,sua testa di illusa? Ma tu credi davvero che lei non sappia che la tradisci? A livello inconscio tutte le donne tradite lo.sanno. anche lei solo che preferisce non vedere, preferisce la vostra scopatina domenicale e il resto del tempo pure lei non pensare a voi due ma buttarsi sulla famiglia che non doverti GUARDARE in faccia davvero e scoprire che vi siete sllontanati ma la posta in gioco è troppo.alta per buttare tutto all'aria. Tu pensi che la tua vita doppia da traditore sia la normalità,frequenti un forum dove tutti sono traditi o traditori, hai amici probabilmente che o fanno come te o li cedi in.matrimoni infelici. Ebbene ancora una volta ti dico che tu hai.una visione molto parziale e scissa esattamebte come la tua vita patologica che non rispecchia la normalità. Normale e sano è vivere l'amore per quello che è quando c'è e quando non c'è più prenderne atto e non domarsi in relazioni insodfisfacenti che si cerca di riempire attraverso la perversione della menzogna e dello scoparsi chiunque ti capiti a tiro. Nella tua visione e in quella di molti altri qui io appaio matta. E lui appare o un IGNARO povero sprovveduto che con le sue NORMALI e INNOCUE azioni non sapeva in che guaio si stava cacciando. Ma questa visione come il tuo traballante e infelice matrimonio non regge se non con mille artifizi mentali per tenerlo in piedi. Ti ricordo che lui, a differenza mia povera matta, è uomo di mobdo, circondato da 'fan' uno abituato a piacere senza sforzi, che sa bene il potere che può avere su donne soprattutto non affermate qusnto lui e che da lui potrebbero trarre vantaggio.anche economico. Come ha fatto una scemetta come me a creargli sto casino? Come nai non aveva gli strumenti psicologici per fronteggiare questa situazione? Perché l allintanamento che tanto sta funzionando adesso non lo ha,attuato quando ha capito che ero ingestibile e stavo per esplodere con i miei "strinzo adesso ti faccio vedere io, non ti preoccupare!'? Deve essere proprio.un povero coglione per farsi raggirare cosi da una pazza..


Ok. É Alberto.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo in realtà che sia come l’hai descritta all’inizio ..e cioè ha un’eta’ “emotiva”’pari a una quindicenne. E ci sta se le sue esperienze non l’hanno fatta evolvere .
> Lei vede solo uno che le piace moltissimo e che lei sta idealizzando. Non ci poteva credere che lui la volesse ... poi quando si è volatilizzato dopo un primo momento di broccolaggine...lei è sbroccata ..e nella sua testa , sbroccando ha rovinato tutto...
> Da la colpa a lui ma si colpevolizza per aver gestito male la cosa è aver interrotto le sue attenzioni.
> Non rientra in schemi maturi, ne’ tantomeno usuali...ma è uno schema anche questo ... nella sua follia segue comunque una logica


In parte ti do ragione. Soprattutto non immaginavo che tra tante intorno desse attenzioni proprio s me che neanche lo acclamavo. Eh si vedere che è tornato dalla fidanzata, che lei ha vinto su di me dopo che l avevo giudicata insignificante pure davanti a lui insultandola e lui zitto quindi credevo acconsentisse, mi ha fatto molto soffrire e arrabbiare e uscire di testa!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. É Alberto.


..

[video=youtube;bfopwU8tzHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfopwU8tzHM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ahahahah sai che faresti ridere se non fossi disgustoso? Si perché sei.il classico uomo irrisolto, staccato anni luce dalla propria anima e sentimenti, un povero sfigato che non ama la moglie che non ha il coraggio di lasciare perché troppo comoda la vita che gli.offre e perché da solo non sa stare e vai a fare la morale agli altri dando loro dei pazzi quando.invece nei rapporti interpersonali prevalgano sentimenti e azioni mosse da questi. Ti sembra impensabile che un uomo possa farsi degli scrupoli nel tradire per correttezza e senso di responsabilità una fidanzata che non ama fino in fondo con.un'altra che magari non ama anzi sicuramente, ed ecco che si è tirato indietro quando il gioco non valeva la candela, proprio perché mosso dai propri sentimenti e non dal puro soddisfacimento fisico. Ti sembra strana la fedeltà, vero? Sai perché? Perché sei slagato dalla tua parte emotiva a tal punto che se dovessi guardarla in faccia non reggeresti e cadresti in depressione. Come potresti reggere di scoparti tua moglie, guardarla negli.occhi e dirle che la ami quando, restandole fedele, non riusciresti a,reggere una settimana la vita in casa con lei? Come dirle che senza scoparti le altre lei non ti basta? Come dire a te stesso che la vita che ti sei faticosamente costruito in anni e anni di sacrifici, promesse con lei è tutto un bluff? Una finzione? Qualcosa ad uso e consumo di parenti e amici e che la vostra apparente serenità in realtà non esiste? Come dirle che non la riconosci più, la vostra vita non ti piace e non ti basta così com'è, che ti senti forse trascurato e che sei un depravato sempre a caccia di vagine di altre donne? Come dirle che non riesci a elaborare un rappirto di complicità talmente forte con lei da non dare spazio ad altre e vivere nella continua menzogna di qualcosa che si in questo caso è solo nella,sua testa di illusa? Ma tu credi davvero che lei non sappia che la tradisci? A livello inconscio tutte le donne tradite lo.sanno. anche lei solo che preferisce non vedere, preferisce la vostra scopatina domenicale e il resto del tempo pure lei non pensare a voi due ma buttarsi sulla famiglia che non doverti GUARDARE in faccia davvero e scoprire che vi siete sllontanati ma la posta in gioco è troppo.alta per buttare tutto all'aria. Tu pensi che la tua vita doppia da traditore sia la normalità,frequenti un forum dove tutti sono traditi o traditori, hai amici probabilmente che o fanno come te o li cedi in.matrimoni infelici. Ebbene ancora una volta ti dico che tu hai.una visione molto parziale e scissa esattamebte come la tua vita patologica che non rispecchia la normalità. Normale e sano è vivere l'amore per quello che è quando c'è e quando non c'è più prenderne atto e non domarsi in relazioni insodfisfacenti che si cerca di riempire attraverso la perversione della menzogna e dello scoparsi chiunque ti capiti a tiro. Nella tua visione e in quella di molti altri qui io appaio matta. E lui appare o un IGNARO povero sprovveduto che con le sue NORMALI e INNOCUE azioni non sapeva in che guaio si stava cacciando. Ma questa visione come il tuo traballante e infelice matrimonio non regge se non con mille artifizi mentali per tenerlo in piedi. Ti ricordo che lui, a differenza mia povera matta, è uomo di mobdo, circondato da 'fan' uno abituato a piacere senza sforzi, che sa bene il potere che può avere su donne soprattutto non affermate qusnto lui e che da lui potrebbero trarre vantaggio.anche economico. Come ha fatto una scemetta come me a creargli sto casino? Come nai non aveva gli strumenti psicologici per fronteggiare questa situazione? Perché l allintanamento che tanto sta funzionando adesso non lo ha,attuato quando ha capito che ero ingestibile e stavo per esplodere con i miei "strinzo adesso ti faccio vedere io, non ti preoccupare!'? Deve essere proprio.un povero coglione per farsi raggirare cosi da una pazza..


Scusa Pauline 
nei tuoi post ogni tanto scrivi che evidentemente lui non ti desiderava poi cosi tanto
che arrivato al dunque si e' secondo te tirato indietro.

Bene, prendine atto e fattene una ragione.

Magari ti ha trovato interessante all'inizio, poi per una serie di motivi ha cambiato idea.
Bon, questo e'...cercare di ricontattarlo ora a cosa ti serve?
Non rischi di scendere nel patetico?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> 
> [video=youtube;bfopwU8tzHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfopwU8tzHM[/video]


ti vedi piuttosto evasivo su questa discussione.

per quanto il video e' azzecatissimo


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che libri scrive di preciso lui?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti vedi piuttosto evasivo su questa discussione.
> 
> per quanto il video e' azzecatissimo


Avevo fatto una domanda all'inizio per capire meglio, ma non mi risponde :carneval:


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio molto. Davvero. È un punto di vista su cui riflettero e che voglio approfondire. Da uomo ti chiedo sinceramente: non credi che per una,relazione sessuale sia sufficiente che lei ti piaccia fisicamente? Cioè se lui che aveva messo in atto degli atti pratici per tradire la,sua fidanzata e quindi mi desiderava fisicamente (dal.momento che non conosceva il mio carattere e che se non avesse voluto tradirla non ci veniva proprio da me) non credi che sia venuto meno il desiderio fisico per me e per questo si sua tirato indietro? Cioè se tu vuoi una,storia di sesso con una, cosa te ne importa che abbia o meno un carattere compatibile con il tuo?


Premesso che per la prima volta da quando sono qui, credo che nei discorsi altamente retorici di Arcistufo ci sia una fondo di verità.
Io credo che tu sia troppo rigida, il che puo' aiutare per la ricerca - cioè, per un certo tipo di ricerca, tipo su un oggetto fortemente delimitato all'origine, come lo scavo in archivio -, ma nella vita reale ti porta a non riuscire a cogliere l'insieme.
Innanzitutto, non è che il carattere sia slegato dal tuo culo. E' vero che alcuni psicanalisti dicono che la caratteristica del desiderio maschile sia quello di avere una visione della donna "a pezzi"...ma non è sempre vero ed è comunque una cosa metaforica.
E sfatiamo anche sto fatto che basta l'attrazione perché un uomo decida di scoparsi una donna.
A meno che tu non sia un morto di figa, e non mi sembra proprio questo il caso.
Quindi, non è che lui a un certo punto sia venuto meno il desiderio, o abbia improvvisamente capito il tuo carattere.
Semplicemente, in modo fluido, avrà un po' giocato con te, voleva conoscerti, voleva testare il suo potere seduttivo su una bella donna - che dici di essere - e poi boh, come ti ho detto probabilmente ha capito che una scopata random con te sarebbe stata fonte di disastri. E che non ne valeva la pena, considerando che magari ha intuito NON il tuo carattere, ma la tua tendenza paranoico-delirante.
E aveva ragione.
Dev'essersi immaginato cosa sarebbe successo se aveste scopato...
D'altra parte, che senso ha che tu ti ponga la questione ora?
Tu comunichi di voler una storia d'amore, l'altro fugge perché voleva solo giocare un po', e tu metti in dubbio il tuo valore perché non ha voluto farsi fare un pompino?

Se si vera, a me pare che tu voglia soprattutto ragionare sui tuoi difetti e che usi questo episodio per confermare - o smentire - le tue insicurezze.
Da qui, dal modo in cui scrivi, credo che possiamo solo confermare i tuoi timori.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. É Alberto.


Alberto non sa scrivere


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avevo fatto una domanda all'inizio per capire meglio, ma non mi risponde :carneval:


da quel che ho capito di tema umanistico 

 [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] l'accendiamo?


----------



## allo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sicura ? io  ho sentore del contrario.


Se leggi sotto al messaggio in cui mi quotavi c'è un indizio


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ahahahah sai che faresti ridere se non fossi disgustoso? Si perché sei.il classico uomo irrisolto, staccato anni luce dalla propria anima e sentimenti, un povero sfigato che non ama la moglie che non ha il coraggio di lasciare perché troppo comoda la vita che gli.offre e perché da solo non sa stare e vai a fare la morale agli altri dando loro dei pazzi quando.invece nei rapporti interpersonali prevalgano sentimenti e azioni mosse da questi. Ti sembra impensabile che un uomo possa farsi degli scrupoli nel tradire per correttezza e senso di responsabilità una fidanzata che non ama fino in fondo con.un'altra che magari non ama anzi sicuramente, ed ecco che si è tirato indietro quando il gioco non valeva la candela, proprio perché mosso dai propri sentimenti e non dal puro soddisfacimento fisico. Ti sembra strana la fedeltà, vero? Sai perché? Perché sei slagato dalla tua parte emotiva a tal punto che se dovessi guardarla in faccia non reggeresti e cadresti in depressione. Come potresti reggere di scoparti tua moglie, guardarla negli.occhi e dirle che la ami quando, restandole fedele, non riusciresti a,reggere una settimana la vita in casa con lei? Come dirle che senza scoparti le altre lei non ti basta? Come dire a te stesso che la vita che ti sei faticosamente costruito in anni e anni di sacrifici, promesse con lei è tutto un bluff? Una finzione? Qualcosa ad uso e consumo di parenti e amici e che la vostra apparente serenità in realtà non esiste? Come dirle che non la riconosci più, la vostra vita non ti piace e non ti basta così com'è, che ti senti forse trascurato e che sei un depravato sempre a caccia di vagine di altre donne? Come dirle che non riesci a elaborare un rappirto di complicità talmente forte con lei da non dare spazio ad altre e vivere nella continua menzogna di qualcosa che si in questo caso è solo nella,sua testa di illusa? Ma tu credi davvero che lei non sappia che la tradisci? A livello inconscio tutte le donne tradite lo.sanno. anche lei solo che preferisce non vedere, preferisce la vostra scopatina domenicale e il resto del tempo pure lei non pensare a voi due ma buttarsi sulla famiglia che non doverti GUARDARE in faccia davvero e scoprire che vi siete sllontanati ma la posta in gioco è troppo.alta per buttare tutto all'aria. Tu pensi che la tua vita doppia da traditore sia la normalità,frequenti un forum dove tutti sono traditi o traditori, hai amici probabilmente che o fanno come te o li cedi in.matrimoni infelici. Ebbene ancora una volta ti dico che tu hai.una visione molto parziale e scissa esattamebte come la tua vita patologica che non rispecchia la normalità. Normale e sano è vivere l'amore per quello che è quando c'è e quando non c'è più prenderne atto e non domarsi in relazioni insodfisfacenti che si cerca di riempire attraverso la perversione della menzogna e dello scoparsi chiunque ti capiti a tiro. Nella tua visione e in quella di molti altri qui io appaio matta. E lui appare o un IGNARO povero sprovveduto che con le sue NORMALI e INNOCUE azioni non sapeva in che guaio si stava cacciando. Ma questa visione come il tuo traballante e infelice matrimonio non regge se non con mille artifizi mentali per tenerlo in piedi. Ti ricordo che lui, a differenza mia povera matta, è uomo di mobdo, circondato da 'fan' uno abituato a piacere senza sforzi, che sa bene il potere che può avere su donne soprattutto non affermate qusnto lui e che da lui potrebbero trarre vantaggio.anche economico. Come ha fatto una scemetta come me a creargli sto casino? Come nai non aveva gli strumenti psicologici per fronteggiare questa situazione? Perché l allintanamento che tanto sta funzionando adesso non lo ha,attuato quando ha capito che ero ingestibile e stavo per esplodere con i miei "strinzo adesso ti faccio vedere io, non ti preoccupare!'? Deve essere proprio.un povero coglione per farsi raggirare cosi da una pazza..


Sono abbastanza certo che se ti atteggi anche con gli altri uomini reali in questa maniera li fai fuggire tutti prima ancora che possano provare qualsiasi interesse per te.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premesso che per la prima volta da quando sono qui, credo che nei discorsi altamente retorici di Arcistufo ci sia una fondo di verità.


 la verità è soggettiva. Anche due esseri appartenenti a specie diverse come noi possono trovare un comune punto d'incontro.
Ma il problema non è che lei sia (f)rigida. Ci sono persone rigide che funzionano benissimo. Lei è disfunzionale. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Scusa [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] che lavoro fanno i tuoi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bon, questo e'...cercare di ricontattarlo ora a cosa ti serve?
> Non rischi di scendere nel patetico?


Penso sia successo a tutti "rimanerci male" per una storia che non è nemmeno partita.
Ti rattrista, ci stai un po' giù, ma nulla di che.
Diverso è se la storia parte, ci si bacia, ci si abbraccia, ci si stringe, ci si guarda negli occhi: a quel punto, se si viene mollati, si sta male di bestia.
Ma per una storia mai cominciata hai una reazione del genere solo se sei contemporaneamente disperata e squilibrata.
Lei PRETENDE accanto a sè un uomo di successo. Lui ha fatto l'errore di considerarla. Adesso lei esige, costi quel che costi.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Anche mia figlia anni fa ha vissuto una storia simile in ambito scolastico ,se non ricordo male era al primo anno di  scuola materna .
Un suo “collega di corso” faceva il broccolone ed è finita a tirate di capelli e pollice verso...
Scherzi a parte .
Credo che esista anche la versione maschile della “profumiera”.
Personaggi a cui interessa testare il loro potere seduttivo ma che grazie a Dio evitano di andare oltre specie in ambiente lavorativo dove la mal gestione di queste relazioni potrebbe avvelenare l’ambiente e la qualità del posto di lavoro da qui fino all’eternità.
Dici di aver allontanato uomini ai quali interessavi e di essere attratta da uomini ai quali piace giocare l’inizio partita e poi lasciare il campo .
Non è che per caso ti incaponisci proprio perché ad un certo punto non ti vogliono?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. É Alberto.


Lupo Alberto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Palla.
> 
> Le occasioni si creano quando c’è interesse nel farlo.
> Evidentemente da parte di uno o di entrambi va bene così.


Si hai ragione mi sono espressa male 
Non abbiamo creato l’occasione per tanti motivi diversi nonostante un interesse da parte sua espresso


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che se ti atteggi anche con gli altri uomini reali in questa maniera li fai fuggire tutti prima ancora che possano provare qualsiasi interesse per te.


Quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia anni fa ha vissuto una storia simile in ambito scolastico ,se non ricordo male era al primo anno di  scuola materna .
> Un suo “collega di corso” faceva il broccolone ed è finita a tirate di capelli e pollice verso...


:rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar:


mistral ha detto:


> Credo che esista anche la versione maschile della “profumiera”.
> Personaggi a cui interessa testare il loro potere seduttivo ma che  grazie a Dio evitano di andare oltre specie in ambiente lavorativo dove  la mal gestione di queste relazioni potrebbe avvelenare l’ambiente e la  qualità del posto di lavoro da qui fino all’eternità.


Un mio caro amico era così. Bruttino ma simpaticissimo, intelligente, preparato e in carriera: impazzivano tutte per lui.
Lui era "fedelissimo" ma gli piaceva "conquistarle" per poi lasciarle con un pugno di mosche in mano.
Lo rimproveravo: gli dicevo che se voleva essere fedele non doveva nemmeno fare il cretino (si faceva anche le "strusciate" a ballare con queste tizie o le invitava a casa quando era solo).
E poi non lo trovavo corretto nemmeno nei confornti di queste sgallettate, che si illudevano.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Penso sia successo a tutti "rimanerci male" per una storia che non è nemmeno partita.
> Ti rattrista, ci stai un po' giù, ma nulla di che.
> Diverso è se la storia parte, ci si bacia, ci si abbraccia, ci si stringe, ci si guarda negli occhi: a quel punto, se si viene mollati, si sta male di bestia.
> Ma per una storia mai cominciata hai una reazione del genere solo se sei contemporaneamente disperata e squilibrata.
> Lei PRETENDE accanto a sè un uomo di successo. Lui ha fatto l'errore di considerarla. Adesso lei esige, costi quel che costi.


ma anche per una storia iniziata da poco e finita 
puoi starci male, al limite puoi chiedere chiarimenti a lui, ma insultare la fidanzata non ha senso.

Qui la storia, secondo me, non e' nemmeno iniziata.

Una conoscenza che non e' progredita.stop.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar:
> 
> Un mio caro amico era così. Bruttino ma simpaticissimo, intelligente, preparato e in carriera: impazzivano tutte per lui.
> Lui era "fedelissimo" ma gli piaceva "conquistarle" per poi lasciarle con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> ...


che problemi aveva ?


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia anni fa ha vissuto una storia simile in ambito scolastico ,se non ricordo male era al primo anno di  scuola materna .
> Un suo “collega di corso” faceva il broccolone ed è finita a tirate di capelli e pollice verso...
> Scherzi a parte .
> *Credo che esista anche la versione maschile della “profumiera”.
> ...


Mah.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che problemi aveva ?


Ma che ne so! So solo che quando ci frequentavamo io ero single e lui me le fregava via tutte! :rotfl:
E poi manco se le faceva. Eccheccazzo, se le attiri tutte tu poi te le fai.
Ho dovuto cambiare giro di amicizie, altrimenti venivo visto come la "spalla" della situazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una conoscenza che non e' progredita.stop.


Appunto... e lei parla di "recuperare la relazione".
E' matta.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da quel che ho capito di tema umanistico
> 
> [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] l'accendiamo?


Si


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che ne so! So solo che quando ci frequentavamo io ero single e lui me le fregava via tutte! :rotfl:
> E poi manco se le faceva. Eccheccazzo, se le attiri tutte tu poi te le fai.
> Ho dovuto cambiare giro di amicizie, altrimenti venivo visto come la "spalla" della situazione.


mi che era impotente 

scherzo, certo che sedurre senza mai concludere vuol dire che qualche problema sotto, sotto ci stava.

hai fatto bene a cambiar giro


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che ne so! So solo che quando ci frequentavamo io ero single e lui me le fregava via tutte! :rotfl:
> E poi manco se le faceva. Eccheccazzo, se le attiri tutte tu poi te le fai.
> Ho dovuto cambiare giro di amicizie, altrimenti venivo visto come la "spalla" della situazione.


Più unico che raro, però.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Il giustamente è opinabile.


Beh, al di là del merito della vicenda diciamo che l'atteggiamento non è certamente dei più amabili..


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] che lavoro fanno i tuoi?



 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ti senti davvero nella condizione di sanità mentale per poter analizzare qualcuno? Mi dai della frigiida matta e adesso vuoi conoscere il mio background familiare...e  i tuoi che lavoro fanno? 
Io sono una frigida a tuo dire perché pretendo rispetto e un rapporto basato sulla sincerità reciproca fin dall'inizio e non mi.scopo qualcuno appena mi fa un sorriso? Si ammetto che parlare con voi mi sta aprendo gli occhi sul fatto che ho avanzato troppe pretese su un tizio semisconosciuto senza una,reciprocità di intenti. Forse lui davvero pensava che dall'alto della,sua posizione poteva farsi solo una scopata senza impegno con me di cui mi sarei solo dovuta sentire lusingata o magari neanche quella voleva e pensava, vista la facilità di conquista, di fare il galante con me per aggiungermi alla schiera delle sue fan solo per puro narcisismo. Tutto può essere. Fatto sta e su questo punto nessuno può contraddirmi perché è una realtà oggettiva che questa situazione l'ha messa in piedi e portata avanti lui per mesi. Lui mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, lui mi faceva allusioni sessuali, promesse lavorative e ha dato il via ai messaggi personali su wapp. Poi ripeto è lui l'uomo di mondo e di successo che deve salvaguardare la propria immagine pubblica , non io. E se ha rischiato tutto questo per puro divertimento, per "gioco" con me, per una leggerezza da bambini dell'asilo con una sconosciuta di cui non poteva sapere le reazioni, beh peggio per lui. A sto giro gli è andata male. Ha trovato me che non sono condiscendente e intimorita dal potere per un cazzo, che faccio e dico quello che voglio senza troppi filtri e che, soprattutto, l'ho avvertito mille volte prima di scoppiare. Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata" forse che se continui lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo dovresti intuirlo...che forse quella che hai di fronte, pazza o meno, proprio la persona più accomodante del mondo non è e dal mondo.in cui ti parla e "pretende" già dopo solo un paio di mesi che la conosci con il tempo potrà solo peggiorare o no? E visto che lui per il lavoro che fa di intelligenza sociale e di interazioni con donne ne ha parecchie, forse e sottolineo forse, poteva evitare di mettersi ad illudere una persona del genere, no?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] che lavoro fanno i tuoi?


  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ti senti davvero nella condizione di sanità mentale per poter analizzare qualcuno? Mi dai della frigiida matta e adesso vuoi conoscere il mio background familiare...e  i tuoi che lavoro fanno? 
Io sono una frigida a tuo dire perché pretendo rispetto e un rapporto basato sulla sincerità reciproca fin dall'inizio e non mi.scopo qualcuno appena mi fa un sorriso? Si ammetto che parlare con voi mi sta aprendo gli occhi sul fatto che ho avanzato troppe pretese su un tizio semisconosciuto senza una,reciprocità di intenti. Forse lui davvero pensava che dall'alto della,sua posizione poteva farsi solo una scopata senza impegno con me di cui mi sarei solo dovuta sentire lusingata o magari neanche quella voleva e pensava, vista la facilità di conquista, di fare il galante con me per aggiungermi alla schiera delle sue fan solo per puro narcisismo. Tutto può essere. Fatto sta e su questo punto nessuno può contraddirmi perché è una realtà oggettiva che questa situazione l'ha messa in piedi e portata avanti lui per mesi. Lui mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, lui mi faceva allusioni sessuali, promesse lavorative e ha dato il via ai messaggi personali su wapp. Poi ripeto è lui l'uomo di mondo e di successo che deve salvaguardare la propria immagine pubblica , non io. E se ha rischiato tutto questo per puro divertimento, per "gioco" con me, per una leggerezza da bambini dell'asilo con una sconosciuta di cui non poteva sapere le reazioni, beh peggio per lui. A sto giro gli è andata male. Ha trovato me che non sono condiscendente e intimorita dal potere per un cazzo, che faccio e dico quello che voglio senza troppi filtri e che, soprattutto, l'ho avvertito mille volte prima di scoppiare. Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata" forse che se continui lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo dovresti intuirlo...che forse quella che hai di fronte, pazza o meno, proprio la persona più accomodante del mondo non è e dal mondo.in cui ti parla e "pretende" già dopo solo un paio di mesi che la conosci con il tempo potrà solo peggiorare o no? E visto che lui per il lavoro che fa di intelligenza sociale e di interazioni con donne ne ha parecchie, forse e sottolineo forse, poteva evitare di mettersi ad illudere una persona del genere, no?
Detto ciò ti ripeto.io avrò i miei problemi.di relazione anzi li.ho senza forse ma non sono una matta solo perché le vivo in maniera diversa da voi che ripeto siete qui a darvi corda l uno con l altro perché condividete tutti il problema del tradimento da cornuti o cornificatori e questa che qui semvra la normalità è in realtà, e per fortuna, solo uno spaccato ridotto seppur numeroso delle coppie in circolazione e non rappresentate la norma e la,felicità e il vero amore coniugale. Qui molti di voi,compreso te, non avete mai provato e chi tradisce ad oggi sicuramente non prova più e non vive il vero amore di coppia. Non vuoi lasciate tua moglie, una donna che non ami più davvero, e questo è un fatto. Se l'amassi non la traditesti. L'amore è talmente un sentimento completo e appagante che non da spazio affinché qualcuno dall'esterno alla coppia possa entrare a insudiciarlo. Tantomeno è amore quello di un uomo che mente/nasconde/toglie tempo ed esclusività/dona il proprio corpo nudo e il proprio piacere (ovvero tradisce chi in lui ripone fiducia e che non approverebbe mai tale comportamenti quindi lo fa sapendo di cagionare un danno ingiusto all'altro), a patto che i tuoi tradimenti siano vissuti realmente e non solo sognati. Io uno come te, e lo dico senza moralismi, non lo.vorrei neanche come amico. I traditori recidivi sono pessime persone. Se non si può fidare di te neanche la persona con cui hai maggiore confidenza al mondo e riesci a mentirle e addormentarti al suo fianco come nulla fosse, cosa mai saresti capace di fare dietro le spalle di un amico? Ti piacerebbe che tua figlia sposasse un uomo che la trattasse come tu tratti tua moglie? Ti piacerebbe che tua moglie donasse il suo corpo ad altri o ad un altro speciale facendosi abbracciare/baciare/ridendo con lui intimamente occhi negli occhi e poi venisse da te con la faccia come il culo a dirti che ti ama tanto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi che era impotente
> 
> scherzo, certo che sedurre senza mai concludere vuol dire che qualche problema sotto, sotto ci stava.
> 
> hai fatto bene a cambiar giro


Sai che mi fai venire il dubbio?
La fidanzata storica (bellissima), che ha fatto mille capriole per raggiungerlo e conviverci, poi l'ha tradito e mollato per un altro (molto ma molto ma molto ricco, in verità).
Poi si è messo con un'altra (carina, ma nulla a che vedere con la prima) e non è riuscito ad avere figli...

E poi sto pensando ad altri indizi: con la prima non faceva sesso perchè lei molto cattolica, poi ha cominciato e ci teneva a sottolineare (quando si vedevano) che si era sfogato...
Non ci avevo pensato, adesso sono anni che non lo sento più


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ti senti davvero nella condizione di sanità mentale per poter analizzare qualcuno? Mi dai della frigiida matta e adesso vuoi conoscere il mio background familiare...e  i tuoi che lavoro fanno?
> Io sono una frigida a tuo dire perché pretendo rispetto e un rapporto basato sulla sincerità reciproca fin dall'inizio e non mi.scopo qualcuno appena mi fa un sorriso? Si ammetto che parlare con voi mi sta aprendo gli occhi sul fatto che ho avanzato troppe pretese su un tizio semisconosciuto senza una,reciprocità di intenti. Forse lui davvero pensava che dall'alto della,sua posizione poteva farsi solo una scopata senza impegno con me di cui mi sarei solo dovuta sentire lusingata o magari neanche quella voleva e pensava, vista la facilità di conquista, di fare il galante con me per aggiungermi alla schiera delle sue fan solo per puro narcisismo. Tutto può essere. Fatto sta e su questo punto nessuno può contraddirmi perché è una realtà oggettiva che questa situazione l'ha messa in piedi e portata avanti lui per mesi. Lui mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, lui mi faceva allusioni sessuali, promesse lavorative e ha dato il via ai messaggi personali su wapp. Poi ripeto è lui l'uomo di mondo e di successo che deve salvaguardare la propria immagine pubblica , non io. E se ha rischiato tutto questo per puro divertimento, per "gioco" con me, per una leggerezza da bambini dell'asilo con una sconosciuta di cui non poteva sapere le reazioni, beh peggio per lui. A sto giro gli è andata male. Ha trovato me che non sono condiscendente e intimorita dal potere per un cazzo, che faccio e dico quello che voglio senza troppi filtri e che, soprattutto, l'ho avvertito mille volte prima di scoppiare. Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata" forse che se continui lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo dovresti intuirlo...che forse quella che hai di fronte, pazza o meno, proprio la persona più accomodante del mondo non è e dal mondo.in cui ti parla e "pretende" già dopo solo un paio di mesi che la conosci con il tempo potrà solo peggiorare o no? E visto che lui per il lavoro che fa di intelligenza sociale e di interazioni con donne ne ha parecchie, forse e sottolineo forse, poteva evitare di mettersi ad illudere una persona del genere, no?


Continua pure che sei uno spasso, Ripeto la domanda, Non rispondere se non vuoi basta che scrivi che non vuoi rispondere...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata"


Se magari è la nipote del rettore, la tollero...


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ti senti davvero nella condizione di sanità mentale per poter analizzare qualcuno? Mi dai della frigiida matta e adesso vuoi conoscere il mio background familiare...e  i tuoi che lavoro fanno?
> Io sono una frigida a tuo dire perché pretendo rispetto e un rapporto basato sulla sincerità reciproca fin dall'inizio e non mi.scopo qualcuno appena mi fa un sorriso? Si ammetto che parlare con voi mi sta aprendo gli occhi sul fatto che ho avanzato troppe pretese su un tizio semisconosciuto senza una,reciprocità di intenti. Forse lui davvero pensava che dall'alto della,sua posizione poteva farsi solo una scopata senza impegno con me di cui mi sarei solo dovuta sentire lusingata o magari neanche quella voleva e pensava, vista la facilità di conquista, di fare il galante con me per aggiungermi alla schiera delle sue fan solo per puro narcisismo. Tutto può essere. Fatto sta e su questo punto nessuno può contraddirmi perché è una realtà oggettiva che questa situazione l'ha messa in piedi e portata avanti lui per mesi. Lui mi ha chiesto mille volte di uscire prima che accettassi, lui mi faceva allusioni sessuali, promesse lavorative e ha dato il via ai messaggi personali su wapp. Poi ripeto è lui l'uomo di mondo e di successo che deve salvaguardare la propria immagine pubblica , non io. E se ha rischiato tutto questo per puro divertimento, per "gioco" con me, per una leggerezza da bambini dell'asilo con una sconosciuta di cui non poteva sapere le reazioni, beh peggio per lui. A sto giro gli è andata male. Ha trovato me che non sono condiscendente e intimorita dal potere per un cazzo, che faccio e dico quello che voglio senza troppi filtri e che, soprattutto, l'ho avvertito mille volte prima di scoppiare. Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata" forse che se continui lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo dovresti intuirlo...che forse quella che hai di fronte, pazza o meno, proprio la persona più accomodante del mondo non è e dal mondo.in cui ti parla e "pretende" già dopo solo un paio di mesi che la conosci con il tempo potrà solo peggiorare o no? E visto che lui per il lavoro che fa di intelligenza sociale e di interazioni con donne ne ha parecchie, forse e sottolineo forse, poteva evitare di mettersi ad illudere una persona del genere, no?


Una persona del genere
Ma ti rendi conto che stai parlando di te?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.


Per una volta ha assolutamente ragione. Piccolissimo particolare Ogni tanto incontri qualcuno con cui vuole andare oltre.


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona del genere
> Ma ti rendi conto che stai parlando di te?


Già solo da come scrivi e dal logorrio a me passa la voglia di leggere figurati....


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona del genere
> Ma ti rendi conto che stai parlando di te?


Ma dai, non hai capito che è tutto inventato? È un fake grosso come una casa.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.


Avevo uno zio scapolo esattamente così .
Amava avere una giostra di donne adoranti attorno.
Faceva lo splendido invaghito con tutte ,inviti a cena ,a ballare .Non passava  settimana in cui una donna con il cuore infranto che pensava fosse amore non chiamasse a casa con insistenza per cercarlo .
Su 20 che ne corteggiava e lusingava ,concludeva magari con una e per breve tempo.
Era un fusto molto bello (e mediamente facoltoso)ed ha passato la vita a comportarsi così .È almeno stato coerente con il non sposarsi anche se , se non fosse stato per noi (la famiglia del fratello) sarebbe stato solo come un cane  perché comunque incapace di gestirsi da solo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo: @_Pauline_ è una bella 37enne ancora single. Sembra il tipo di donna single che è tale perché vuole troppo.
> Pensava finalmente di averlo trovato quel "troppo" ma gli ha fatto subito cucú.
> Adesso è fuori di zucca perché ha capito che uno così non l'avrà, che ha solo perso tempo sognando le nozze di Sissi con Franz e che rimarrà zitella nel retrobottega dell'Accademia a vita.


vorrà anche troppo, ma questo non la discosterebbe poi tanto da qualsiasi altra donna.

quello che arriva da lei leggendola è una voragine senza fondo di solitudine e disperazione che crea un campo radioattivo attorno a lei che allontana anche i meglio intenzionati.

chi cerca da lei una storia di sesso, si allontana perchè capisce che se fai l'errore di portartela a letto, ti si accolla tipo ventosa.   perchè si fa dei castelli in testa che manco Schonnbrunn.

chi potrebbe cercare invece una storia ufficiale, o ha l'istinto del mantide maschio oppure capisce che lei non sta bene e scappa.


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta ha assolutamente ragione. Piccolissimo particolare *Ogni tanto incontri qualcuno con cui vuole andare oltr*e.



Questo sì.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrà anche troppo, ma questo non la discosterebbe poi tanto da qualsiasi altra donna.
> 
> quello che arriva da lei leggendola è una voragine senza fondo di solitudine e disperazione che crea un campo radioattivo attorno a lei che allontana anche i meglio intenzionati.
> 
> ...


In effetti ho notato anch'io una certa ricerca di aperture da parte del mantide maschio


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Avevo uno zio scapolo esattamente così .
> Amava avere una giostra di donne adoranti attorno.
> Faceva lo splendido invaghito con tutte ,inviti a cena ,a ballare .Non passava  settimana in cui una donna con il cuore infranto che pensava fosse amore non chiamasse a casa con insistenza per cercarlo .
> *Su 20 che ne corteggiava e lusingava ,concludeva magari con una e per breve tempo.
> *Era un fusto molto bello (e mediamente facoltoso)ed ha passato la vita a comportarsi così .È almeno stato coerente con il non sposarsi anche se , se non fosse stato per noi (la famiglia del fratello) sarebbe stato solo come un cane  perché comunque incapace di gestirsi da solo.


Selezionava.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Selezionava.


No, se avesse selezionato non sarebbero durate per breve tempo. Non gli si alzava il cazzo.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continua pure che sei uno spasso, Ripeto la domanda, Non rispondere se non vuoi basta che scrivi che non vuoi rispondere...


Non.hai letto la seconda parte del mio commento che ho.modificato.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In effetti ho notato anch'io una certa ricerca di aperture da parte del mantide maschio


anche le risposte di Pauline sono molto più morbide.   il sapiens sapiens è una bestia molto più semplice di quello che noi vogliamo credere.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona del genere
> Ma ti rendi conto che stai parlando di te?


Si certo.che mi tendo conto. Ho sempre ammesso di avere fatto degli errori.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se magari è la nipote del rettore, la tollero...


Non era questo il caso. Io vengo da una buona famiglia che non c'entra niente con il nostro ambiente.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non era questo il caso. Io vengo da una buona famiglia che non c'entra niente con il nostro ambiente.


Che sia una buona famiglia è evidente da come sei uscita :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Cilicio e parabola prima di dormire?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche le risposte di Pauline sono molto più morbide.   il sapiens sapiens è una bestia molto più semplice di quello che noi vogliamo credere.


Punterei all'Albertus Sapiens.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817].... Quando una che non conosci ti dice "non mi provocare che poi sono cazzi tuoi" oppure " se mi stai prendendo in giro dimmelo perché se poi lo scopro da sola mi arrabbio" oppure " non obbligarmi a contattare quella cessa della tua fidanzata"


Pauline posso dirti che questa parte del tuo discorso mi lascia basita?
Ma se avevi dei dubbi sul suo comportamento, potevi chiedere spiegazioni e se non erano di tuo gradimento o poco convincenti potevi smettere di rispondere ai suoi messaggi.

perche' esasperare sino a insultare l'ignara fidanzata? 
Al limite mandavi a quel paese lui e bon ...finita li.

Invece sei qui a rigirarti nella rabbia...basta.
Vai avanti e concentrati su altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non.hai letto la seconda parte del mio commento che ho.modificato.


Sopravviverò


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pauline posso dirti che questa parte del tuo discorso mi lascia basita?
> Ma se avevi dei dubbi sul suo comportamento, potevi chiedere spiegazioni e se non erano di tuo gradimento o poco convincenti potevi smettere di rispondere ai suoi messaggi.
> 
> perche' esasperare sino a insultare l'ignara fidanzata?
> ...


Ma secondo te le esortazioni bonarie hanno effetto su qualcuno che andrebbe rieducato con l'elettroshock?
Sucker Punch rimane sempre un film grandemente sottovalutato.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punterei all'Albertus Sapiens.


insisto: Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace di scrivere così.
se di fake si tratta, bisogna andare a cercare tra utenti dotati di capacità argomentativa...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te le esortazioni bonarie hanno effetto su qualcuno che andrebbe rieducato con l'elettroshock?
> Sucker Punch rimane sempre un film grandemente sottovalutato.


mizzica !!!

se fosse un fake : grazie per animare il forum


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> insisto: Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace di scrivere così.
> se di fake si tratta, bisogna andare a cercare tra utenti dotati di capacità argomentativa...


Io ho una tesi diametralmente opposta. Alberto quando entrato per la prima volta su forum era ipercontrollato perché doveva contemporaneamente sfogarsi e passare da santo. Dopodiché alle prime due pizze in faccia che ha preso si è inventato la balla clamorosa che le sue corna erano un qualcosa di Artefatto ad uso e consumo nostro, per alzare polvere. Dopodiché rientra scrivendo a briglia sciolta sta storia qua.
 Poi per carità, Qua ci sono cani da tartufi molto più bravo di me, Ma la sensazione che ho anche per un discorso di tempi scenici mi fa pensare a lui.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che sia una buona famiglia è evidente da come sei uscita :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Cilicio e parabola prima di dormire?


No esattamente l opposto. Ho sempre fatto tutto quello che volevo. Mai stata cattolica praticante se non alle feste comandate.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punterei all'Albertus Sapiens.





Irrisoluto ha detto:


> insisto: Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace di scrivere così.
> se di fake si tratta, bisogna andare a cercare tra utenti dotati di capacità argomentativa...


i fake di solito scrivono cose che sembrano le trame dei film porno o poco più.

la storia di Pauline mi ricorda la situazione del mio professore di Penale dell'università.

l'età era pressapoco quella, uomo di bella presenza, professore associato e membro del gruppo di lavoro che stese materialmente la legge sul 609bis e seguenti e codazzo di studentesse adoranti e sbavanti.

e schiera di assistenti maschi che "consolavano" quelle escluse dal cerchio magico.

nel caso di Pauline, il soggetto semplicemente non ha realizzato subito chi è Pauline e quando lo ha capito, ormai lei si era fatta il castello di Schonbrunn in testa.     e da lì è partita la reazione a catena


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho una tesi diametralmente opposta. Alberto quando entrato per la prima volta su forum era ipercontrollato perché doveva contemporaneamente sfogarsi e passare da santo. Dopodiché alle prime due pizze in faccia che ha preso si è inventato la balla clamorosa che le sue corna erano un qualcosa di Artefatto ad uso e consumo nostro, per alzare polvere. Dopodiché rientra scrivendo a briglia sciolta sta storia qua.
> Poi per carità, Qua ci sono cani da tartufi molto più bravo di me, Ma la sensazione che ho anche per un discorso di tempi scenici mi fa pensare a lui.


Non sono un fake e non so chi sia sto alberto. La mia,storia è vera. Tutto vero altrimenti non.avrei sentito il bisogno di sfogarmi in anonimo tra,sconosciuti in un forum di traditori...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono un fake e non so chi sia sto alberto. La mia,storia è vera. Tutto vero altrimenti non.avrei sentito il bisogno di sfogarmi in anonimo tra,sconosciuti in un forum di traditori...


Se la storia è vera, quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho già detto. Se sei Alberto ci hai fatto divertire ugualmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i fake di solito scrivono cose che sembrano le trame dei film porno o poco più.
> 
> la storia di Pauline mi ricorda la situazione del mio professore di Penale dell'università.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono un fake e non so chi sia sto alberto. La mia,storia è vera. Tutto vero altrimenti non.avrei sentito il bisogno di sfogarmi in anonimo tra,sconosciuti in un forum di traditori...


fai pensare a un fake, perchè ben pochi si sarebbero comportati così.

Sei stata estremamente maleducata. E il tuo comportamento ti ha fatto passare solo per una povera pazza agli occhi di tutti quelli che ti erano intorno in occasione di questa vicenda.

Ora se fossi in te starei attenta di non diventare lo zimbello del tuo ambiente.

Comportandoti così non hai fatto paura, bensi pena.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono un fake e non so chi sia sto alberto. La mia,storia è vera. Tutto vero altrimenti non.avrei sentito il bisogno di sfogarmi in anonimo tra,sconosciuti in un forum di traditori...


ma io spero che da tutta questa discussione tu abbia capito l'essenziale e cioe'che non devi cercarlo piu'.
Se riesci a fare questo gia' sei a buon punto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i fake di solito scrivono cose che sembrano le trame dei film porno o poco più.
> 
> la storia di Pauline mi ricorda la situazione del mio professore di *Penale *dell'università.


Non c'è alcun dubbio, siamo nel penale!


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Selezionava.


Mica per selezionare devi fare il cascamorto con tutte  .A lui piaceva proprio avere un determinato numero di donne che lo sognassero appena chiusi gli occhi


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te le esortazioni bonarie hanno effetto su qualcuno che andrebbe rieducato con l'elettroshock?
> Sucker Punch rimane sempre un film grandemente sottovalutato.


Certo detto da uno [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che come nick ha arci stufo..che cornifica la moglie a iosa, che è un pervertito sessuale ( cose in parte pure probabilmente inventate quindi pure frustrato), che ha una vite al di là delle apparenze demmmerdaaa può ben parlare di pazzia altrui...se non altro per la scissione che vivi quotidianamente nella tua in cui per non cadere in depressione guardandoti dentro ti audefinisci normale etichettando gli altri come pazzi da cui discostarsi...tu non sai nemmeno dove stia di casa l'amore di coppia ma,sei troppo vigliacco per ammetterlo anche a te stesso. Ti anestetizzi con le scopate conpulsive come altri lo fanno con lo xanax o il gioco d'azzardo. Sei un danno distruttivo per te e la,tua famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Certo detto da uno [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che come nick ha arci stufo..che cornifica la moglie a iosa, che è un pervertito sessuale ( cose in parte pure probabilmente inventate quindi pure frustrato), che ha una vite al di là delle apparenze demmmerdaaa può ben parlare di pazzia altrui...se non altro per la scissione che vivi quotidianamente nella tua in cui per non cadere in depressione guardandoti dentro ti audefinisci normale etichettando gli altri come pazzi da cui discostarsi...tu non sai nemmeno dove stia di casa l'amore di coppia ma,sei troppo vigliacco per ammetterlo anche a te stesso. Ti anestetizzi con le scopate conpulsive come altri lo fanno con lo xanax o il gioco d'azzardo. Sei un danno distruttivo per te e la,tua famiglia.


Guarda, ti metto nella migliore posizione possibile. Facciamo finta che hai ragione su tutto. E quindi? Questo mica sposta di una virgola la tua situazione di pazzia feroce. Sei da TSO. Sia che te lo dica io, che te lo dica qualcun altro.
Ripeto, marmocchia, quello che dovevo dirti te l'ho detto. Adesso torna a giocare con gli altri bambini, che i grandi hanno da fare.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te le esortazioni bonarie hanno effetto su qualcuno che andrebbe rieducato con l'elettroshock?
> Sucker Punch rimane sempre un film grandemente sottovalutato.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fai pensare a un fake, perchè ben pochi si sarebbero comportati così.
> 
> Sei stata estremamente maleducata. E il tuo comportamento ti ha fatto passare solo per una povera pazza agli occhi di tutti quelli che ti erano intorno in occasione di questa vicenda.
> 
> ...


Nel nostro ambiente appena successa sta cosa mi.additavano tutti come la sua amante. Quando.ho chiesto chi avesse messo in giro quelle voci mi dissero lui stesso in quanto aveva raccontato ai suoi amici che gli.piacevo e aveva una,storia con me. Poi le sue parole esatte, quando e chi le abbia dette non lo so.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, se avesse selezionato non sarebbero durate per breve tempo. Non gli si alzava il cazzo.


Erano altri tempi .
Le donne che si volevano accasare avrebbero fatto un passo indietro di fronte ad una fidanzata.
Lui voleva avessero strada libera quindi doveva essere sul mercato.
In sostanza se durava troppo, la cosa si faceva seria gli limitava i confini


----------



## JON (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nel nostro ambiente appena successa sta cosa mi.additavano tutti come la sua amante. Quando.ho chiesto chi avesse messo in giro quelle voci mi dissero lui stesso in quanto aveva raccontato ai suoi amici che gli.piacevo e aveva una,storia con me. Poi le sue parole esatte, quando e chi le abbia dette non lo so.


Mi pare che non avete consumato, o sbaglio?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Erano altri tempi .
> Le donne che si volevano accasare avrebbero fatto un passo indietro di fronte ad una fidanzata.
> Lui voleva avessero strada libera quindi doveva essere sul mercato.
> In sostanza se durava troppo, la cosa si faceva seria gli limitava i confini


Sulle persone si investe anche sessualmente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nel nostro ambiente appena successa sta cosa mi.additavano tutti come la sua amante. Quando.ho chiesto chi avesse messo in giro quelle voci mi dissero lui stesso in quanto aveva raccontato ai suoi amici che gli.piacevo e aveva una,storia con me. Poi le sue parole esatte, quando e chi le abbia dette non lo so.


 ovvio, una reazione così solo un'amante inviperita puo averla


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, ti metto nella migliore posizione possibile. Facciamo finta che hai ragione su tutto. E quindi? Questo mica sposta di una virgola la tua situazione di pazzia feroce. Sei da TSO. Sia che te lo dica io, che te lo dica qualcun altro.
> Ripeto, marmocchia, quello che dovevo dirti te l'ho detto. Adesso torna a giocare con gli altri bambini, che i grandi hanno da fare.


I grandi come te? Che hai da fare? Oggi tradirai tua moglie o resisterai? E se si per quanto? Per quanto tempo riuscirai a guardare e cercare solo lei prima che la noia e il disgusto per la tua vita con lei non prendano nuovamente il sopravvento?

Ora ti chiedo espressamente una cosa sulla mia situazione. Ammettiamo che davvero io sia una matta che si fa castelli in aria ti chiedo e vi chiedo a voi che avete esperienza del tradimento e sicuramente ricordate la prima volta che lo.avete fatto: ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia? Il fatto di essersi fatto "mettere in mezzo" da una da Tso di cui non gli.importava nulla non vi fa pensare che forse cercava una via di fuga dalla sua fidanzata e che l abbia trovata nella prima che passava che minimamente lo.abbia intrigato? Non pensate che sia strano che proprio.appena ha comprato casa nuova/ sta per sposarsi/ pensera sicuramente a dei figli a breve/vive un successo professionsle dovrebbe solo godersi questo immenso momento di felicità senza cercare altro o forse tutta gioia è più apparente che reale? Chiedo...non credete che i sintomi per fare di lui, al di la di me, un traditore seriale ci siano tutti? E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nel nostro ambiente appena successa sta cosa mi.additavano tutti come la sua amante. Quando.ho chiesto chi avesse messo in giro quelle voci mi dissero lui stesso in quanto aveva raccontato ai suoi amici che gli.piacevo e aveva una,storia con me. Poi le sue parole esatte, quando e chi le abbia dette non lo so.


Sappi che dopo le tue scenate pubbliche lui ha di certo dato una versione dei fatti del tutto a tuo sfavore.
La futura moglie l'ha convinta, e probabilmente avrà convinto anche i colleghi.
Non parlarne più con nessuno e spera che la vicenda cada nell'oblio.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Mi pare che non avete consumato, o sbaglio?


Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> I grandi come te? Che hai da fare? Oggi tradirai tua moglie o resisterai? E se si per quanto? Per quanto tempo riuscirai a guardare e cercare solo lei prima che la noia e il disgusto per la tua vita con lei non prendano nuovamente il sopravvento?
> 
> Ora ti chiedo espressamente una cosa sulla mia situazione. Ammettiamo che davvero io sia una matta che si fa castelli in aria ti chiedo e vi chiedo a voi che avete esperienza del tradimento e sicuramente ricordate la prima volta che lo.avete fatto: ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia? Il fatto di essersi fatto "mettere in mezzo" da una da Tso di cui non gli.importava nulla non vi fa pensare che forse cercava una via di fuga dalla sua fidanzata e che l abbia trovata nella prima che passava che minimamente lo.abbia intrigato? Non pensate che sia strano che proprio.appena ha comprato casa nuova/ sta per sposarsi/ pensera sicuramente a dei figli a breve/vive un successo professionsle dovrebbe solo godersi questo immenso momento di felicità senza cercare altro o forse tutta gioia è più apparente che reale? Chiedo...non credete che i sintomi per fare di lui, al di la di me, un traditore seriale ci siano tutti? E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


Ma nessuno dice che lui sia felice e maturo 
Io dico che di cosa sia lui a te deve fregare zero
Ha fatto un solo errore: filtrare con quella sbagliata. 
Sul suo rapporto con la sua fidanzata essendo cosa sua tu non dovresti mettere bocca nemmeno da amante figuriamoci da “niente” quale sei
Davvero ricordi Glen Close in Attrazione fatale, non so se lo hai visto


----------



## JON (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Esatto.


Ti pare poco.

Ti chiedi, e magari ti preoccupi anche, che lui possa essere un traditore seriale quando alla fine dei conti, con te nello specifico ma temo che la questione sia in generale, in realtà pare non sia capace di concludere nulla, ne con te ne probabilmente con presunte altre.

E nel frattempo che fa? Si vanta di averti come amante. Non ti pare un po' strano?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


Non necessariamente.
Come tu dici che non è stato costretto a messaggiare con te, allo stesso modo non è stato costretto ad impegnarsi in una vita di coppia con la fidanzata ufficiale (tanto più che fidanzata, non moglie). Se ha scelto di progettare un futuro con lei e di passare ad una convivenza con lei ci ha speso tempo, non solo fisico anche mentale. 
Tu vedi impegno in lui verso di te, e non vuoi vedere quello verso la fidanzata.
Se in due giorni l'ha recuperata lei gli ha creduto, lei si fida di lui.

Tu ti fideresti di lui? Se ti richiamasse per frequentarvi (senza metterci in mezzo questioni di lavoro) vorresti avere una storia con lui ora?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> I grandi come te? Che hai da fare? Oggi tradirai tua moglie o resisterai? E se si per quanto? Per quanto tempo riuscirai a guardare e cercare solo lei prima che la noia e il disgusto per la tua vita con lei non prendano nuovamente il sopravvento?
> 
> Ora ti chiedo espressamente una cosa sulla mia situazione. Ammettiamo che davvero io sia una matta che si fa castelli in aria ti chiedo e vi chiedo a voi che avete esperienza del tradimento e sicuramente ricordate la prima volta che lo.avete fatto: ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia? Il fatto di essersi fatto "mettere in mezzo" da una da Tso di cui non gli.importava nulla non vi fa pensare che forse cercava una via di fuga dalla sua fidanzata e che l abbia trovata nella prima che passava che minimamente lo.abbia intrigato? Non pensate che sia strano che proprio.appena ha comprato casa nuova/ sta per sposarsi/ pensera sicuramente a dei figli a breve/vive un successo professionsle dovrebbe solo godersi questo immenso momento di felicità senza cercare altro o forse tutta gioia è più apparente che reale? Chiedo...non credete che i sintomi per fare di lui, al di la di me, un traditore seriale ci siano tutti? E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


No. Non lo penso, per le informazioni che ho. E per la mia esperienza di vita e di relazioni. Vedi marmocchia, quello che tu non capisci - e che tu sia un fake o meno poco importa perché comunque la persona dietro il personaggio, l'utente dietro la faccina da forum, chiunque Insomma abbia inventato una storia del genere sicuramente per farlo avrà attinto alle sue personali riserve di schifo interiore - è che i tuoi rapporti univoci di causa ed effetto molto semplicemente non funzionano.
È il mio oggetto di analisi principale quando mi studio un personaggio da forum. Il sillogismo in base al quale se succede qualcosa automaticamente vuol dire qualcos'altro di definito e assolutamente univoco.
I ragazzini come te ragionano per sillogismi assoluti, E ci mancherebbe pure, sono bambini. Gli adulti hanno altri strumenti ermeneutici fatti con l'esperienza. Esperienza che, mi sembra evidente, tu non hai neanche per sentito dire.
L'altra persona a cui hai tentato di sfasciare la vita, tra l'altro fallendo miseramente, ha provato a giocare sulle zone grigie, se ci ha provato, dopodiché non trovandone ti ha educatamente mandato a cagare. Pure troppo educatamente secondo me, anche se non escludo vendette pesanti in ambito lavorativo.
Tutte le circostanze che hai riportato mi portano alla stessa conclusione. Se sei brillante nelle scienze umanistiche come lo sei nel decifrare i comportamenti altrui, secondo me era meglio agraria.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> I grandi come te? Che hai da fare? Oggi tradirai tua moglie o resisterai? E se si per quanto? Per quanto tempo riuscirai a guardare e cercare solo lei prima che la noia e il disgusto per la tua vita con lei non prendano nuovamente il sopravvento?
> 
> Ora ti chiedo espressamente una cosa sulla mia situazione. Ammettiamo che davvero io sia una matta che si fa castelli in aria ti chiedo e vi chiedo a voi che avete esperienza del tradimento e sicuramente ricordate la prima volta che lo.avete fatto: ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia? Il fatto di essersi fatto "mettere in mezzo" da una da Tso di cui non gli.importava nulla non vi fa pensare che forse cercava una via di fuga dalla sua fidanzata e che l abbia trovata nella prima che passava che minimamente lo.abbia intrigato? Non pensate che sia strano che proprio.appena ha comprato casa nuova/ sta per sposarsi/ pensera sicuramente a dei figli a breve/vive un successo professionsle dovrebbe solo godersi questo immenso momento di felicità senza cercare altro o forse tutta gioia è più apparente che reale? Chiedo...non credete che i sintomi per fare di lui, al di la di me, un traditore seriale ci siano tutti? E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


per definirlo seriale servono fatti.
Oltre c
 te, conosci altre donne coinvolte con lui?


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> I grandi come te? Che hai da fare? Oggi tradirai tua moglie o resisterai? E se si per quanto? Per quanto tempo riuscirai a guardare e cercare solo lei prima che la noia e il disgusto per la tua vita con lei non prendano nuovamente il sopravvento?
> 
> Ora ti chiedo espressamente una cosa sulla mia situazione. Ammettiamo che davvero io sia una matta che si fa castelli in aria ti chiedo e vi chiedo a voi che avete esperienza del tradimento e sicuramente ricordate la prima volta che lo.avete fatto: ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia? Il fatto di essersi fatto "mettere in mezzo" da una da Tso di cui non gli.importava nulla non vi fa pensare che forse cercava una via di fuga dalla sua fidanzata e che l abbia trovata nella prima che passava che minimamente lo.abbia intrigato? Non pensate che sia strano che proprio.appena ha comprato casa nuova/ sta per sposarsi/ pensera sicuramente a dei figli a breve/vive un successo professionsle dovrebbe solo godersi questo immenso momento di felicità senza cercare altro o forse tutta gioia è più apparente che reale? Chiedo...non credete che i sintomi per fare di lui, al di la di me, un traditore seriale ci siano tutti? E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


Quindi per te è inammissibile che una persona non porti a termine per X motivi ciò che ha apparentemente iniziato?
Inammissibile che quando ti ha frequentata meglio tu non gli sia piaciuta così tanto da fare il salto?
O non lo accetti solo perché ti sei invaghita oltremodo di lui?
A parte il fatto che un uomo mediamente  intelligente che ha una relazione ufficiale ,non va a dire di avere come amante la sua collega nemmeno se se la scopa ad ogni cambio d'ora,figurati se lo va a dire quando non si sono nemmeno dati il bacino sulla guancia .È cretino?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Non lo penso, per le informazioni che ho. E per la mia esperienza di vita e di relazioni. Vedi marmocchia, quello che tu non capisci - e che tu sia un fake o meno poco importa perché comunque la persona dietro il personaggio, l'utente dietro la faccina da forum, chiunque Insomma abbia inventato una storia del genere sicuramente per farlo avrà attinto alle sue personali riserve di schifo interiore - è che i tuoi rapporti univoci di causa ed effetto molto semplicemente non funzionano.
> È il mio oggetto di analisi principale quando mi studio un personaggio da forum. Il sillogismo in base al quale se succede qualcosa automaticamente vuol dire qualcos'altro di definito e assolutamente univoco.
> I ragazzini come te ragionano per sillogismi assoluti, E ci mancherebbe pure, sono bambini. Gli adulti hanno altri strumenti ermeneutici fatti con l'esperienza. Esperienza che, mi sembra evidente, tu non hai neanche per sentito dire.
> L'altra persona a cui hai tentato di sfasciare la vita, tra l'altro fallendo miseramente, ha provato a giocare sulle zone grigie, se ci ha provato, dopodiché non trovandone ti ha educatamente mandato a cagare. Pure troppo educatamente secondo me, anche se non escludo vendette pesanti in ambito lavorativo.
> Tutte le circostanze che hai riportato mi portano alla stessa conclusione. Se sei brillante nelle scienze umanistiche come lo sei nel decifrare i comportamenti altrui, secondo me era meglio agraria.


Certo che non lo credi ci sei in mezzo fino al midollo pure tu. Continui a definirti e cercare di distinguerti come adulti, logico, risolto. In realtà se poi il risultato che ottieni è quello di una vita scissa tra moglie e amanti non dando il 100% né all'una che non ami più ma non hai il coraggio di mollare, non ci pensi proprio, né all amante di turno che usi come scopatoio vivente direi che sei messo più che peggio di me. Almeno io non sono falsa e non prendo per il culo gli altri e me stessa con patetiche messinscena da famigliole affiatate e coppie moderne e scoppiettanti. Chissà quando uscite con gli amici che sorrisi e sguardi complici vi date giusto perché "si deve far vedere" che siete giusti e fighi insieme. Chissà se lei sente quando ma scopi che sei distratto, che nona guardi più come il giorno che l'hai sposata (sempre che già li non ka tradissi e tu l abbia sposata per sistemarti)...che tristezza, quanta varietà di schifo tutto accartocciato nella stessa misera vita.

Si hai ragione, il professore in me non ha trovato zone grigie e sfumate, ha trovato'assoluto il bianco o il nero. Perché così è l'amore, semplice e totale. O mi ami o non mi ami, semplice. Il ti amo ma ti tradisco, ti amo ma a giorni alterni, il non ti amo ma ti voglio scopare sono scappatoie da idioti smidollati. Le deroghe all'amore sono comode, a volte per paura della solitudine o del mutuo da pagare o per inettitudine personale sono accettabili, tutto ok ma non chiamate amore qualcosa di molto pratico che con la pancia/il desiderio/l'impegno del cuore e non solo quello bancario/l unione di anime è quanto di più distante possa esistere. L amore si esprime con il desiderio anche. Che è cosa ben diversa dalla voglia di scopare. E dove manca o non c e piu desiderio non c e piu l amore. Se tu hai una moglie a casa ma desideri un'altra o peggip ancora scopi le altre di cui non ti frega niente perche NON desideri più lei, ti annoia, ti stufa anzi arcistufa allora, amico caro, hai un problema che ha un nome e cognome: mancanza d'amore detto anche matrimonio di convenienza o di facciata.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che lui sia felice e maturo
> Io dico che di cosa sia lui a te deve fregare zero
> Ha fatto un solo errore: filtrare con quella sbagliata.
> Sul suo rapporto con la sua fidanzata essendo cosa sua tu non dovresti mettere bocca nemmeno da amante figuriamoci da “niente” quale sei
> Davvero ricordi Glen Close in Attrazione fatale, non so se lo hai visto


Glenn Close almeno ci aveva scopato con Douglas


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Certo che non lo credi ci sei in mezzo fino al midollo pure tu. Continui a definirti e cercare di distinguerti come adulti, logico, risolto. In realtà se poi il risultato che ottieni è quello di una vita scissa tra moglie e amanti non dando il 100% né all'una che non ami più ma non hai il coraggio di mollare, non ci pensi proprio, né all amante di turno che usi come scopatoio vivente direi che sei messo più che peggio di me. Almeno io non sono falsa e non prendo per il culo gli altri e me stessa con patetiche messinscena da famigliole affiatate e coppie moderne e scoppiettanti. Chissà quando uscite con gli amici che sorrisi e sguardi complici vi date giusto perché "si deve far vedere" che siete giusti e fighi insieme. Chissà se lei sente quando ma scopi che sei distratto, che nona guardi più come il giorno che l'hai sposata (sempre che già li non ka tradissi e tu l abbia sposata per sistemarti)...che tristezza, quanta varietà di schifo tutto accartocciato nella stessa misera vita.
> 
> Si hai ragione, il professore in me non ha trovato zone grigie e sfumate, ha trovato'assoluto il bianco o il nero. Perché così è l'amore, semplice e totale. O mi ami o non mi ami, semplice. Il ti amo ma ti tradisco, ti amo ma a giorni alterni, il non ti amo ma ti voglio scopare sono scappatoie da idioti smidollati. Le deroghe all'amore sono comode, a volte per paura della solitudine o del mutuo da pagare o per inettitudine personale sono accettabili, tutto ok ma non chiamate amore qualcosa di molto pratico che con la pancia/il desiderio/l'impegno del cuore e non solo quello bancario/l unione di anime è quanto di più distante possa esistere. L amore si esprime con il desiderio anche. Che è cosa ben diversa dalla voglia di scopare. E dove manca o non c e piu desiderio non c e piu l amore. Se tu hai una moglie a casa ma desideri un'altra o peggip ancora scopi le altre di cui non ti frega niente perche NON desideri più lei, ti annoia, ti stufa anzi arcistufa allora, amico caro, hai un problema che ha un nome e cognome: mancanza d'amore detto anche matrimonio di convenienza o di facciata.


Tutto condivisibile ma il punto è che evidentemente lui non la pensa come te .
E a questo che cosa ci puoi fare?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi per te è inammissibile che una persona non porti a termine per X motivi ciò che ha apparentemente iniziato?
> Inammissibile che quando ti ha frequentata meglio tu non gli sia piaciuta così tanto da fare il salto?
> O non lo accetti solo perché ti sei invaghita oltremodo di lui?
> A parte il fatto che un uomo mediamente  intelligente che ha una relazione ufficiale ,non va a dire di avere come amante la sua collega nemmeno se se la scopa ad ogni cambio d'ora,figurati se lo va a dire quando non si sono nemmeno dati il bacino sulla guancia .È cretino?


No è ammisdibilissimo. Mi ha lasciata di merda ma è ammissibile. Ciò che non è ammissibile a mio modo di vedere, ma anche questo è un problema mio e non suo evidentemente, e l abbia tirata alla lunga per mesi..ecco questo se non.hai intenzione iniziare una storia ma lo fai solo per una qualche convenienza personale è da pezzo di merda!

Infine l andarlo a dire in giro. Se non me lo avessero riferito non ci avrei creduto neanche. Invece a quanto pare lo ha fatto e non me lo riesco neanche io a,spiegare. Lui checera impegnato e in vista aveva molto piu interesse di me a tenerlo nascosto. Eppure credo sia vero perche davanti a un suo amico collega che poi ho saputo conosceva la,sua fidanzata non ha esitato ad accarezzarmi e dirmi come fossi bella e farmi battute generiche sull'abbordaggio...inoltre davanti ad altre persone continuava a sottolineare    nel discorso particolari di quando era uscito con me la prima volta...senza nasconderlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Certo che non lo credi ci sei in mezzo fino al midollo pure tu. Continui a definirti e cercare di distinguerti come adulti, logico, risolto. In realtà se poi il risultato che ottieni è quello di una vita scissa tra moglie e amanti non dando il 100% né all'una che non ami più ma non hai il coraggio di mollare, non ci pensi proprio, né all amante di turno che usi come scopatoio vivente direi che sei messo più che peggio di me. Almeno io non sono falsa e non prendo per il culo gli altri e me stessa con patetiche messinscena da famigliole affiatate e coppie moderne e scoppiettanti. Chissà quando uscite con gli amici che sorrisi e sguardi complici vi date giusto perché "si deve far vedere" che siete giusti e fighi insieme. Chissà se lei sente quando ma scopi che sei distratto, che nona guardi più come il giorno che l'hai sposata (sempre che già li non ka tradissi e tu l abbia sposata per sistemarti)...che tristezza, quanta varietà di schifo tutto accartocciato nella stessa misera vita.
> 
> Si hai ragione, il professore in me non ha trovato zone grigie e sfumate, ha trovato'assoluto il bianco o il nero. Perché così è l'amore, semplice e totale. O mi ami o non mi ami, semplice. Il ti amo ma ti tradisco, ti amo ma a giorni alterni, il non ti amo ma ti voglio scopare sono scappatoie da idioti smidollati. Le deroghe all'amore sono comode, a volte per paura della solitudine o del mutuo da pagare o per inettitudine personale sono accettabili, tutto ok ma non chiamate amore qualcosa di molto pratico che con la pancia/il desiderio/l'impegno del cuore e non solo quello bancario/l unione di anime è quanto di più distante possa esistere. L amore si esprime con il desiderio anche. Che è cosa ben diversa dalla voglia di scopare. E dove manca o non c e piu desiderio non c e piu l amore. Se tu hai una moglie a casa ma desideri un'altra o peggip ancora scopi le altre di cui non ti frega niente perche NON desideri più lei, ti annoia, ti stufa anzi arcistufa allora, amico caro, hai un problema che ha un nome e cognome: mancanza d'amore detto anche matrimonio di convenienza o di facciata.


Ogni parola che scrivi non fa che darmi ragione.
Vita vera contro teoremi astratti.
E dire che ti avevo messo nella migliore posizione possibile per togliere il discorso interlocutore e concentrarsi sul tema. Che poi è perché non ci capisci un cazzo di come si sta al mondo.
Riprovo, che almeno i miei lettori si divertono a vederti zimbellato.
Vorrei che tu capissi, casomai la vita non ti abbia ancora rifilato abbastanza calci nelle gengive, che non sei figa e da invidiare perché vedi il mondo in bianco e nero, sei semplicemente disfunzionale. Un dinosauro che si estinguerà con queste premesse, grazie a dio senza lasciare discendenza.
Sai che quando incontri una donna tra i 30 e i 40 anni, con una convivenza alle porte, anche se sei un maschietto  te lo fai il pensiero a come sarebbe come madre dei tuoi figli? Io da quello che ho letto di te non ti affiderei nemmeno un pesce rosso, Figurati la responsabilità di custodire una persona nel suo diventare adulta.
Sei mentalmente, fisiologicamente e biologicamente inadatta a sopravvivere. E tutti i tuoi teoremi sull'amore urlano soltanto il vuoto della tua solitudine perché si vede lontano un chilometro che non sai neanche dove sta di casa.
Mi conforta davvero, ti prego di credermi, il pensiero che morirai senza lasciar traccia dietro di te e senza aver fatto nulla di particolarmente significativo della tua esistenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che lui sia felice e maturo
> Io dico che di cosa sia lui a te deve fregare zero
> Ha fatto un solo errore: filtrare con quella sbagliata.
> Sul suo rapporto con la sua fidanzata essendo cosa sua tu non dovresti mettere bocca nemmeno da amante figuriamoci da “niente” quale sei
> Davvero ricordi Glen Close in Attrazione fatale, non so se lo hai visto


A me ricorda Misery non deve morire


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi per te è inammissibile che una persona non porti a termine per X motivi ciò che ha apparentemente iniziato?
> Inammissibile che quando ti ha frequentata meglio tu non gli sia piaciuta così tanto da fare il salto?
> O non lo accetti solo perché ti sei invaghita oltremodo di lui?
> A parte il fatto che un uomo mediamente  intelligente che ha una relazione ufficiale ,non va a dire di avere come amante la sua collega nemmeno se se la scopa ad ogni cambio d'ora,figurati se lo va a dire quando non si sono nemmeno dati il bacino sulla guancia .È cretino?





mistral ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile ma il punto è che evidentemente lui non la pensa come te .
> E a questo che cosa ci puoi fare?


Un'altra storia di matrimonio tra cornuta e traditore si prospetta? Ma perche gli uomini che non amano fino in fondo si mettono a tradire? Ma la ami stacci..non.la ami.lasciala..perche tradire?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Altra cosa tipica di alberto, quando si infervora gli parte il t9. Quando ho iniziato a chiamarla marmocchia ha cominciato a spallinare.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Un'altra storia di matrimonio tra cornuta e traditore si prospetta? Ma perche gli uomini che non amano fino in fondo si mettono a tradire? Ma la ami stacci..non.la ami.lasciala..perche tradire?


Tu intanto cominciala una storia se ci riesci, delle corna preoccupati in seguito.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che lui sia felice e maturo
> Io dico che di cosa sia lui a te deve fregare zero
> Ha fatto un solo errore: filtrare con quella sbagliata.
> Sul suo rapporto con la sua fidanzata essendo cosa sua tu non dovresti mettere bocca nemmeno da amante figuriamoci da “niente” quale sei
> Davvero ricordi Glen Close in Attrazione fatale, non so se lo hai visto


No stavo solo riflettendo sul perché un.uomo tradisca..non con me, più in senso ampio.


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Certo che non lo credi ci sei in mezzo fino al midollo pure tu. Continui a definirti e cercare di distinguerti come adulti, logico, risolto. In realtà se poi il risultato che ottieni è quello di una vita scissa tra moglie e amanti non dando il 100% né all'una che non ami più ma non hai il coraggio di mollare, non ci pensi proprio, né all amante di turno che usi come scopatoio vivente direi che sei messo più che peggio di me. Almeno io non sono falsa e non prendo per il culo gli altri e me stessa con patetiche messinscena da famigliole affiatate e coppie moderne e scoppiettanti. Chissà quando uscite con gli amici che sorrisi e sguardi complici vi date giusto perché "si deve far vedere" che siete giusti e fighi insieme. Chissà se lei sente quando ma scopi che sei distratto, che nona guardi più come il giorno che l'hai sposata (sempre che già li non ka tradissi e tu l abbia sposata per sistemarti)...che tristezza, quanta varietà di schifo tutto accartocciato nella stessa misera vita.
> *
> Si hai ragione, il professore in me non ha trovato zone grigie e sfumate, ha trovato'assoluto il bianco o il nero. Perché così è l'amore, semplice e totale. O mi ami o non mi ami, semplice. *Il ti amo ma ti tradisco, ti amo ma a giorni alterni, il non ti amo ma ti voglio scopare sono scappatoie da idioti smidollati. Le deroghe all'amore sono comode, a volte per paura della solitudine o del mutuo da pagare o per inettitudine personale sono accettabili, tutto ok ma non chiamate amore qualcosa di molto pratico che con la pancia/il desiderio/l'impegno del cuore e non solo quello bancario/l unione di anime è quanto di più distante possa esistere. L amore si esprime con il desiderio anche. Che è cosa ben diversa dalla voglia di scopare. E dove manca o non c e piu desiderio non c e piu l amore. Se tu hai una moglie a casa ma desideri un'altra o peggip ancora scopi le altre di cui non ti frega niente perche NON desideri più lei, ti annoia, ti stufa anzi arcistufa allora, amico caro, hai un problema che ha un nome e cognome: mancanza d'amore detto anche matrimonio di convenienza o di facciata.



A parte che l'amore non è quella roba lì .
L'amore è anche e sopratutto rispetto e  tu non sai dove sta di casa, ma nemmeno di quartiere.
Come deve dirtelo uno in aramaico che non ti ama?
No perchè la sua fuga parla più di 1000 parole.
Ha ragione [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] non importa che tu sia vera o un  fake quello che scrivi , per essertelo inventato devi averlo attinto dai meandri della tua psiche . 
In ogni caso sei inquietante .


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Ti pare poco.
> 
> Ti chiedi, e magari ti preoccupi anche, che lui possa essere un traditore seriale quando alla fine dei conti, con te nello specifico ma temo che la questione sia in generale, in realtà pare non sia capace di concludere nulla, ne con te ne probabilmente con presunte altre.
> 
> E nel frattempo che fa? Si vanta di averti come amante. Non ti pare un po' strano?


Qui invece tutti affermano il contrario. Ovvero che concluda e non abbia voluto proprio me. Che io gli.sia,servita solo per il suo ego.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non necessariamente.
> Come tu dici che non è stato costretto a messaggiare con te, allo stesso modo non è stato costretto ad impegnarsi in una vita di coppia con la fidanzata ufficiale (tanto più che fidanzata, non moglie). Se ha scelto di progettare un futuro con lei e di passare ad una convivenza con lei ci ha speso tempo, non solo fisico anche mentale.
> Tu vedi impegno in lui verso di te, e non vuoi vedere quello verso la fidanzata.
> Se in due giorni l'ha recuperata lei gli ha creduto, lei si fida di lui.
> ...


Io invece, e qui sbaglierò, vedo invece un blocco di lui proprio per l impegno.di anni messo in piedi con la fidanzata che piuttosto che mettere in discussione tiene in piedi a tutti i costi. Si lei si fida ma a quanto pare abbiamo.la prova che non le dica tutto, le ometta parecchie cose di se anche sostanziali e che parlando di lei come di una fan non sia tanto per difenderla quanto per nasconderla e farsi i cavoli suoi.

Io si la vorrei una storia con lui. Non è detto che chi tradisca in una,storia,lo faccia anche nelle altre.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Io invece, e qui sbaglierò, vedo invece un blocco di lui proprio per l impegno.di anni messo in piedi con la fidanzata che piuttosto che mettere in discussione tiene in piedi a tutti i costi. Si lei si fida ma a quanto pare abbiamo.la prova che non le dica tutto, le ometta parecchie cose di se anche sostanziali e che parlando di lei come di una fan non sia tanto per difenderla quanto per nasconderla e farsi i cavoli suoi.
> 
> Io si la vorrei una storia con lui. Non è detto che chi tradisca in una,storia,lo faccia anche nelle altre.


Altro discorso di vita vissuta, Puoi anche essere l'utile idiota che ti fa capire che la legittima ormai è avariata, ma ti posso assicurare che questo non ti rende in alcun modo speciale. Sarai un grimaldello, non sei quella giusta. Ma neanche lontanamente.
Capisco che nell'ansia che ti divora sia fondamentale per te pensare di avere un ruolo in questa vicenda, ma il discorso è tutto interno alla tua testa. Lui ti ha dato molta meno attenzione di quella che volevi tu. Fin dall'inizio. Può averlo fatto anche per noia, e qui entrano in gioco i tuoi sillogismi malati di causa effetto per cui se lui ti ha guardato in un certo modo mentre probabilmente stava reprimendo un peto, allora automaticamente la sua espressione indicava sommovimenti d'amore nel cuore.
Per cui, anche a voler dare per buona, e non lo credo assolutamente beninteso, la tua tesi in base alla quale sei stata usata, sei stata comunque usata infinitamente di meno di quanto avresti meritato. Una con un cervello come il tuo normalmente si utilizza per tre notti di eccessi e poi si passa al cane.


----------



## Dina74 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Certo detto da uno [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che come nick ha arci stufo..che cornifica la moglie a iosa, che è un pervertito sessuale ( cose in parte pure probabilmente inventate quindi pure frustrato), che ha una vite al di là delle apparenze demmmerdaaa può ben parlare di pazzia altrui...se non altro per la scissione che vivi quotidianamente nella tua in cui per non cadere in depressione guardandoti dentro ti audefinisci normale etichettando gli altri come pazzi da cui discostarsi...tu non sai nemmeno dove stia di casa l'amore di coppia ma,sei troppo vigliacco per ammetterlo anche a te stesso. Ti anestetizzi con le scopate conpulsive come altri lo fanno con lo xanax o il gioco d'azzardo. Sei un danno distruttivo per te e la,tua famiglia.


L'hai studiata a fondo la storia di arcistufo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Un'altra storia di matrimonio tra cornuta e traditore si prospetta? Ma perche *gli uomin*i che non amano fino in fondo si mettono a tradire? Ma la ami stacci..non.la ami.lasciala..perche tradire?


Perché solo gli uomini?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché solo gli uomini?


Perchè [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] è la prova provata che l'Università, nelle materie umanistiche, raccatta in base all'ideologia e non in base alle capacità.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No stavo solo riflettendo sul perché un.uomo tradisca..non con me, più in senso ampio.


Ma guarda che le donne fanno la stessa cosa .
L’amante di mio marito era ed e tutt’ora felicemente accasata con tanto di fede al dito.


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> L'hai studiata a fondo la storia di arcistufo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma non sarà qualcuno che già bazzicava qui?
Mi Pare follia tutto


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No stavo solo riflettendo sul perché un.uomo tradisca..non con me, più in senso ampio.





Moni ha detto:


> Ma non sarà qualcuno che già bazzicava qui?
> Mi Pare follia tutto


La moglie di ARCI


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma non sarà qualcuno che già bazzicava qui?
> Mi Pare follia tutto


di casi di forumisti che si sono letti TUTTO il Confessionale prima di iscriversi, ne abbiamo già avuti.  e non erano soggetti mentalmente stabili.

la cosa più inquietante però è la completa incapacità di pauline di leggere se stessa


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> La moglie di ARCI


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> di casi di forumisti che si sono letti TUTTO il Confessionale prima di iscriversi, ne abbiamo già avuti.  e non erano soggetti mentalmente stabili.
> 
> Ah!
> 
> la cosa più inquietante però è la completa incapacità di pauline di leggere se stessa


Concordo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Glenn Close almeno ci aveva scopato con Douglas


e lo so e l'ho già scritto 
Peraltro, hai avuto la fortuna di scoparti Douglas (lo adoro :inlovenon rompere i coglioni


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me ricorda Misery non deve morire


Anche
Però almeno Misery i conigli dei figli li risparmiava


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No stavo solo riflettendo sul perché un.uomo tradisca..non con me, più in senso ampio.


Ognuno per motivi diversi. E vale anche per le donne
Lui intanto non ha tradito


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> La moglie di ARCI [emoji23]


Quasi mi piacerebbe. Classista com'è mi scoperebbe a sangue solo per come prendo a calci i disagiati :rotfl:


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perchè @_Pauline_ è la prova provata che l'Università, nelle materie umanistiche, raccatta in base all'ideologia e non in base alle capacità.


ma anche no.
lavorano rappresentanti di ideologie di ogni sorta nei dipartimenti e per ognuna di queste ideologie c'è una folta schiera di aspiranti ricercatori, che potrebbero essere selezionati in base alle competenze.
il problema è che tra le competenze valutate pesano di più le capacità sociali che quelle disciplinari.
e Pauline da questo punto di vista potrebbe essere un'eccezione


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2018)

Sono arrivata alla conclusione che Paul sia uno dei grandi fan di Arcistufo, non c'è pezza


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> di casi di forumisti che si sono letti TUTTO il Confessionale prima di iscriversi, ne abbiamo già avuti.  e non erano soggetti mentalmente stabili.


è strano però, un conto è leggere qualche discussione per capire l'andamento del forum un conto è focalizzare utenti che al momento di un'iscrizione sono perfetti sconosciuti e tu li per li sei solo preso dal tuo vissuto.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ogni parola che scrivi non fa che darmi ragione.
> Vita vera contro teoremi astratti.
> E dire che ti avevo messo nella migliore posizione possibile per togliere il discorso interlocutore e concentrarsi sul tema. Che poi è perché non ci capisci un cazzo di come si sta al mondo.
> Riprovo, che almeno i miei lettori si divertono a vederti zimbellato.
> ...


Invece purtroppo per l'umanità, le donne e gli.uomini attuali e futuri tu ti sei riprodotto razza di idiota. E sei la prova dell'involuzione umana a cui stiamo assistendo. Non si riproducono solo i migliori e forti come converrebbe dal.punto di vista evolutivo ma anche e soprattutto i ceti più bassi e prolifici come frutto di accoppiamenti più o meno regolamentati dalla società in cui essi fungono né più né meno da forza lavoro come lo erano gli operai della prima industriale. E tu non sei eccezione: gretto, cafone, mentalmente labile con evidenti fragilità psichiche ce l hai fatta a riprodurti ma non con qualcuno di migliore di te che contribuisse a mitigare i tuoi geni scadenti. No con una se possibile pure peggio. Una povera cornuta che accetta tutto questo e che quindi: non è più ricca di te altrimenti ti farebbe rigare dritto nelle sue proprietà, non è particolarmente bella altrimenti staresti h24 appresso a lei per paura che qualcun'altro te la portasse via scopandosela mentre sei lontano, con bassa autostima dal.momento che finge di non accorgersi di essere una povera cornuta e non di chissà quale genio a cui al limite si potrebbe perdonare se non altro la,condizione per continuare ad approfittare della luce riflessa ma di un avvocatucolo terroncello viscido/misogeno e psicopatico ce si infila in ogni buco che incontra compresi i tombini e che rischia pure di attaccarle qualche malattia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> è strano però, un conto è leggere qualche discussione per capire l'andamento del forum un conto è focalizzare utenti che al momento di un'iscrizione sono perfetti sconosciuti e tu li per li sei solo preso dal tuo vissuto.


potrebbe essersi focalizzata su arcistufo perché è da lui che è stata attaccata personalmente.
anche a me all'inizio davano molto al cazzo gli attacchi personali ed effettivamente andavo a vedere da quale pulpito venissero le prediche


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> è strano però, un conto è leggere qualche discussione per capire l'andamento del forum un conto è focalizzare utenti che al momento di un'iscrizione sono perfetti sconosciuti e tu li per li sei solo preso dal tuo vissuto.


se cerchi razionalità in menti instabili, già sei fuori strada di km.

il fatto che qualcuno si legga 13 anni di forum prima di iscriversi, denota un atteggiamento ossessivo compulsivo di rilievo.

ora non so Pauline da quanto tempo segua Tradinet (è abbastanza usuale che uno/a si legga per un periodo il forum prima di iscriversi) però se si comporta nel reale come si comporta qui, non è che sia strano che un uomo, una volta superato lo step "uh che figa, vediamo se ci sta" se la dia a gambe levate.


----------



## Dina74 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quasi mi piacerebbe. Classista com'è mi scoperebbe a sangue solo per come prendo a calci i disagiati :rotfl:


Ahahahajah

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Un'altra storia di matrimonio tra cornuta e traditore si prospetta? Ma perche gli uomini che non amano fino in fondo si mettono a tradire? Ma la ami stacci..non.la ami.lasciala..perche tradire?


guarda io non darei per scontato che se anche l'avesse lasciata
avrebbe scelto te.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se cerchi razionalità in menti instabili, già sei fuori strada di km.
> 
> il fatto che qualcuno si legga 13 anni di forum prima di iscriversi, denota un atteggiamento ossessivo compulsivo di rilievo.
> 
> ora non so Pauline da quanto tempo segua Tradinet (è abbastanza usuale che uno/a si legga per un periodo il forum prima di iscriversi) però se si comporta nel reale come si comporta qui, non è che sia strano che un uomo, una volta superato lo step "uh che figa, vediamo se ci sta" se la dia a gambe levate.


Ma brutti deficienti (non tu nello specifico ma chi insinua io abbia letto l intero forum) ma io ho letto secondo voi 13 anni di forum. Il fatto che vi sembra che io abbia letto l intero forum perché ho analizzato alcuni soggetti con precisione significa,da un lato che ci ho azzeccato nell'analisi e secondo che sono talmente banali ed evidenti i problemi che palesano appena aprono bocca da essere dei libri aperti. Nello specifico mi è bastato per un paio di utenti (non ne ho guardati di piu) cluccare sul nome profilo. Andare su discussioni iniziate per capire la fonte del loro problema e leggere le prime dieci righe. Tempo totale 5 minuti. Arroganti e pure rincoglioniti siete!


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda io non darei per scontato che se anche l'avesse lasciata
> avrebbe scelto te.


Ma no è evidente questo.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche
> Però almeno Misery i conigli dei figli li risparmiava


Nocciola e tu sei cornuta gioia da quanto?? Ad autostima come sei messa?


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ma brutti deficienti (non tu nello specifico ma chi insinua io abbia letto l intero forum) ma io ho letto secondo voi 13 anni di forum. Il fatto che vi sembra che io abbia letto l intero forum perché ho analizzato alcuni soggetti con precisione significa,da un lato che ci ho azzeccato nell'analisi e secondo che sono talmente banali ed evidenti i problemi che palesano appena aprono bocca da essere dei libri aperti. Nello specifico mi è bastato per un paio di utenti (non ne ho guardati di piu) cluccare sul nome profilo. Andare su discussioni iniziate per capire la fonte del loro problema e leggere le prime dieci righe. Tempo totale 5 minuti. Arroganti e pure rincoglioniti siete!


  se si potesse trasformare la rabbia che hai dentro in energia elettrica, illuminiresti tutta Roma per settimane.  


tu continui a scappare da te stessa.   ti fa così tanta paura l'idea di invecchiare da sola?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Io invece, e qui sbaglierò, vedo invece un blocco di lui proprio per l impegno.di anni messo in piedi con la fidanzata che piuttosto che mettere in discussione tiene in piedi a tutti i costi. Si lei si fida ma a quanto pare abbiamo.la prova che non le dica tutto, le ometta parecchie cose di se anche sostanziali e che parlando di lei come di una fan non sia tanto per difenderla quanto per nasconderla e farsi i cavoli suoi.
> 
> Io si la vorrei una storia con lui. Non è detto che chi tradisca in una,storia,lo faccia anche nelle altre.


ma chi tradisce una volta molto probabile lo rifara'.

tu pero' non sei stata la sua amante.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno per motivi diversi. E vale anche per le donne
> Lui intanto non ha tradito


No infatti [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] lui lo abbiamo già detto è Biancanevo e non sapeva cosa faceva quando schiacciava invio su wapp per invitarmi ad uscire. Lo faceva solo per testare quanto ero pazza e quanto ci metteva dopo a liberarsi di me


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma chi tradisce una volta molto probabile lo rifara'.
> 
> tu pero' non sei stata la sua amante.


Beh non è che essere amante di un coglione indeciso deve essere un vanto come non esserlo stata motivo di cruccio..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nocciola e tu sei cornuta gioia da quanto?? Ad autostima come sei messa?


Tesoro bello se ho le corna non lo so
Ho tradito e sono stata amante
Ad autostima sto bene grazie, forse dovresti abbassare un tantino la tua, amore bello


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No infatti @_Nocciola_ lui lo abbiamo già detto è Biancanevo e non sapeva cosa faceva quando schiacciava invio su wapp per invitarmi ad uscire. Lo faceva solo per testare quanto ero pazza e quanto ci metteva dopo a liberarsi di me


Ma porca troia ti ha invitato a uscire, non ti ha promesso amore eterno non ha mai messo in discussione il suo rapporto ufficiale.
Poi ha cambiato idea, per sua fortuna, ed è un suo diritto


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nocciola e tu sei cornuta gioia da quanto?? Ad autostima come sei messa?


Ma l autostima dovresti gestirla meglio tu
Ne hai in eccesso oltre ad una grossa, quantità di rabbia


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Beh non è che essere amante di un coglione indeciso deve essere un vanto come non esserlo stata motivo di cruccio..


Ma tu sei stata a km da essere la sua amante
Sei stata una conoscente con cui per un attimo ha pensato di approffondire.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se cerchi razionalità in menti instabili, già sei fuori strada di km.
> 
> il fatto che qualcuno si legga 13 anni di forum prima di iscriversi, denota un atteggiamento ossessivo compulsivo di rilievo.
> 
> ora non so Pauline da quanto tempo segua Tradinet (è abbastanza usuale che uno/a si legga per un periodo il forum prima di iscriversi) però se si comporta nel reale come si comporta qui, non è che sia strano che un uomo, una volta superato lo step "uh che figa, vediamo se ci sta" se la dia a gambe levate.


poi ci sono le eccezioni 

io ho cominciato a scrivere giusto perche' c'era una bella lite in corso tra quelli che per me erano sconosciuti fino a un'ora prima


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se si potesse trasformare la rabbia che hai dentro in energia elettrica, illuminiresti tutta Roma per settimane.
> 
> 
> tu continui a scappare da te stessa.   ti fa così tanta paura l'idea di invecchiare da sola?


Ma ancora non capisci. Ma chi invecchia da sola? Ma secondo te, a logica, se sono stata notata nel PUBBBLICO senza avere fatto un cazzo di significativo per farmi.notare se non stare lì seduta dal personaggio principale, se ti ho parlato di storie simili e di veri ex, secondo te a logica sono una che ci mette tanto a,trovarsi un uomo con cui accadarsi e restare incinta domani mattina? Secondo te sono così perché ho paura di stare sola o il contrario? Sono una da tso cone dite voi perché pretendo o mi accontento e accetto quello che passa il convento? Ho gente rifiutata da mesi che non più tardi di giorni fa ha,ricominciato a rompermi i coglioni...da,rifletti su...


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> poi ci sono le eccezioni
> 
> io ho cominciato a scrivere giusto perche' c'era una bella lite in corso tra quelli che per me erano sconosciuti fino a un'ora prima



 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] certo piccola 13 anni di forum ho letto...tu forse per capire qualcuno ti devi leggere 13 anni di menate che sono più che lampanti dopo 5 minuti...


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ma ancora non capisci. Ma chi invecchia da sola? Ma secondo te, a logica, se sono stata notata nel PUBBBLICO senza avere fatto un cazzo di significativo per farmi.notare se non stare lì seduta dal personaggio principale, se ti ho parlato di storie simili e di veri ex, secondo te a logica sono una che ci mette tanto a,trovarsi un uomo con cui accadarsi e restare incinta domani mattina? Secondo te sono così perché ho paura di stare sola o il contrario? Sono una da tso cone dite voi perché pretendo o mi accontento e accetto quello che passa il convento? Ho gente rifiutata da mesi che non più tardi di giorni fa ha,ricominciato a rompermi i coglioni...da,rifletti su...


Notata, nel pubblico... 
Ti prego dimmi che sei un fake

Se non lo fossi credo si sua pentito amaramente di averti notata 
No ma nemmeno Glenn close era così agguerrita e almeno Micheal se lo era scopato alla grande


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Beh non è che essere amante di un coglione indeciso deve essere un vanto come non esserlo stata motivo di cruccio..


a mio avviso sei stata un evasione mentale passeggera e da una situazione cosi non capisco perche' vorresti avere una relazione con lui.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stata a km da essere la sua amante
> Sei stata una conoscente con cui per un attimo ha pensato di approffondire.


Tu [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] sei cornuta o amante? No.Perché sembra quasi che da come ne parli essere amante sia un valore aggiunto.di cui sentirsi lusingata...


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a mio avviso sei stata un evasione mentale passeggera e da una situazione cosi non capisco perche' vorresti avere una relazione con lui.


Perché poi nel frattempo mese dopo.mese mi ha intrigata e mi è piaciuto a livello mentale mi.ha presa..


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] certo piccola 13 anni di forum ho letto...tu forse per capire qualcuno ti devi leggere 13 anni di menate che sono più che lampanti dopo 5 minuti...


non hai colto.

io mi sono iscritta non avendo mai lett nulla e dopo un'ora sono intervenuta in una discussione non avendo idea e fregandomene ( tutto sommato ) delle storie dei vari nick.
primo perche' siamo nel virtuale quindi cio' che uno afferma puo' essere tutti falso, tutto vero o un po' falso e un po'no.
Secondo perche' le opinioni preferisco farmele interagendo direttamente con i nick

te hai problemi di interpretazione di te stessa e degli altri, questo l'ho compreso.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Notata, nel pubblico...
> Ti prego dimmi che sei un fake
> 
> Se non lo fossi credo si sua pentito amaramente di averti notata
> No ma nemmeno Glenn close era così agguerrita e almeno Micheal se lo era scopato alla grande


Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Perché poi nel frattempo mese dopo.mese mi ha intrigata e mi è piaciuto a livello mentale mi.ha presa..


bene e questo era chiaro, appurato che per lui non sei cosi importante, la vuoi girare sta pagina o no ?


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


  
Sei un fake sicuro 

Guarda non sta a me dire se sono figa o meno ma vorrei proprio ci vedessimo Di persona e vedere la tua faccia 

Tesoro mio le fighe non hanno bisogno di correre dietro agli uomini ne di insultare le loro compagne credimi. 

 Stai fuori come un balcone ci credo che qsto abbia pensato gambeeeeeee

Spigoloso magrezza mio dio ma avrai 12 anni...


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


A me capita da sempre, attrarre senza fare nulla intendo...l'ho da sempre trovato mortalmente noioso...mai piaciuto il ruolo di raccattapalle. 

A te piace invece?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma porca troia ti ha invitato a uscire, non ti ha promesso amore eterno non ha mai messo in discussione il suo rapporto ufficiale.
> Poi ha cambiato idea, per sua fortuna, ed è un suo diritto


Devi essere veramente irritata...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me capita da sempre, attrarre senza fare nulla intendo...l'ho da sempre trovato mortalmente noioso...mai piaciuto il ruolo di raccattapalle.
> 
> A te piace invece?


Non hai mai dovuto piegarti con i gomiti sul tavolo per far vedere bene il culo ad uno che volevi accendere? 
Nemmeno banalmente a scuola?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


pero' sto potere lo gestisci male.

comunque nella vita si prendono e si danno cantonate, la maturita' sta nell' accettazione e nel voltare pagina.
rimuginare non serve a nulla.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma porca troia ti ha invitato a uscire, non ti ha promesso amore eterno non ha mai messo in discussione il suo rapporto ufficiale.
> Poi ha cambiato idea, per sua fortuna, ed è un suo diritto


Senti [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] mettiti nei panni della fidanzata che lo.marca a uomo, lo assiste nelle conferenze (quel giorno da me non c era), sta con lui da 6 anni, hanno comprato casa, sono sempre insieme e stanno per sposarsi. Ok?

Metti che in questo quadretto ideale dove tu sei sicurissima di lui e del suo amore vieni a sapere che il tuo uomo da MESI scambia messaggi con una vostra coetanea,che l'ha invitata più volte a cena, che ti ha,raccontato palle nel we per andare da lei, che se la vuole portare dietro al lavoro, che le prospetta we romsntici insieme, che quando lui lei chiede se sia fidanzato con te lui dice che sei una sua fan, che quando lei gli chiede se sia fidanzato lui che a te sta per sposare cambia discorso, che quando lei scopre chi sei ti prende in giro e ti attacca dicendogli che ha la fidanzata scema e cessa e lui sta zitto continuando a messaggiarsi con lei. Tu davvero non ti sentiresti tradita e offesa? Lascia,stare cge lui ti dica che ama solo te, che quella è una pazza. Tu non ti sentiresti una povera cogliona ad essere trattata cosi dal tuo uomo? Tutto normale?


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me capita da sempre, attrarre senza fare nulla intendo...l'ho da sempre trovato mortalmente noioso...mai piaciuto il ruolo di raccattapalle.
> 
> A te piace invece?


E Innegabile che avete un Bell aspetto aiuto non sono ipocrita 
Ma mai goduto del fatto di attrarre senza fare nulla ma che mi frega me prima ne ora poi essere belle aiuta in vari contesto ma non basta e a volte può creare falsi giudizi dettati da preconcetti

Cmq non è il caso di sta matta


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Senti [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] mettiti nei panni della fidanzata che lo.marca a uomo, lo assiste nelle conferenze (quel giorno da me non c era), sta con lui da 6 anni, hanno comprato casa, sono sempre insieme e stanno per sposarsi. Ok?
> 
> Metti che in questo quadretto ideale dove tu sei sicurissima di lui e del suo amore vieni a sapere che il tuo uomo da MESI scambia messaggi con una vostra coetanea,che l'ha invitata più volte a cena, che ti ha,raccontato palle nel we per andare da lei, che se la vuole portare dietro al lavoro, che le prospetta we romsntici insieme, che quando lui lei chiede se sia fidanzato con te lui dice che sei una sua fan, che quando lei gli chiede se sia fidanzato lui che a te sta per sposare cambia discorso, che quando lei scopre chi sei ti prende in giro e ti attacca dicendogli che ha la fidanzata scema e cessa e lui sta zitto continuando a messaggiarsi con lei. Tu davvero non ti sentiresti tradita e offesa? Lascia,stare cge lui ti dica che ama solo te, che quella è una pazza. Tu non ti sentiresti una povera cogliona ad essere trattata cosi dal tuo uomo? Tutto normale?


Pensa che lui ha cmq scelto una povera cogliona al posto di una matta che si è fatta dei castelli in aria senza manco dico io scoparselo

Sarà terrorizzato povero cristo


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non hai mai dovuto piegarti con i gomiti sul tavolo per far vedere bene il culo ad uno che volevi accendere?
> Nemmeno banalmente a scuola?


No. 

È perché mai?

Se metto i gomiti sul tavolo, non sto accendendo


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me capita da sempre, attrarre senza fare nulla intendo...l'ho da sempre trovato mortalmente noioso...mai piaciuto il ruolo di raccattapalle.
> 
> A te piace invece?


Si a me piace. C era il periodo da 25enne che era un delirio, pure per strada mi fermavano. Adesso non piu. Adesso mi notano come questo e se c e occasione si fanno avanti.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si a me piace. C era il periodo da 25enne che era un delirio, pure per strada mi fermavano. Adesso non piu. Adesso mi notano come questo e se c e occasione si fanno avanti.


A questo posso credere quando facevo l'istruttore subacqueo nei villaggi ai tropici dovevi mettere il numero come all'Esselunga la vigilia di Natale


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A questo posso credere quando facevo l'istruttore subacqueo nei villaggi ai tropici dovevi mettere il numero come all'Esselunga la vigilia di Natale


Ma certo se sei un minimo caruccia o caruccio capita eccome ma è pure pieno di morti e morte di fame... A me qnd lavoravo in un certo contesto mi davano la nausea 
 Va be torno a lavorare baci


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E Innegabile che avete un Bell aspetto aiuto non sono ipocrita
> Ma mai goduto del fatto di attrarre senza fare nulla ma che mi frega me prima ne ora poi essere belle aiuta in vari contesto ma non basta e a volte può creare falsi giudizi dettati da preconcetti
> 
> Cmq non è il caso di sta matta



Io del mio aspetto non mi sono praticamente mai interessata. 
Sono una sportiva da sempre, ergo col mio corpo ho un rapporto di reciproco scambo e affidamento. 
Stesso rapporto che porto nel sesso. 

Mi han sempre infastidito però quelli che mi sbrodolavano sui piedi. :carneval:


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma certo se sei un minimo caruccia o caruccio capita eccome ma è pure pieno di morti e morte di fame... A me qnd lavoravo in un certo contesto mi davano la nausea
> Va be torno a lavorare baci


[emoji4]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si a me piace. C era il periodo da 25enne che era un delirio, pure per strada mi fermavano. Adesso non piu. Adesso mi notano come questo e se c e occasione si fanno avanti.


E poi che te ne fai?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sei un fake sicuro
> 
> Guarda non sta a me dire se sono figa o meno ma vorrei proprio ci vedessimo Di persona e vedere la tua faccia
> 
> ...


Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.

Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Invece purtroppo per l'umanità, le donne e gli.uomini attuali e futuri tu ti sei riprodotto razza di idiota. E sei la prova dell'involuzione umana a cui stiamo assistendo. Non si riproducono solo i migliori e forti come converrebbe dal.punto di vista evolutivo ma anche e soprattutto i ceti più bassi e prolifici come frutto di accoppiamenti più o meno regolamentati dalla società in cui essi fungono né più né meno da forza lavoro come lo erano gli operai della prima industriale. E tu non sei eccezione: gretto, cafone, mentalmente labile con evidenti fragilità psichiche ce l hai fatta a riprodurti ma non con qualcuno di migliore di te che contribuisse a mitigare i tuoi geni scadenti. No con una se possibile pure peggio. Una povera cornuta che accetta tutto questo e che quindi: non è più ricca di te altrimenti ti farebbe rigare dritto nelle sue proprietà, non è particolarmente bella altrimenti staresti h24 appresso a lei per paura che qualcun'altro te la portasse via scopandosela mentre sei lontano, con bassa autostima dal.momento che finge di non accorgersi di essere una povera cornuta e non di chissà quale genio a cui al limite si potrebbe perdonare se non altro la,condizione per continuare ad approfittare della luce riflessa ma di un avvocatucolo terroncello viscido/misogeno e psicopatico ce si infila in ogni buco che incontra compresi i tombini e che rischia pure di attaccarle qualche malattia.


Mi ha dato del terrone. Un altro dei leitmotiv di Alberto :rotfl:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi che te ne fai?


Sicuramente sei facilitata nella conoscenza. Poi bisogna vedere come per tutti se scatta l innamoramento.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi ha dato del terrone. Un altro dei leitmotiv di Alberto :rotfl:


Non sono leitmotiv sono dati oggettivi che saltano.all occhio.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ma ancora non capisci. Ma chi invecchia da sola? Ma secondo te, a logica, se sono stata notata nel PUBBBLICO senza avere fatto un cazzo di significativo per farmi.notare se non stare lì seduta dal personaggio principale, se ti ho parlato di storie simili e di veri ex, secondo te a logica sono una che ci mette tanto a,trovarsi un uomo con cui accadarsi e restare incinta domani mattina? Secondo te sono così perché ho paura di stare sola o il contrario? Sono una da tso cone dite voi perché pretendo o mi accontento e accetto quello che passa il convento? Ho gente rifiutata da mesi che non più tardi di giorni fa ha,ricominciato a rompermi i coglioni...da,rifletti su...


ah ma io sono convinto che sei Monica Bellucci con 17 anni di meno e a letto sei meglio di Michelle Ferrari.

però se una strafiga dea del sesso a 37 anni è singola e da di matto come hai dato di matto per uno che semplicemente ha capito con un minuto di ritardo quanto sei instabile, vuol dire che c'è un problema.

ed il problema è che qui a leggerti si sente una rabbia, una frustrazione ed un'ossessività fuori scala.    e visto che tu stessa ammetti di avere difficoltà a calarti nei panni di qualcun altro, ci viene da pensare che tu abbia veramente un disagio interiore che fa scappare chiunque.

quindi se la tua domanda principale è "perchè gli uomini scappano da me?" la risposta è "perchè figlia mia non ci stai con la testa"

ed il perchè tu non ci stai con la testa è materia da bravi psicologi.  cosa che noi non siamo.   noi possiamo solo spostare l'obbiettivo del tuo telescopio ed indicarti la fonte del problema.  ma il resto del lavoro è tuo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.
> 
> Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...


si capito sei fighissima ma non mi sembra incida nei tuoi drammi amorosi.

io per contro sono cessissima, pazienza


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.
> 
> Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...


Vedi perché un fake, pure maschio in questo caso, diventa divertentissimo? Abbiamo scoperto l'ideale di bellezza di alberto. La bambolina esangue frigida di rappresentanza. Quella che presenti alla mamma che apprezza il capello a spaghetto, mentre tu vuoi solo affondare il naso dentro il riccio ormonato.
Quindi come maschio Secondo me sei pure un pudibondo mezzo finocchio, Grazie al cazzo che ce l'hai con me, te l'ho detto che tua moglie nelle mie mutande cercava ossigeno, tu non ci hai creduto...


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi che te ne fai?


Anni dopo è carino riguardare la collezione di foto delle ex fiamme...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ma io sono convinto che sei Monica Bellucci con 17 anni di meno e a letto sei meglio di Michelle Ferrari.
> 
> però se una strafiga dea del sesso a 37 anni è singola e da di matto come hai dato di matto per uno che semplicemente ha capito con un minuto di ritardo quanto sei instabile, vuol dire che c'è un problema.
> 
> ...


te con michelle ferrari ti sei slogato un polso a occhio e croce  da che ti conosco la citi una volta al mese


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si capito sei fighissima ma non mi sembra incida nei tuoi drammi amorosi.
> 
> io per contro sono cessissima, pazienza [emoji4]


È un maschio. Sicuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Anni dopo è carino riguardare la collezione di foto delle ex fiamme...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Tu @_Nocciola_ sei cornuta o amante? No.Perché sembra quasi che da come ne parli essere amante sia un valore aggiunto.di cui sentirsi lusingata...


ma quale valore aggiunto? Sono stata amante perchè ho incontrato qualcuno con cui potevo vivere quel tipo di rapporto essendo impegnata io in primis. 
Tu parli di essere amante senza esserlo stato
E ti comporti da amante abbandonata senza che sia mai iniziata una storia


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Pensa che lui ha cmq scelto una povera cogliona al posto di una matta che si è fatta dei castelli in aria senza manco dico io scoparselo
> 
> Sarà terrorizzato povero cristo


Lei c era,da prima e non l ha scelta. Mentre gia,aveva lei ha,sentito il.bisogno di cercare altro...pure una pazza xhe fa i castelli in aria per alcuni mesi ha broccolato...direi che la,mia cornuta non è proprio da invidiare. E l opera lasciata da me incompiuta sospetto sarà presto terminata da qualcun altra...con lei che farà finta di nulla e resterà a scegliersi il rinfresco e i.confetti...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono leitmotiv sono dati oggettivi che saltano.all occhio.


Certo, proprio dati oggettivi, è proprio che saltano all'occhio. Alberto Guarda che non freghi più nessuno. Questo fake caricato a pallettoni con tanto di finale in cui dirai a tutti quanti che sei tu, Non sposterà di un millimetro le nostre convinzioni sul fatto che la storia precedente sia assolutamente vera. Quindi fai te se calare la maschera o no, a me non cambia nulla.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma quale valore aggiunto? Sono stata amante perchè ho incontrato qualcuno con cui potevo vivere quel tipo di rapporto essendo impegnata io in primis.
> Tu parli di essere amante senza esserlo stato
> E ti comporti da amante abbandonata senza che sia mai iniziata una storia


Essendo impegnata tu in primis..spero che poi il tuo cornuto abbia almeno avuto la decenza di lasciarlo...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Devi essere veramente irritata...


Dici? sono irritata perchè da donna non sopporto donne che si comportano così
Se vuoi abbasso i toni


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Sicuramente sei facilitata nella conoscenza. Poi bisogna vedere come per tutti se scatta l innamoramento.


Quindi, per capirci, la tua bellezza ti facilita le conoscenze. 
Poi aspetti che scatti l'innamoramento.
Poi aspetti che scatti l'amore. 
Poi aspetti che dall'amore nasca la storia della vita?
(nel frattempo smessaggi qui e là per testare la validità del candidato) 

Corretto?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici? sono irritata perchè da donna non sopporto donne che si comportano così
> Se vuoi abbasso i toni


No no ci mancherebbe altro Figurati Era solo una mera constatazione

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Essendo impegnata tu in primis..spero che poi il tuo cornuto abbia almeno avuto la decenza di lasciarlo...


Ti rispondo perchè alla fine mi fai ridere
No siamo ancora insieme
A differenza tua distinguo l'amore dall'infatuazione per un amante 
E comunque prima di definire amante ci ho fatto sesso. E a volte nemmeno dopo l'ho definito tale


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Anni dopo è carino riguardare la collezione di foto delle ex fiamme...


ex fiamme....

qua mi pare che di fiamme ce ne siano pochette eh....

forse i biglietti dell'esselunga sotto natale dati alle fiamme durante l'attesa per scaldarsi, dopo la sfiammata dell'ego...fa freschino 
(una novella piccola fiammiferaia...ma senza la nonna e senza fiammiferi). 

Pensa che di foto non ne ho neppure una.
A dirla tutta manco mi ricordo di tutte le mie ex fiamme. 

C'ho proprio la spocchia della figa:facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No no ci mancherebbe altro Figurati Era solo una mera constatazione
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Stavo scherzando


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando


Personalmente un amante del genere mi farebbe scappare a gambe levate esattamente come ha fatto il professore

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si a me piace. C era il periodo da 25enne che era un delirio, pure per strada mi fermavano. Adesso non piu. Adesso mi notano come questo e se c e occasione si fanno avanti.


Che spreco...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Personalmente un amante del genere mi farebbe scappare a gambe levate esattamente come ha fatto il professore
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Perchè come il professore hai la testa per capire se ne vale la pena
A questo è andata bene perchè ha anche evitato di scoparserla


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che spreco...



:rotfl::rotfl:

dai non intristirti...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, per capirci, la tua bellezza ti facilita le conoscenze.
> Poi aspetti che scatti l'innamoramento.
> Poi aspetti che scatti l'amore.
> Poi aspetti che dall'amore nasca la storia della vita?
> ...


non mi dire che tocca seguire questa procedura che altrimenti vuol dire che non c'ho mai capito na mazza


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè come il professore hai la testa per capire se ne vale la pena
> A questo è andata bene perchè ha anche evitato di scoparserla


Assolutamente perché se è bastato qualche messaggio per arrivare a questo punto figuriamoci se la scopava

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ma io sono convinto che sei Monica Bellucci con 17 anni di meno e a letto sei meglio di Michelle Ferrari.
> 
> però se una strafiga dea del sesso a 37 anni è singola e da di matto come hai dato di matto per uno che semplicemente ha capito con un minuto di ritardo quanto sei instabile, vuol dire che c'è un problema.
> 
> ...


Non sono una dea del sesso e non accetto qualsiasi cosa o compromesso pur di stare con qualcuno.anche se mi piace. Ad esempio non ho mai tradito ma lasciato alle soglie del matrimonio si. Non ho mai accettato proposte anche esplicite di diventare amante di professionisti che non avrebbero mai lasciato la loro donna ufficiale per me. Non mi metto con "buoni partiti" che non mi piacciono solo per non restare da sola. Fisicamente non sono la bellucci da giovane. La mia,tipologia che rispecchio in pieno piace o non piace. Assomiglio moltissimo come tipo a cristiana capotondi ma con gli occhi e i capelli piu scuri.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo, proprio dati oggettivi, è proprio che saltano all'occhio. Alberto Guarda che non freghi più nessuno. Questo fake caricato a pallettoni con tanto di finale in cui dirai a tutti quanti che sei tu, Non sposterà di un millimetro le nostre convinzioni sul fatto che la storia precedente sia assolutamente vera. Quindi fai te se calare la maschera o no, a me non cambia nulla.


Ma perché non riesci a vedere che Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace né di scrivere come Pauline, né di costruire una storia con dettagli precisi senza contraddirsi, né di costruire un quadro psicologico tanto complesso (proprio perché patologico)?
Forse è un fake, ma di certo non è Alberto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dai non intristirti...


Sai, preferisco che una bella donna sia un troione che la dà a tutti.
Quando stanno lì a mummificare, in attesa del principe del Galles, mi intristiscono...


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non mi dire che tocca seguire questa procedura che altrimenti vuol dire che non c'ho mai capito na mazza


eh...pare che la procedura sia questa per tutti. (tipo il grande libro della vita) 

A quanto dice [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION]. 

Però [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] dice anche di essere interessata a punti di vista alternativi che possano completare la sua ridotta prospettiva (cito a memoria). 

Non ho ancora capito quale delle due affermazioni sia vera. 

Forse è un gioco di logica


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono una dea del sesso e non accetto qualsiasi cosa o compromesso pur di stare con qualcuno.anche se mi piace. Ad esempio non ho mai tradito ma lasciato alle soglie del matrimonio si. *Non ho mai accettato proposte anche esplicite di diventare amante di professionisti che non avrebbero mai lasciato la loro donna ufficiale per me*. Non mi metto con "buoni partiti" che non mi piacciono solo per non restare da sola. Fisicamente non sono la bellucci da giovane. La mia,tipologia che rispecchio in pieno piace o non piace. Assomiglio moltissimo come tipo a cristiana capotondi ma con gli occhi e i capelli piu scuri.


e perchè avresti accettato di incontrare questo?
Non avrebbe lasciato la fidanzata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> e perchè avresti accettato di incontrare questo?
> Non avrebbe lasciato la fidanzata


Non sapeva fosse fidanzato, le diceva che era una fan...


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, per capirci, la tua bellezza ti facilita le conoscenze.
> Poi aspetti che scatti l'innamoramento.
> Poi aspetti che scatti l'amore.
> Poi aspetti che dall'amore nasca la storia della vita?
> ...


Si tra innamoramento e amore baci e sesso ma continuo con i test.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesci a vedere che Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace né di scrivere come Pauline, né di costruire una storia con dettagli precisi senza contraddirsi, né di costruire un quadro psicologico tanto complesso (proprio perché patologico)?
> Forse è un fake, ma di certo non è Alberto.


E famme giocà! Sì sarà fatto aiutare. Comunque secondo me è un maschio


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai, preferisco che una bella donna sia un troione che la dà a tutti.
> Quando stanno lì a mummificare, in attesa del principe del Galles, mi intristiscono...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vabbè....ma guarda che l'attesa del principe eroe è fondamentale!!!

Sei un insensibbile!!!

Prima regola: non si scopa la prima uscita. 

Almeno tre.

Ci sono le prove. 

Maschi...pfui...tutto facile volete.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> e perchè avresti accettato di incontrare questo?
> Non avrebbe lasciato la fidanzata


Lo dici tu.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si tra innamoramento e amore baci e sesso ma continuo con i test.


baci e sesso???

Wow. 

E che tipo di test fai? 

Sono anche io una che testa.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè....ma guarda che l'attesa del principe eroe è fondamentale!!!
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa davvero arrapante delle principesse è il drago da sdraiare per riuscire a scoparsele.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'unica cosa davvero arrapante delle principesse è il drago da sdraiare per riuscire a scoparsele.


A me piacciono le principesse che il loro drago se lo cavalcano :carneval:

EDIT: era il mio ego. 
A me piacciono i maschi che fanno le coccole al drago della principessa.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Lo dici tu.


Lo dice lui visto che se ne è andato prima ancora di venire a letto con te


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè....ma guarda che l'attesa del principe eroe è fondamentale!!!
> 
> ...


naaaaaaaaaaaaa
ci esaltiamo nelle difficoltà :mexican:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sapeva fosse fidanzato, le diceva che era una fan...


Tra l altro e poi quando l ho scoperto l ho massacrato e insultato lei. Lui accettava tutto quindi non.dava l impressione di essere presissimo da lei...


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono una dea del sesso e non accetto qualsiasi cosa o compromesso pur di stare con qualcuno.anche se mi piace. Ad esempio non ho mai tradito ma lasciato alle soglie del matrimonio si. Non ho mai accettato proposte anche esplicite di diventare amante di professionisti che non avrebbero mai lasciato la loro donna ufficiale per me. Non mi metto con "buoni partiti" che non mi piacciono solo per non restare da sola. Fisicamente non sono la bellucci da giovane. La mia,tipologia che rispecchio in pieno piace o non piace. Assomiglio moltissimo come tipo a cristiana capotondi ma con gli occhi e i capelli piu scuri.


diceva un tizio che solo i Sith vivono di assoluti.  e secondo me tu non sei la figlia di Darth Vader.

repetita iuvant (dicono) gli uomini scappano da te perchè sei radioattiva.   o accetti di affrontare questa cosa con uno psicologo oppure diventerai la gattara dei Simpson, ad andare bene.


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dice lui visto che se ne è andato prima ancora di venire a letto con te


Prima non potevo saperlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piacciono le principesse che il loro drago se lo cavalcano :carneval:


A me non piacciono e basta. Finché non le stappi e diventano regine, per lo meno.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ci esaltiamo nelle difficoltà :mexican:


è evidente :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...


Basta questo a certificare che vivi in un mondo onirico.
Il contrasto tra la realtà e il mondo che tu consideri reale (quello tuo interiore) ti devasta a livello nervoso.
E poi barbie, così magra: non è che sei bella di viso e poi quando osservano il tuo corpicino tutto ossa perdono la rigidità virile? :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me non piacciono e basta. Finché non le stappi e diventano regine, per lo meno.


Ho fatto una aggiunta. 
Era il mio ego....non parlavi direttamente con me. 
Poi arriva @_Jacaranda_ e vuole sculacciarmi :carneval:


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline;1902013[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro[/B]. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


Si chiama " regalo della natura"
o della genetica , dell'universo, fai tu ma pur sempre di regalo trattasi ( non un dono nè un talento per chiarire )
Non sono stata così fortunata, non sono un cesso ma nessuno ha mai sbattuto contro quando palo quando passavo. ( no a 25 anni , figuriamoci adesso )

Non so tu io ma ho sempre trovato tristi quelle persone che usano quel tipo di fortuna per aver potere sugli altri
E altrettanto tristi quelli che sbavano dietro all'apparenza.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me non piacciono e basta. Finché non le stappi e diventano regine, per lo meno.


E comunque se il loro drago se lo cavalcano, e non aspettano il principe...sono Regine, anche se io preferisco Signore di se stesse


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Prima non potevo saperlo.


Ma la cosa grave è che lui non frequentandoti non avendo una relazione con te potesse pensare di mollare la fidanzata
Sarebbe stato un pazzo vero, uno da cui scappare.


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.
> 
> Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...



Si si tette grosse occhi chiari altezza le ho tutte eppure conto tanto su altro x piacere 
ho fatto lavori da giovane dove  devi essere molto bella eppure  non me la sono mai suonata e cantata come fai te e grazie a dio non ho cmq mai avuto autostima a palla forse proprio perché lavorando in quei contesti ero circondata da bellissime

Ma se sei cosi figa ripeto manco una scopata a poi  sei così disperata da stare qui attaccata a scrivere mille righe di robe qnd non dovresti avere problemi a trovare un altra vittima

Cmq solitamente  le belle non danno del cesso alle altre davvero mai sentito sono così felici e serene e consapevoli di aver avuto culo e non talento che non scendono cosi in basso come fai te


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si chiama " regalo della natura"
> o della genetica , dell'universo, fai tu ma pur sempre di regalo trattasi ( non un dono nè un talento per chiarire )
> *Non sono stata così fortunata, non sono un cesso ma nessuno ha mai sbattuto contro quando palo quando passavo. ( no a 25 anni , figuriamoci adesso )
> *
> ...


Straquoto
Soprattutto il grassetto


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> baci e sesso???
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piacciono le principesse che il loro drago se lo cavalcano :carneval:
> 
> EDIT: era il mio ego. [emoji14]
> A me piacciono i maschi che fanno le coccole al drago della principessa.


Ricito a seguito di edit. Il drago è molto spesso assimilabile a uno dei suoceri. Indipercui coccole un cazzo.
Un affondo al cuore e bagno nel suo sangue.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Tra l altro e poi quando l ho scoperto l ho massacrato e insultato lei. Lui accettava tutto quindi non.dava l impressione di essere presissimo da lei...


E secondo te cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di diverso? (per dimostrare il suo interesse per lei, ovviamente)


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E comunque se il loro drago se lo cavalcano, e non aspettano il principe...sono Regine, anche se io preferisco Signore di se stesse


Il drago è la famiglia di origine.


----------



## Moni (2 Ottobre 2018)

Questa /o ci sta prendendo x il culo.
Non esiste e se esistesse mi farebbe paura io basta così tempo perso e attenzione ai coniglietttiiiiiii


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.



Fuuuurba! 

E di solito, questa serie di test come finisce? 

Ce l'hai in pugno? 

Nel frattempo immagino che, siccome sono test da te confezionati, tu non sia davvero gelosa e non tema che le tue aspettative siano tradite, vero? 
Quindi ti godi il benessere che ricavi dalla storia nel frattempo, giusto?


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


E dopo questa.....
Niente .. non è più nemmeno divertente
:condom:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la cosa grave è che lui non frequentandoti non avendo una relazione con te potesse pensare di mollare la fidanzata
> Sarebbe stato un pazzo vero, uno da cui scappare.


Hai ragione.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ricito a seguito di edit. Il drago è molto spesso assimilabile a uno dei suoceri. Indipercui coccole un cazzo.
> Un affondo al cuore e bagno nel suo sangue.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il drago è la famiglia di origine.



Ah...ecco.

Non mi riferivo alla famiglia di origine. 

Ma io sono slattata da quando ho almeno 19 anni. 

Intendevo altri draghi...dove in effetti c'è del sangue...ma lo si beve insieme. Dal cuore. (non quello di sole mare e amore eh...)


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


Se ho ragione perchè ti sei incazzata?


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fuuuurba!
> 
> E di solito, questa serie di test come finisce?
> 
> ...



Te l'ho già detto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] quanto ti adoro ?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fuuuurba!
> 
> E di solito, questa serie di test come finisce?
> 
> ...


No finiscono sempre male perche loro si esaperano e mi.lasciano e quindi io mi.convinco che avevo ragione, che erano stronzi, non mi.amavano etc.

No la,storia non me la godo perché tra un litigio e l altro si crea comunque una certa distanza tra noi...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


Minchia è una versione un po' più dignitosa della mia storia attuale...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.





ipazia ha detto:


> Fuuuurba!
> 
> E di solito, questa serie di test come finisce?
> 
> ...


Si, ce l'ha il pugno...in faccia però! :rotfl:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ho ragione perchè ti sei incazzata?


Hai ragione che lui sarebbe stato un pazzo a,lasciare lei senza avermi.mai neanche baciata non su tutto il resto. Il tradimento verso di lei, della fiducia, della sincerita e la sua mancanza di rispetto ci sono stati.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No finiscono sempre male perche loro si esaperano e mi.lasciano e quindi io mi.convinco che avevo ragione, *che erano stronzi, non mi.amavano etc.*
> 
> No la,storia non me la godo perché tra un litigio e l altro si crea comunque una certa distanza tra noi...


Forse invece dovresti iniziare a pensare che il problema sei tu
Nemmeno il più innamorato resisterebbe
Ma mettiti nei loro panni, tu resisteresti?
Mettiti nei panni del professore, contatti la fidanzata e lui dovrebbe tornare da te?


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No finiscono sempre male perche loro si esaperano e mi.lasciano e quindi io mi.convinco che avevo ragione, che erano stronzi, non mi.amavano etc.
> 
> No la,storia non me la godo perché tra un litigio e l altro si crea comunque una certa distanza tra noi...


E che test sono allora????

Quale è l'obiettivo? 

Farti male da sola? 
Confermandoti nelle tue ragioni. 

Che è quasi ironico eh...più ti confermi nelle tue ragioni, più ti avviti nella rabbia e nella frustrazione. 

Di solito aver ragione...è un qualcosa che rasserena. 
(non per il tempo della leccata all'ego eh. Intendo sul lungo periodo).

Fra l'altro....se ha funzionato come per me, avrai avuto anche tu un sacco di conoscenze...non ti sei fatta un po' di occhio clinico?


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Minchia è una versione un po' più dignitosa della mia storia attuale...


e questo che riflessione ti induce?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E secondo te cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di diverso? (per dimostrare il suo interesse per lei, ovviamente)


Infatti ora capisco che nella sua posizione ha fatto l unica cosa sensata per provare a conoscermi...per questo.ora capisco di essere stata una vera stronza e vorrei recuperare.

Per dimostrare il suo interesse per lei doveva semplucemente dirmi a mia precisa richiesta si è la mia compagna e ti pregherei di non insultarlo mai più se vuoi continuare a,parlare con me. Oppure guarda io la vedo bellissima e la amo quindi meglio che non.vai.oltre. oppure sono.impegnato e felice quindi non è il.caso di continuare a,sentirci visto che hai frainteso...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Invece purtroppo per l'umanità, le donne e gli.uomini attuali e futuri tu ti sei riprodotto razza di idiota. E sei la prova dell'involuzione umana a cui stiamo assistendo. Non si riproducono solo i migliori e forti come converrebbe dal.punto di vista evolutivo ma anche e soprattutto i ceti più bassi e prolifici come frutto di accoppiamenti più o meno regolamentati dalla società in cui essi fungono né più né meno da forza lavoro come lo erano gli operai della prima industriale. E tu non sei eccezione: gretto, cafone, mentalmente labile con evidenti fragilità psichiche ce l hai fatta a riprodurti ma non con qualcuno di migliore di te che contribuisse a mitigare i tuoi geni scadenti. No con una se possibile pure peggio. Una povera cornuta che accetta tutto questo e che quindi: non è più ricca di te altrimenti ti farebbe rigare dritto nelle sue proprietà, non è particolarmente bella altrimenti staresti h24 appresso a lei per paura che qualcun'altro te la portasse via scopandosela mentre sei lontano, con bassa autostima dal.momento che finge di non accorgersi di essere una povera cornuta e non di chissà quale genio a cui al limite si potrebbe perdonare se non altro la,condizione per continuare ad approfittare della luce riflessa ma di un avvocatucolo terroncello viscido/misogeno e psicopatico ce si infila in ogni buco che incontra compresi i tombini e che rischia pure di attaccarle qualche malattia.


Ok.
Ma perché te ti vuoi a tutti costi accoppiare con un uomo che da come lo descrivi tende a comportarsi come il povero Arci?
Non si possono usare  due pesi e due misure .


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto @_ipazia_ quanto ti adoro ?


Così schiettamente, no! 

E' reciproco comunque! 
Tu mi fai pensare ad una donna bellissima, che un giorno, mentre io le citavo un detto delle mie parti "ghè tat dal aqua al pont come dal pont al aqua" (c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua) mi ha risposto "e in mezzo c'è energia". 

Era una gattara saggissima ed era veramente bello poter scambiare pensieri con lei 

Tu le somigli!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No finiscono sempre male perche loro si esaperano e mi.lasciano e quindi io mi.convinco che avevo ragione, che erano stronzi, non mi.amavano etc.
> 
> No la,storia non me la godo perché tra un litigio e l altro si crea comunque una certa distanza tra noi...


Qui mi fai quasi tenerezza: sei consapevole di essere inadeguata per qualunque tipo di relazione.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ce l'ha il pugno...in faccia però! :rotfl:


Ma se si lamenta che lui non ha fatto niente!!! 
Che è rimasto fermo a subire i suoi attacchi...

:carneval:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma perché te ti vuoi a tutti costi accoppiare con un uomo che da come lo descrivi tende a comportarsi come il povero Arci?
> Non si possono usare  due pesi e due misure .


Sono completamente diversi!


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Qui mi fai quasi tenerezza: sei consapevole di essere inadeguata per qualunque tipo di relazione.


Eh gia...


----------



## patroclo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.
> 
> Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...





Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


.....se sei vera, e qualche dubbio ce l'ho, mi sa che sei destinata a rimanere sola a vita. Anche se troverai un uomo talmente succube da sopportare queste stronzate maniacali non sarai mai soddisfatta e più avanzano gli anni e più rimpiangerai i tempi di quando ti fischiavano dietro.

ho pensato a De Andrè e al suo Testamento:
 ".....a te che fosti la più contesa 
la cortigiana che non si dà a tutti 
ed ora all'angolo di quella chiesa 
offri le immagini ai belli ed ai brutti
lascio le note di questa canzone 
canto il dolore della tua illusione 
a te che sei costretta per tirare avanti 
costretta a vendere Cristo e i santi....."

Con questo non sostengo assolutamente che devi darla a tutti, ma solo che hai un evidente problema di ego ( sempre che tu non sia un fake)

Non voglio sembrare cattivo, ma hai l'atteggiamento della bizzosa adolescente che ce l'ha solo lei. Tipo di donna che non sopportavo già quando avevo 15 anni ma che, a causa ormoni annebbianti, mi obbligavo a frequentare e subire.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo che riflessione ti induce?


che per fortuna Lei non parla italiano, altrimenti non avrei avuto dubbi su chi si cela dietro Pauline :carneval:


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se si potesse trasformare la rabbia che hai dentro in energia elettrica, illuminiresti tutta Roma per settimane.
> 
> 
> tu continui a scappare da te stessa.   ti fa così tanta paura l'idea di invecchiare da sola?


Mi sa che non darebbe luce ai terroni aggratiss


----------



## Dina74 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


Mi sembri la fidanzata di irresoluto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse invece dovresti iniziare a pensare che il problema sei tu
> Nemmeno il più innamorato resisterebbe
> Ma mettiti nei loro panni, tu resisteresti?
> Mettiti nei panni del professore, contatti la fidanzata e lui dovrebbe tornare da te?


Infatti ieri gli ho mandato un messaggio e neanchevlo.ha visualizzato...


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Infatti ora capisco che nella sua posizione ha fatto l unica cosa sensata per provare a conoscermi...per questo.ora capisco di essere stata una vera stronza e vorrei recuperare.
> 
> Per dimostrare il suo interesse per lei doveva semplucemente dirmi a mia precisa richiesta si è la mia compagna e ti pregherei di non insultarlo mai più se vuoi continuare a,parlare con me. Oppure guarda io la vedo bellissima e la amo quindi meglio che non.vai.oltre. oppure sono.impegnato e felice quindi non è il.caso di continuare a,sentirci visto che hai frainteso...


Non ti balena in mente che ha attuato una strategia come quella di questa bestia qui? 







Si chiama tanatosi. 

Non l'animale, la tattica. 

L'animale è un opossum. Bellissimo!!! :inlove:


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> che per fortuna Lei non parla italiano, altrimenti non avrei avuto dubbi su chi si cela dietro Pauline :carneval:


E come va con lei? La ami lo stesso anche se fa cosi? Quanti.anni avete?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ti balena in mente che ha attuato una strategia come quella di questa bestia qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioe?@ipazia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ti balena in mente che ha attuato una strategia come quella di questa bestia qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Assolutamente perché se è bastato qualche messaggio per arrivare a questo punto figuriamoci se la scopava
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se se la scopava ora c’erano due donne intente a scegliere i confetti ...


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Cioe?@ipazia


Cioè quando sono attaccati, alcuni animali fingono di essere morti. 
Fino a quando il predatore, se ne va. 

L'opossum riesce a fingere anche per diverse ore. 
In attesa che il predatore prenda il largo. 
E poi corre a cercar riparo e non si fa più trovare. 

Ti fa venire in mente qualcosa? (o qualcuno?)


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Adoro gli opossum!!!!! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> che per fortuna Lei non parla italiano, altrimenti non avrei avuto dubbi su chi si cela dietro Pauline :carneval:


  ottimo.   quindi che pauline sia reale o meno, il risultato etologico del 3d è stato raggiunto


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Se se la scopava ora c’erano due donne intente a scegliere i confetti ...


Sì...una li avrebbe scelti armati....:carneval:
A pallini.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Mi sembri la fidanzata di irresoluto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


esattamente!



Pauline ha detto:


> E come va con lei? La ami lo stesso anche se fa cosi? Quanti.anni avete?


siamo tuoi coetanei.
e va che il rapporto sta cominciando a logorarsi, nonostante tutto quello che continuo a metterci...
per come la conosco nella mia esperienza, il tuo modo di testare non porta a nulla se non a confermare che nessuno puo' stare con te.
probabilmente, se quello che racconti è vero, hai subito un abbandono, simbolico o reale, da parte di uno dei tuoi genitori durante l'infanzia


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dice lui visto che se ne è andato prima ancora di venire a letto con te


È andato prima di venire


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè quando sono attaccati, alcuni animali fingono di essere morti.
> Fino a quando il predatore, se ne va.
> 
> L'opossum riesce a fingere anche per diverse ore.
> ...


Si certo ma se voleva liberarsi di me perche non approfittare invece di tornare e rassicurarmi?


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si certo ma se voleva liberarsi di me perche non approfittare invece di tornare e rassicurarmi?


Perchè non è un opossum 


Ora ti sta rassicurando?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adoro gli opossum!!!!! :inlove::inlove:


Un po' meno quando li trovi nella tua dispensa


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Mi sembri la fidanzata di irresoluto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


eh


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> esattamente!
> 
> 
> siamo tuoi coetanei.
> ...


Tu la stai per lasciare? Se lei viene da un.paese dell.esta capisco. È il.modo di fare tipico di molte donne del luogo.

Si regge sul sesso.da riappacificazione vero? E qualcosa che conosco molto bene.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Un po' meno quando li trovi nella tua dispensa


:rotfl::rotfl:

Te li sei trovati ancora?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non è un opossum
> 
> 
> Ora ti sta rassicurando?


No affatto. Dopo la litigata finale non mi risponde piu neanche ai messaggi.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Te li sei trovati ancora?


Un paio di volte negli states. Ma ho preteso dai disinfestatori che non li uccidessero

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo.




Intendi attirare gli uomini solo respirando? 

Deve essere una figata.... 

Sai cosa è ancora più figo secondo me? Riuscire a tenersene qualcuno, sempre che se ne abbia voglia..


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No affatto. Dopo la litigata finale non mi risponde piu neanche ai messaggi.


Ho letto che neppure li visualizza più.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non è un opossum
> 
> 
> Ora ti sta rassicurando?


Chissà se [MENTION=7634]Pauline[/MENTION] è vergine

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Un paio di volte negli states. Ma *ho preteso dai disinfestatori che non li uccidessero*
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Bravo!!!!!!

Mi fanno davvero un sacco di tenerezza. Sono così piccoletti...

E come eri riuscito a prenderli? 
Trappole?


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo.   quindi che pauline sia reale o meno, il risultato etologico del 3d è stato raggiunto


bah...diciamo che mi fa specie ma la cosa mi sta appassionando 


Pauline ha detto:


> Tu la stai per lasciare? Se lei viene da un.paese dell.esta capisco. È il.modo di fare tipico di molte donne del luogo.
> 
> *Si regge sul sesso.da riappacificazione* vero? E qualcosa che conosco molto bene.


esatto il grassetto.
ma non viene da un paese dell'est. non capisco da dove ti venga questo pregiudizio un po' nazionalpopolare


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bravo!!!!!!
> 
> Mi fanno davvero un sacco di tenerezza. Sono così piccoletti...
> 
> ...


Si mo  so cosa abbiano usato come esca ma erano vivi e vegeti quando li abbiamo liberati nei boschi lontano da casa 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Chissà se @_Pauline_ è vergine
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk



Buh...parla di intimità, sesso e baci, quindi non penso...

Ti da questa idea?


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si mo  so cosa abbiano usato come esca ma erano vivi e vegeti quando li abbiamo liberati nei boschi lontano da casa
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Bello!!!

Mi è sempre piaciuto liberare gli animali. 

Da piccola, il mio vicino aveva i conigli...a me davano fastidio nelle gabbie....li ho liberati tutti 
(e mi sono presa una lavata di testa memorabile. Ma ero proprio soddisfatta di me)


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Intendi attirare gli uomini solo respirando?
> 
> Deve essere una figata....
> 
> Sai cosa è ancora più figo secondo me? Riuscire a tenersene qualcuno, sempre che se ne abbia voglia..


mah, ho guardato qualche foto di questa Cristiana Capotondi, bellina senza dubbio, ma non da sbavo.

diciamo che Pauline ha salutato il mondo reale da giovane


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adoro gli opossum!!!!! :inlove::inlove:


Che te possum!


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buh...parla di intimità, sesso e baci, quindi non penso...
> 
> Ti da questa idea?


Che nessun uomo sano di mente se la scoperebbe


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che te possum!


Anche gli asinelli!!!

guarda che belli...



Un giorno me ne prendo almeno uno!!


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Che nessun uomo sano di mente se la scoperebbe


Beh...ma per scopare non serve essere sani di mente. 

Si scopa...è lo spazio in cui si colloca lo scopare complesso da gestire ed è in quello spazio che serve equilibrio dinamico, tendenzialmente. 


No?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> bah...diciamo che mi fa specie ma la cosa mi sta appassionando
> 
> esatto il grassetto.
> ma non viene da un paese dell'est. non capisco da dove ti venga questo pregiudizio un po' nazionalpopolare


Conosco personalmente non è pregoudizio. O sono molto calme e abilissime nel tenersi un.uomo o lo fanno impazzire ma lui non riesce ad andarsene perche spesso sono fichissime e si regge tutto.sul sesso.

Allora se si regge sul sesso finirà solo se lo vorra lei e/o se passa il.segno. sei anche sposato e lei è l.amante o solo fidanzati?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche gli asinelli!!!
> 
> guarda che belli...
> 
> ...


Intanto lo prendi da me?


----------



## Pauline (2 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Che nessun uomo sano di mente se la scoperebbe


Invece si...


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Invece si...


Il mondo è pieno di pazzi

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intanto lo prendi da me?


Solo se mi sai portare come farebbe un asinello


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...ecco.
> 
> Non mi riferivo alla famiglia di origine.
> 
> ...


Non tutti seppelliscono certi legami. E non c'è niente di più genuinamente esaltante e essere quello che da fuori arriva e ti porta ad abbandonare il nido.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Minchia è una versione un po' più dignitosa della mia storia attuale...


Infatti non vorrei dire ma sicuramente Chi ha fatto l'esegesi Del confessionale per arrivare a confezionare questo personaggio, sicuramente si è letto la tua storia


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> bah...diciamo che mi fa specie ma la cosa mi sta appassionando


il giorno in cui capirai di essere più da National Geographic che da lettino dell'analista, vivrai meglio.   secondo te Cristiana Capotondi è bella?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Sono completamente diversi!


Nei tuoi confronti ci saremmo comportati esattamente nello stesso modo. Con l'unica differenza che io ti avrei allontanato molto prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non sono una dea del sesso e non accetto qualsiasi cosa o compromesso pur di stare con qualcuno.anche se mi piace. Ad esempio non ho mai tradito ma lasciato alle soglie del matrimonio si. Non ho mai accettato proposte anche esplicite di diventare amante di professionisti che non avrebbero mai lasciato la loro donna ufficiale per me. Non mi metto con "buoni partiti" che non mi piacciono solo per non restare da sola. Fisicamente non sono la bellucci da giovane. La mia,tipologia che rispecchio in pieno piace o non piace. Assomiglio moltissimo come tipo a cristiana capotondi ma con gli occhi e i capelli piu scuri.


beh se hai lasciato un futuro marito ...direi che puoi essere comprensiva con chi non se la sente di iniziare una relazione dopo aver smessaggiato con te  per alcuni mesi e non aver avuto alcun momento di intimita' .

Direi che puoi capire che abbandonare lo sposo quasi all altare significa farlo soffrire consapevolmente.
 non sempre le cose vanno come vorremmo noi, importante e' andare avanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il giorno in cui capirai di essere più da National Geographic che da lettino dell'analista, vivrai meglio.   secondo te Cristiana Capotondi è bella?


È un topino molto carino. Comunque si chiama Cristina e la conosco da quando è nata. Però secondo me farebbe sesso giusto un pedofilo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> diceva un tizio che solo i Sith vivono di assoluti.  e secondo me tu non sei la figlia di Darth Vader.
> 
> repetita iuvant (dicono) gli uomini scappano da te perchè sei radioattiva.   o accetti di affrontare questa cosa con uno psicologo oppure diventerai la gattara dei Simpson, ad andare bene.


ma la smetti di esprimerti con riferimenti cultural- cinematografici?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Basta questo a certificare che vivi in un mondo onirico.
> Il contrasto tra la realtà e il mondo che tu consideri reale (quello tuo interiore) ti devasta a livello nervoso.
> E poi barbie, così magra: non è che sei bella di viso e poi quando osservano il tuo corpicino tutto ossa perdono la rigidità virile? :mexican:


ecco se uni mi avesse nai chiamato barbie o fatina, lo avrei cecato


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Così schiettamente, no!
> 
> E' reciproco comunque!
> Tu mi fai pensare ad una donna bellissima, che un giorno, mentre io le citavo un detto delle mie parti "ghè tat dal aqua al pont come dal pont al aqua" (c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua) mi ha risposto "e in mezzo c'è energia".
> ...


 Grazie  però io coi gatti non vado molto d'accordo
ci guardiamo in cagnesco:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Non tutti seppelliscono certi legami.* E non c'è niente di più genuinamente esaltante e essere quello che da fuori arriva e ti porta ad abbandonare il nido.


Vero. 

Una volta anche io...

Adesso preferisco così...


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie  però io coi gatti non vado molto d'accordo
> ci guardiamo in cagnesco:rotfl:


Prego 

Saresti la loro preferita....se appena percepissero che non li vuoi. 

Il gatto di mia sorella quando ha scoperto che un amico di mia sorella non voleva essere avvicinato da lui, arrivava zitto zitto e gli appoggiava casualmente la zampetta sulla gamba...quell'altro saltava come fosse stato punto da una vespa.

Giuro che quel gatto rideva :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


Minchia signor tenente (cit. faletti)!!!!

ma che prova di resistenza  !!!se e ' durata mesi e' un tipo molto paziente.

ma tu cerchi un compagno per la vita cosi? auguri!!!!

comunque come faceva ad ingelosirti se nemmeno sapevi della fidanzata?


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si capisco che se non ti è mai capitato di attirare gli uomini semplicemente senza fare nulla tu non possa capire cosa si provi ad essere figa ..e il potere che questo ti da su di loro. Non posso aiutarti in questo. E no sei fuori strada a,paragonarmi a glenn close o misery. Entrambe erano mezze assassine e pure brutte. Io semmai sono piagnucolosa, isterica se non si fa come dico io ma non faccio agguati o appostamenti, troppo stancante. E poi il fisico,sono molto magra di fisico e non ho per niente il viso spigoloso di glenn close. Anzi.


Vabbè ma anche a me è capitato di essere notato, di avere qualche donna che mi ha invitato, messaggi su Whatsapp etc etc.
Quello è uno step, poi magari finisce tutto nel nulla perché... perché è banalmente così.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo se mi sai portare come farebbe un asinello


Si, anche nudo in mezzo alla folla se vuoi...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No finiscono sempre male perche loro si esaperano e mi.lasciano e quindi io mi.convinco che avevo ragione, che erano stronzi, non mi.amavano etc.
> 
> No la,storia non me la godo perché tra un litigio e l altro si crea comunque una certa distanza tra noi...


ma il dubbio che tu abbia sbagliato  nell ingelosirti, no?


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Saresti la loro preferita....se appena percepissero che non li vuoi.
> 
> ...


ti  credo mia mamma li adorava e sono stata costretta a frequentarli fino ai 18 anni ( poi me ne sono andata di casa io )


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Minchia è una versione un po' più dignitosa della mia storia attuale...


attuale? ma non vi eravate lasciati?


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma certo se sei un minimo caruccia o caruccio capita eccome ma è pure pieno di morti e morte di fame... A me qnd lavoravo in un certo contesto mi davano la nausea
> Va be torno a lavorare baci


Quoto.


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È un maschio. Sicuro.


L'accenno alla Barbie e alla fatina induce al sospetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Mi sembri la fidanzata di irresoluto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


sembra anche a irrisoluto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Se se la scopava ora c’erano due donne intente a scegliere i confetti ...


l'ho pensato anche io


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'accenno alla Barbie e alla fatina induce al sospetto.


Eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> esattamente!
> 
> 
> siamo tuoi coetanei.
> ...


io ero rimasta che dopo che si eta sentita usata 
l avevi lasciata stare senza cercarla piu'  urca ci sono aggiornamenti quindi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il giorno in cui capirai di essere più da National Geographic che da lettino dell'analista, vivrai meglio.   secondo te Cristiana Capotondi è bella?


ma che e' un sondaggio sulla Capotondi ? 
non entrare in fissa ora


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Una volta anche io...
> 
> Adesso preferisco così...


Adoro il patè di tordi


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che e' un sondaggio sulla Capotondi ?
> non entrare in fissa ora


ma no è un esperimento scientifico.   voglio vedere se al nostro mantide maschio piace il soggetto.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> ritenete davvero che un uomo che flirti come lui  a quasi 40  anni sia maturo e felice in coppia?
> E che alla prima che unisca fascino fisico e doti intellettuali affini alle sue molli ka fidanzata che adesso si tiene ben stretta?


...
[video=youtube;v-q7l8RnD5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-q7l8RnD5Q[/video]


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, anche nudo in mezzo alla folla se vuoi...


...con la cravatta? 

e la coda?


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> ti  credo mia mamma li adorava e sono stata costretta a frequentarli fino ai 18 anni ( poi me ne sono andata di casa io )


i gatti sono bestiacce quando ci si mettono! 

Randagi anche tua mamma?


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...con la cravatta?
> 
> e la coda?


perchè la cravatta?


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adoro il patè di tordi


ecco...io facevo la divina coi corvi...e te mi metti il patè di tordi! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè la cravatta?


mi piace


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco...io facevo la divina coi corvi...e te mi metti il patè di tordi! :rotfl::rotfl:





ipazia ha detto:


> mi piace


Come Divina non sei credibile


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Come Divina non sei credibile


:rotfl::rotfl:

alco:


...se per Divina intendi una roba così....vero


----------



## stany (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Secondo me da come parli al.limite sei quello che gli.uomini definiscono.un tipo o una bella donna per qualche particolare sensuale tipo.altezza o seno grande o magari occhi chiari..insomma qualcosa che attira.
> 
> Ma da come parli si capisce che non sei una bella vera. Una dalla testa ai piedi. Io si. Ho un bel corpo e un bel viso e gli.uomini mi.notano. cioe notano.anche le altre non dico di no. Però a me lo dicono anche le donne che sono bella...quando ero piu ragazza mi chiamavano fatina, barbie, bellissima, principessa...era l idea di femminilita mista a raffinatezza e delicatezza che attirava di me. Ora sono piu matura anche di aspetto e non mi.chiamano piu barbie...ma sicuramente mi.notano ancora...


Conosco una bambina di nove anni uguale a te ; nella propria consapevolezza di essere bella ed attirare gli sguardi . Nell'immaginarla tra vent'anni , frustrata ,come le figlie della regina di Biancaneve, mi fa già pena fin da ora.


----------



## stany (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi ha dato del terrone. Un altro dei leitmotiv di Alberto :rotfl:


E che potresti portare le malattie...


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> i gatti sono bestiacce quando ci si mettono!
> 
> Randagi anche tua mamma?


Si e possibilmente ciechi


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Minchia è una versione un po' più dignitosa della mia storia attuale...


Pensa ‘n po a come stai messo ....


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intanto lo prendi da me?


Anche il tuo si finge morto?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> attuale? ma non vi eravate lasciati?


Sei rimasta indietro con le puntate


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pensa ‘n po a come stai messo ....


Si diverte alla grande tranquilla se no l'aveva già mollata


----------



## stany (2 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei test sono molto cattivi e dannosi. Inizio ad avere scenate di gelosia o.mi.offendo se lui non mi da,attenzioni. A quel punto litighiamo quando trovo indizio consono e gli dico che non voglio vederlo mai più, che mi.prende in giro e da lì non gli parlo piu. Lui di solito resta esterefatto le prime volte e si scusa tornando a cercarmi. Questo ritorno è la prova che lui ci tiene. Facciamo pace ma poco dopo non resisto e ricomincio. Il problema è che poi lui si abitua e io alzo ogni volta,di piu il tiro dell arrabbiatura e dell.insulto. con il professore è stato così. Ero arrivata a litigarci un giorno si e uno.no..ma dato che tornava sempre e mi rassicurava io alla fine ho sentito bisogno della "prova finale" ovvero spifferare tutto alla fidanzata perché pensavo se mi perdona anche questa vuol dire che ce l ho in pugno e posso davvero iniziare a fidarmi di lui.


E chi ti prende...


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E chi ti prende...


Tranquillo la merce di seconda scelta si vende tranquillamente ai Rigattieri


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesci a vedere che Alberto non sarebbe mai stato capace né di scrivere come Pauline, né di costruire una storia con dettagli precisi senza contraddirsi, né di costruire un quadro psicologico tanto complesso (proprio perché patologico)?
> Forse è un fake, ma di certo non è Alberto.


Alberto non ha mai usato il punto o la virgola al posto dello spazio quando digitava. Non ho idea di che smartphone abbia lo spazio che si confonde con un punto, mi chiedo se sia qualcosa che possa succedere a chi ha mani grandi, ma io non so nulla di smartphone.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alberto non ha mai usato il punto o la virgola al posto dello spazio quando digitava. Non ho idea di che smartphone abbia lo spazio che si confonde con un punto, mi chiedo se sia qualcosa che possa succedere a chi ha mani grandi, ma io non so nulla di smartphone.


Ma no, ragazzi....non ci si crede ma è verissima ....


----------



## Mariben (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no, ragazzi....non ci si crede ma è verissima ....


Anche per me lo è.
Ed è pure verosimile haimè !
Una così è una mia cliente  e si confida, si confida...
Se se le inventi non so, ma il modus operandi è lo stesso.
Sapeste quante volte mi sono trattenuta dall'indicarle la porta.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no, ragazzi....non ci si crede ma è verissima ....


Non ho detto che sia inverosimile. Non sarebbe la prima né l'ultima matta da legare che passa da queste parti. Dico solo che se è vera e non è un fake con cui giocare, ormai tutto quello che c'è da dire è stato detto da un pezzo...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco...io facevo la divina coi corvi...e te mi metti il patè di tordi! :rotfl::rotfl:


Se si muove può essere mangiato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...con la cravatta?
> 
> e la coda?


E la sella... basta che poi mi ricompensi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Conosco personalmente non è pregoudizio. O sono molto calme e abilissime nel tenersi un.uomo o lo fanno impazzire ma lui non riesce ad andarsene perche spesso sono fichissime e si regge tutto.sul sesso.Allora se si regge sul sesso finirà solo se lo vorra lei e/o se passa il.segno. sei anche sposato e lei è l.amante o solo fidanzati?


Mi sembra una generalizzazione un po' azzardata, soprattutto per una ricercatrice in discipline umanistiche comunque, siamo "fidanzati"


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti non vorrei dire ma sicuramente Chi ha fatto l'esegesi Del confessionale per arrivare a confezionare questo personaggio, sicuramente si è letto la tua storia


questo pensiero mi inquieta parecchio


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il giorno in cui capirai di essere più da National Geographic che da lettino dell'analista, vivrai meglio.   secondo te Cristiana Capotondi è bella?


minchia 
comunque si mi pare molto carina, ma non mi ha mai attratto una donna di quel tipo nella vita reale


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> attuale? ma non vi eravate lasciati?


ti sei persa l'ultima puntata, siamo tornati insieme ma tranquilla è già di nuovo crisi 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ero rimasta che dopo che si eta sentita usata
> l avevi lasciata stare senza cercarla piu'  urca ci sono aggiornamenti quindi ?


si ti sei persa l'ultima puntata, siamo tornati insieme ma è già di nuovo crisi tranquilla 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ero rimasta che dopo che si eta sentita usata
> l avevi lasciata stare senza cercarla piu'  urca ci sono aggiornamenti quindi ?


Si, ti sei persa l'ultima puntata... siamo tornati insieme, ma è già di nuovo crisi tranquilla


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Ma Alberto è scomparso? Da ieri che non scrive più :rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti rispondo perchè alla fine mi fai ridere
> No siamo ancora insieme
> A differenza tua distinguo l'amore dall'infatuazione per un amante
> E comunque prima di definire amante ci ho fatto sesso. E a volte nemmeno dopo l'ho definito tale



 [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ma è inutile cercare di farle capire la differenza tra una cotta adolescenziale (la sua) e una relazione vera e propria.
Non lo capirebbe, perché se è arrivata a scrivere un post che il 90% degli iscritti a questo forum ha ritenuto essere una pagliacciata, e non ci arriva da sola a pensare di avere estremamente esagerato, le chiacchere stanno a zero.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E a volte nemmeno dopo l'ho definito tale


E come lo hai definito? Scopata? Errore?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Si a me piace. C era il periodo da 25enne che era un delirio, pure per strada mi fermavano. Adesso non piu. Adesso mi notano come questo e se c e occasione si fanno avanti.


Ritocchino in 3...2...1... :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Nel nostro ambiente appena successa sta cosa mi.additavano tutti come la sua amante. Quando.ho chiesto chi avesse messo in giro quelle voci mi dissero lui stesso in quanto aveva raccontato ai suoi amici che gli.piacevo e aveva una,storia con me. Poi le sue parole esatte, quando e chi le abbia dette non lo so.


Questa è la cosa che più rivela lui.
Se pensi che Gabriel Garko è stato  “fidanzato” anni con Eva Grimaldi, capisci che c’è chi vuole che gli altri  *pensino* che ha delle amanti. I motivi sono pochi.

Vuoi parlare di te e capire il perché delle tue sfortune, prima di essere fuori età anche per le sfortune?


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la cosa che più rivela lui.
> Se pensi che Gabriel Garko è stato  “fidanzato” anni con Eva Grimaldi, capisci che c’è chi vuole che gli altri  *pensino* che ha delle amanti. I motivi sono pochi.
> 
> Vuoi parlare di te e capire il perché delle tue sfortune, prima di essere fuori età anche per le sfortune?


Non sono sfortune.
È u a situazione scientemente cercata e fortemente voluta.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E la sella... basta che poi mi ricompensi.


...se è (anche) tuo piacere, non è già insita la ricompensa?


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la cosa che più rivela lui.
> Se pensi che Gabriel Garko è stato  “fidanzato” anni con Eva Grimaldi, capisci che c’è chi vuole che gli altri  *pensino* che ha delle amanti. I motivi sono pochi.
> 
> Vuoi parlare di te e capire il perché delle tue sfortune, prima di essere fuori età anche per le sfortune?


Non è sulla strada del finocchiume se alludi a quello. Ha una fidanzata da 6 anni che sta per sposare e l attrazione per me era palese...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non è sulla strada del finocchiume se alludi a quello. Ha una fidanzata da 6 anni che sta per sposare e l attrazione per me era palese...


palese? 
a parole o altro?


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> palese?
> a parole o altro?


Già detto...mi pare chiaro in che termini...


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ma è inutile cercare di farle capire la differenza tra una cotta adolescenziale (la sua) e una relazione vera e propria.
> Non lo capirebbe, perché se è arrivata a scrivere un post che il 90% degli iscritti a questo forum ha ritenuto essere una pagliacciata, e non ci arriva da sola a pensare di avere estremamente esagerato, le chiacchere stanno a zero.


Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


Se...Se...Se
Saremo pure tutti sfigati 
Ma del perché non ti ha scopata ne hai preso coscenza tu?


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


Hai davvero una modalità di scrittura molto... mascolina.

Perchè, invece di incarognirti, non provi a riflettere sugli spunti che alcuni utenti ti hanno dato?


----------



## Moni (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


Ammmmerda ma come scrivi?
Che pena. 

Cmq sei un uomo.


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se...Se...Se
> Saremo pure tutti sfigati
> Ma del perché non ti ha scopata ne hai preso coscenza tu?


No dimmelo tu. Cmq si dice coscienza.


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ammmmerda ma come scrivi?
> Che pena.
> 
> Cmq sei un uomo.


Un uomo quanto te mony little pony! Oggi quanto ti azzerbinerai per uno che per farti dare le attenzioni che lui ha dato a me come minimo devi fargli 8 pompini ingoiati uno dietro l altro...


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai davvero una modalità di scrittura molto... mascolina.
> 
> Perchè, invece di incarognirti, non provi a riflettere sugli spunti che alcuni utenti ti hanno dato?


E quindi adesso dobbiamo omologarci in maschietti e femminucce anche nella modalità di scrittura?

Io mascolina non lo sono neanche con la zappa in mano...


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No dimmelo tu. Cmq si dice coscienza.


Chiedo venia 
Non posso dirtelo io 
Non ho esperienza in quel campo 
Ti sarai fatta una tua idea no?


----------



## Maestrale1 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Chiedo venia
> Non posso dirtelo io
> Non ho esperienza in quel campo
> Ti sarai fatta una tua idea no?


sei inesperta nel senso che ti sei scopata tutti quelli che ti interessavano?


----------



## Moni (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Un uomo quanto te mony little pony! Oggi quanto ti azzerbinerai per uno che per farti dare le attenzioni che lui ha dato a me come minimo devi fargli 8 pompini ingoiati uno dietro l altro...


Sei un uomo. 
Anche frustrato e infelice x farti sti numeri

Se fossi mai una donna hai serissimi problemi e tanta rabbia dentro

E nel caso donna Le attenzioni ma sei fuori non ti ha manco scopata ti sei fatta mille film e questo è houdini oramai

Però naaaah sei un uomo e credo anche di quelli che bazzicava qui hai un modo di scrivere che mi ricorda tanto qualcuno 

Va be fatti curare ciao caro /a


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Già detto...mi pare chiaro in che termini...


a parole, ok


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


scusa ma se voleva farti "professoressa" ad oggi ti risponderebbe 
abbi pazienza, continui, a mio avviso ad esser disconnessa dalla realta'


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Um topic abbastanza surreale,,,


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


seh...e secondo te un docente di successo, se prende in considerazione l'idea di farti fare carriera, va a dire ai colleghi che tu sei l'amante? in modo da farsi sgamare alla grande e - di questi tempi - rischiare guai giudiziari molto seri?
che poi boh, se conoscessi davvero le dinamiche reali all'università non parleresti cosi'.
hai l'abilitazione ad associato? non credo, quindi quand'anche avesse voluto aiutarti per farti "professoressa" come tu dici se ne sarebbe parlato tra una decina di anni


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> E quindi adesso dobbiamo omologarci in maschietti e femminucce anche nella modalità di scrittura?
> 
> Io mascolina non lo sono neanche con la zappa in mano...



 Ok ok.

Ciao.


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> sei inesperta nel senso che ti sei scopata tutti quelli che ti interessavano?


Sono inesperta perche mi sono scopata solo quelli mi interessavano ai quali interessavo. Realmente però...


----------



## Maestrale1 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono inesperta perche mi sono scopata solo quelli mi interessavano ai quali interessavo. Realmente però...


guarda che era una battuta....


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scusa ma se voleva farti "professoressa" ad oggi ti risponderebbe
> abbi pazienza, continui, a mio avviso ad esser disconnessa dalla realta'


Più che altro tu a non capire l'italiano. "Se" ipotesi...se mi avesse scopata allora...non mi ha scopata quindi niente. Chiaro?


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> guarda che era una battuta....


 credevo di rispondere all' esperta autrice


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Più che altro tu a non capire l'italiano. "Se" ipotesi...se mi avesse scopata allora...non mi ha scopata quindi niente. Chiaro?


No non è chiaro il perché non ti abbia scopata , non ti è chiaro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Più che altro tu a non capire l'italiano. "Se" ipotesi...se mi avesse scopata allora...non mi ha scopata quindi niente. Chiaro?


sei una di quelle che vuol far carriera a suon di trombate?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei una di quelle che vuol far carriera a suon di trombate?


 No, è un uomo frustrato a cui un sacco di gente passa davanti e ha dovuto sempre buttarsi sulle mazzette oppure sulle scopate per far carriera per non ammettere con se stesso che era un fallito. Oggi sta scrivendo di merda. Dai che è Alberto, su!


----------



## Maestrale1 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, *è un uomo frustrato a cui un sacco di gente passa davanti *e ha dovuto sempre buttarsi sulle mazzette oppure sulle scopate per far carriera per non ammettere con se stesso che era un fallito. Oggi sta scrivendo di merda. Dai che è Alberto, su!



cosa di cui tu sei esperto


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, è un uomo frustrato a cui un sacco di gente passa davanti e ha dovuto sempre buttarsi sulle mazzette oppure sulle scopate per far carriera per non ammettere con se stesso che era un fallito. Oggi sta scrivendo di merda. Dai che è Alberto, su!


sei convinto di questo eeehhh!!

Un po l'acidità lo ricorda.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...se è (anche) tuo piacere, non è già insita la ricompensa?


Adesso ti ci mando, eh! 


Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


E' ufficiale: sei un fake! 



Lostris ha detto:


> Hai davvero una modalità di scrittura molto... mascolina.


Cosa affermi che ci sono differenze sul modo di scrivere tra un uomo e una donna? Sei sessista?
Attenta che ti segnalano all'UNAR e ti arrestano!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Rileggendo parti che mi sono persa, per essere una potenziale professoressa mi pare un tantino zotica.

Meglio non lo sia diventata (professoressa).

Inizio a credere che sia più l'addetta alla guardiola, molto annoiata ed in vena di insulti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Più che altro tu a non capire l'italiano. "Se" ipotesi...se mi avesse scopata allora...non mi ha scopata quindi niente. Chiaro?


appunto uno ti scopa, va in giro a dire che gli piaci e ti fa fare una carriera accademica al fulmicotone 

ribadisco sei disconnessa dalla realta'


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto uno ti scopa, va in giro a dire che gli piaci e ti fa fare una carriera accademica al fulmicotone
> 
> ribadisco sei disconnessa dalla realta'


infatti.
come ho già scritto, è assurdo pensare che uno che stia pensando di farti fare carriera in cambio di attenzioni erotiche, lasci intendere ai colleghi che ha una storia con te. Soprattutto se si tratta di una donna attraente, come dice di essere. E' chiaro che Pauline non ha mai messo piede nell'ambiente accademico


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti.
> come ho già scritto, è assurdo pensare che uno che stia pensando di farti fare carriera in cambio di attenzioni erotiche, lasci intendere ai colleghi che ha una storia con te. Soprattutto se si tratta di una donna attraente, come dice di essere. E' chiaro che Pauline non ha mai messo piede nell'ambiente accademico


 annamo bene !!!


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, è un uomo frustrato a cui un sacco di gente passa davanti e ha dovuto sempre buttarsi sulle mazzette oppure sulle scopate per far carriera per non ammettere con se stesso che era un fallito. Oggi sta scrivendo di merda. Dai che è Alberto, su!


I beg your pardon Sir.
Ma chicazzè Alberto?


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Più che altro tu a non capire l'italiano. "*Se*" ipotesi...se mi avesse scopata allora...non mi ha scopata quindi niente. Chiaro?


[video=youtube;I-HGNj-pDKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-HGNj-pDKo[/video]


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adesso ti ci mando, eh!


:rotfl:


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non è chiaro il perché non ti abbia scopata , non ti è chiaro.


Dimmelo tu.


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti.
> come ho già scritto, è assurdo pensare che uno che stia pensando di farti fare carriera in cambio di attenzioni erotiche, lasci intendere ai colleghi che ha una storia con te. Soprattutto se si tratta di una donna attraente, come dice di essere. E' chiaro che Pauline non ha mai messo piede nell'ambiente accademico


Lo ha detto agli amici e non ai colleghi.
La battuta sulla professoressa era appunto una battuta. La carriera  me l aveva prospettata nel suo gruppo di collaboratori stretti in attivita private e non che è del tutto lecito e non c entra con quella accademica che gia faccio di mio.


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Rileggendo parti che mi sono persa, per essere una potenziale professoressa mi pare un tantino zotica.
> 
> Meglio non lo sia diventata (professoressa).
> 
> Inizio a credere che sia più l'addetta alla guardiola, molto annoiata ed in vena di insulti.


Guardiola? Ecco allora siamo colleghe!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Lo ha detto agli amici e non ai colleghi.
> La battuta sulla professoressa era appunto una battuta. La carriera  me l aveva prospettata nel suo gruppo di collaboratori stretti in attivita private e non che è del tutto lecito e non c entra con quella accademica che gia faccio di mio.


quindi vi conoscete al di fuori dell ambiente universitario

ah ecco


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Dimmelo tu.



E che cacchio ne so io ?
Se tu qua che hai raccontato del suo corteggiamento serrato, di quanto abbia detto e fatto per te  e compagnia bella.
Uno straccio di idea  del perchè non abbia VOLUTO scoparti la potete avere solo tu e lui. Lui non c'è..quindi ?


----------



## Pauline (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E che cacchio ne so io ?
> Se tu qua che hai raccontato del suo corteggiamento serrato, di quanto abbia detto e fatto per te  e compagnia bella.
> Uno straccio di idea  del perchè non abbia VOLUTO scoparti la potete avere solo tu e lui. Lui non c'è..quindi ?


Ahahah a h non mi sei di aiuto cosi...quindi è strano che comportandosi come si è comportato poi non abbia nemmeno voluto concludere?


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ahahah a h non mi sei di aiuto cosi...quindi è strano che comportandosi come si è comportato poi non abbia nemmeno voluto concludere?


Se si ragionasse come ragioni tu, la violenza, lo stupro non esisterebbero. Non sarebbero riconosciute. 

Uno dei fondamenti, di qualunque tipo di relazione, è il potersi tirar fuori, fermare quel che accade in ogni, OGNI momento. Anche senza dover dare nessun tipo di spiegazione. 

Non è che se io permetto a uno di mettermi le mani nelle mutande poi gliela devo dare perchè ormai sono lì.
Posso dire di no anche a metà scopata. 

Ecco. 
Lui ha detto di no quando ha deciso di dire di no. 

E' violento non accettare il no. 
Ed è un problema di violenza. 
A prescindere dal genere. 

Se non comprendi questo...le tue profezie su te stessa, non potranno che avverarsi. E per opera tua. 

Poi potrà pure essere che prima o poi trovi uno che si rompe il cazzo e ti si incula col ghiaione. 
Forse potrebbe esserti istruttivo. 

Da me si chiama "quello del formaggio". 
Esiste da te questa figura mitica?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Non è sulla strada del finocchiume se alludi a quello. Ha una fidanzata da 6 anni che sta per sposare e l attrazione per me era palese...


Finocchiume a tuo fratello.

Sono non molti, ma vari i motivi per cui si vuole fare sapere di avere una amante che non si ha, anche scacciare una amante precedente, oppure distogliere da una amante in corso che ha marito o è chiacchierata per aver fatto inopinatamente carriera. 
E motivi devono esserci se poi non ha nemmeno tentato un avvicinamento fisico.


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si ragionasse come ragioni tu, la violenza, lo stupro non esisterebbero. Non sarebbero riconosciute.
> 
> Uno dei fondamenti, di qualunque tipo di relazione, è il potersi tirar fuori, fermare quel che accade in ogni, OGNI momento. Anche senza dover dare nessun tipo di spiegazione.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ok ok.
> 
> Ciao.


Hai ragione.
Ritiro tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei convinto di questo eeehhh!!
> 
> Un po l'acidità lo ricorda.


Pure la compulsione.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> I beg your pardon Sir.
> Ma chicazzè Alberto?


Alberto15, l'ingegnere provincialotto quello convinto di essersi portato a casa il mondo Quando ha superato analisi 1.
Cornuto bipolare con movimenti a pendolo tra il:
Sono superiore a tutti, Infatti scrivo qui soltanto per portarvi il verbo di Cristo.
E il:
Mia moglie mi ha tradito ma me la sono ripresa in casa perché ho un sacco di buoni motivi (tipo che se non fosse per lei ancora starei a molestare qualche mula in mezzo ai campi).
Un coglioncello fantastico


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da me si chiama "quello del formaggio".


Quello del formaggio è un'espressione che mi piace moltissimo. Dalle parti nostre Non si usa. Attendo elegia in terzine.


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello del formaggio è un'espressione che mi piace moltissimo. Dalle parti nostre Non si usa. Attendo elegia in terzine.


Quel dal formai.... Qui un gruppo che fa cover in dialetto ci ha pure  scritto una canzone.


[video=youtube_share;HECaoH0lxa4]https://youtu.be/HECaoH0lxa4[/video]




PS Dellai è il nostro (ex ) Presidente della provincia


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello del formaggio è un'espressione che mi piace moltissimo. Dalle parti nostre Non si usa. *Attendo elegia in terzine*.


Sempre piaciuto molto anche a me. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Guardiola? Ecco allora siamo colleghe!


 con chi?


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Guardiola? Ecco allora siamo colleghe!


Alleni una squadra di calcio?


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alberto15, l'ingegnere provincialotto quello convinto di essersi portato a casa il mondo Quando ha superato analisi 1.
> Cornuto bipolare con movimenti a pendolo tra il:
> Sono superiore a tutti, Infatti scrivo qui soltanto per portarvi il verbo di Cristo.
> E il:
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Fuggì.


----------



## Fly (5 Ottobre 2018)

*non ci sono troppo alternative*

Ragionerò sulle tue frasi.


Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui. Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me ).


Non siete proprio giovanissimi.


Pauline ha detto:


> Ci guardiamo, io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido ... lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento più per oltre un mese.


L’ uomo è sempre “cacciatore”.


Pauline ha detto:


> …





Pauline ha detto:


> Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui, che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me.


Il gentiluomo si sbilancia e qui ha innescato un processo rischioso.


Pauline ha detto:


> Io sinceramente pensavo già, dopo tutti quei discorsi, di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato, ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici, se non quelli lavorativi, senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava!


I Narcisi non  si smentiscono.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui poi mi dice «scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!... »


Non poteva mandare tutto all’ aria.


Pauline ha detto:


> … inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella ... io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro ... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto.


L’ unica azione corretta che hai compiuto in questa storia.


Pauline ha detto:


> A quel punto, mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc.


Difficile da accettare, ma non era un tuo diritto.


Pauline ha detto:


> E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc.
> Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti, ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e, pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici, continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro.


Qui prevale il professionista sul Narciso.


Pauline ha detto:


> A questo punto, io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese ... alla fine, vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei, scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui.
> Questa impazzisce e lo lascia.


Ovvia reazione.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui, disperato, fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei, dopo solo due giorni, se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei.



Qui hai esagerato inutilmente.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l’ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono ... e io pure.
> In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all’altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto ... cosi una ventina di secondi, finché attacca ... così tutte le chiamate.


Sarebbe stato più corretto se si fosse scusato per come ti aveva preso in giro.


Pauline ha detto:


> Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca più.
> Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli ... penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria ... se non che, dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo, mi capita di parlare con un’ altra ricercatrice.


Frequentando il solito ambiente …


Pauline ha detto:


> Entriamo un po’ in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui.
> Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me.


Narcisismo puro, ovviamente.


Pauline ha detto:


> Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose, dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perché no, se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi? ) e soprattutto la gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato ...


Condizioni “laterali” ininfluenti per un vero Narciso.


Pauline ha detto:


> a me lui piace tantissimo ... anzi di più, ma non l’ho più cercato ... ora a breve dovrò rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.
> Consigli?


Non ci sono troppo scelte.:mexican:
Purtroppo, la “ricercatrice” dovrebbe prevalere sulla donna innamorata.
Questo se veramente vuoi sopravvivere.
Devi solo mettere una croce su tutto.
Il tempo guarirà le ferite, ma non vedo alternative.


----------



## Fly (5 Ottobre 2018)

*non esistono troppe alternative*

Ragionerò sulle tue frasi.


Pauline ha detto:


> Ciao prima volta che scrivo qui.
> Entrambi 37 anni, io single,lui fidanzato da 6 anni con una che sta per sposare e con cui convive da pochi mesi
> ( ha comprato casa un mese prima di conoscere me ).


Non siete proprio giovanissimi.


Pauline ha detto:


> Ci guardiamo, io penso che sia proprio un bel tipo e sorrido ... lui distoglie lo sguardo e si mette a parlare con il relatore di fianco che anche io conosco. La cosa finisce li e non lo sento più per oltre un mese.


L’ uomo è sempre “cacciatore”.


Pauline ha detto:


> …





Pauline ha detto:


> Inizia a dirmi di stargli vicino perché mi voleva a lavorare accanto a lui, che avrei avuto successo con lui, che non vedeva l'ora di passare del tempo con me.


Il gentiluomo si sbilancia e qui ha innescato un processo rischioso.


Pauline ha detto:


> Io sinceramente pensavo già, dopo tutti quei discorsi, di dover tenere a bada la sua passione e invece nulla. Non solo non ci ha provato, ma nemmeno accennava ai suoi discorsi romantici, se non quelli lavorativi, senza nemmeno sorridermi mentre parlava!


I Narcisi non  si smentiscono.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui poi mi dice «scusa se ti sei arrabbiata, mi sono fatto in quattro per venire solo un'ora da te!... »


Non poteva mandare tutto all’ aria.


Pauline ha detto:


> … inizia a fissarmi negli occhi con lo sguardo perso/eccitato, mi prende la mano e inizia a dirmi quanto sono bella ... io allora resto davvero confusa e poi per il resto della serata mi concentro sul lavoro ... lui mi chiede più volte quella sera se voglio accompagnare lui e il collega ad una conferenza che ha quella sera ma rifiuto.


L’ unica azione corretta che hai compiuto in questa storia.


Pauline ha detto:


> A quel punto, mi scatta una gelosia e una rabbia inarrestabili e inizio a insultare lui come bugiardo, stronzo etc.


Difficile da accettare, ma non era un tuo diritto.


Pauline ha detto:


> E inizio a insultare lei con lui dicendo che ha una fidanzata cessa, cretina, una racchia cornuta, che lui non la rispetta etc.
> Lui non solo si becca tutti i miei insulti, ma non accenna neanche a difendere lei e, pur non chiedendomi più di vederci o fare programmi romantici, continua a dirmi che mi vuole accanto a lui per lavoro.


Qui prevale il professionista sul Narciso.


Pauline ha detto:


> A questo punto, io divento sempre più stronza con lui e lo assillo di chiamate, pretese ... alla fine, vedendo le sue foto sui social con la fidanzata sulla pagina di lei, scoppio e le faccio leggere tutti i messaggi di lui.
> Questa impazzisce e lo lascia.


Ovvia reazione.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui, disperato, fa di tutto per riprendersela dicendole che io sono una pazza e lei, dopo solo due giorni, se lo riprende e inizia a insultare me pubblicamente dandomi della troia. Io allora do a lei pubblicamente della cessa. Smetto di sentire lui se non per mandargli dei messaggi privati di insulti dandogli dello sfigato e della cessa cornuta a lei.


Qui hai esagerato inutilmente.


Pauline ha detto:


> Lui non risponde. A questo punto dopo l’ultimo litigio con una sua "fan" che aveva iniziato ad attaccarmi pubblicamente lo chiamo. E lui che fa? Sta muto al telefono ... e io pure.
> In pratica gli ho fatto 3/4 chiamate una di seguito all’altra tutte uguali con lui che non dice nemmeno pronto e resta in ascolto ... cosi una ventina di secondi, finché attacca ... così tutte le chiamate.


Sarebbe stato più corretto se si fosse scusato per come ti aveva preso in giro.


Pauline ha detto:


> Interrompo ogni contatto con lui e lui nemmeno mi cerca più.
> Penso di essermi sbagliata di nuovo sul fatto di piacergli ... penso ancora una volta come il primo appuntamento di avere frainteso, di avere fatto dei castelli in aria ... se non che, dopo tutto sto casino circa un mese dopo, mi capita di parlare con un’ altra ricercatrice.


Frequentando il solito ambiente …


Pauline ha detto:


> Entriamo un po’ in confidenza e lei mi confessa che aveva sentito voci su me e lui.
> Le chiedo chi le avesse detto questo e cosa avesse sentito. In pratica lei conosceva degli amici di lui. Questi amici che io non ho mai nemmeno visto sapevano persino il mio nome e in pratica lui gli parlava di me e aveva raccontato loro che gli piacevo e che aveva una storia con me.


Narcisismo puro, ovviamente.


Pauline ha detto:


> Questo mi ha spiazzata nuovamente e non riuscivo a capire come potesse andare lui stesso a dire in giro queste cose, dal momento che non mi aveva dato nemmeno un bacio ( perché no, se allora gli piacevo e lui sapeva di piacermi? ) e soprattutto la gente che sapeva che lui era fidanzato ...


Condizioni “laterali” ininfluenti per un vero Narciso.


Pauline ha detto:


> a me lui piace tantissimo ... anzi di più, ma non l’ho più cercato ... ora a breve dovrò rivederlo per lavoro e non so come comportarmi.
> Consigli?


Non ci sono troppo scelte.
Purtroppo, la “ricercatrice” dovrebbe prevalere sulla donna innamorata.
Questo se veramente vuoi sopravvivere.
Devi solo mettere una croce su tutto.
Il tempo guarirà le ferite, ma non vedo alternative.


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Rose 994 è inutile che ti atteggi a gran donna di mondo che deve far "capire" la differenza tra amore e cotta vista la sfigaggine che contraddistingue la tua storia di zerbina scopata e trattata a mmmerrrdaaa da uno che neppure è figo la metà di quello di cui parlo.io. il mio almeno è stato cavalier servente e si faceva fare tutto da me senza nemmeno essermelo.scopato...se fosse successo a quest'ora cone minimo sarei professoressa accanto a lui


Sbagliavo.....otto anni ....


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> No dimmelo tu. Cmq si dice coscienza.


Si....il prof non è stato un incosciente!


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Un uomo quanto te mony little pony! Oggi quanto ti azzerbinerai per uno che per farti dare le attenzioni che lui ha dato a me come minimo devi fargli 8 pompini ingoiati uno dietro l altro...


Ricercatrice??


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non è chiaro il perché non ti abbia scopata , non ti è chiaro.


Le puzzano anche i piedi....


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei una di quelle che vuol far carriera a suon di trombate?


Allora rimarrà sempre al palo....


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Guardiola? Ecco allora siamo colleghe!


Allenatrici ???[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allenatrici ???[emoji23][emoji23]


Si di sto c


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Allora rimarrà sempre al palo....


 se non sa usare le leve giuste, sicuramente


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allenatrici ???[emoji23][emoji23]


 io fortunatamente non ho colleghe.
Cosa dovrei allenare


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si di sto c


Bel suggerimento [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji39]


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io fortunatamente non ho colleghe.
> Cosa dovrei allenare


Te [emoji57].


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te [emoji57].


spiega


----------



## oriente70 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiega


Fai un po' di attività fisica [emoji41].


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fai un po' di attività fisica [emoji41].


Só donne...dubito che ci arrivi da sola...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fai un po' di attività fisica [emoji41].


per la ginnastica da camera ci vuole un allenatore? Mah!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per la ginnastica da camera ci vuole un allenatore? Mah!





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Rileggendo parti che mi sono persa, per essere una potenziale professoressa mi pare un tantino zotica.
> 
> Meglio non lo sia diventata (professoressa).
> 
> Inizio a credere che sia più l'addetta alla g*uardiola,* molto annoiata ed in vena di insulti.





Pauline ha detto:


> *Guardiola?* Ecco allora siamo colleghe!





oriente70 ha detto:


> Allenatrici ???[emoji23][emoji23]


 


Questo è Pep Guardiola, famoso allenatore.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per la ginnastica da camera ci vuole un allenatore? Mah!


È come a carte  per vincere  ho hai un bravo compagno o speri in una buona mano [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È come a carte  per vincere  ho hai un bravo compagno o speri in una *buona mano* [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


federica?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Ottobre 2018)

per le donne è Federico


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Ancora il esiste qualcuno che chiama le donne non sposate e ingravidate entro i 30 "zitelle"? Complimenti per il sessismo denigratorio con cui consideri le donne. Invece tua moglie che sta con te e non è una zitella frustrata come me chissà come gode ed è soddisfatta di averti a fianco...


Non parlo con una Misandrica che alimenta la Misandria ormai serpeggiante che la società non solo sta offrendo ma che sta addirittura evolvendosi nella peggiore specie. Questo messaggio ne è la prova provata. Fortunatamente, in maniera ineluttabile, anche tu diventerai fredda come tutti i comuni mortali.


----------



## stany (11 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> per le donne è Federico


Per gli uomini,una volta era Palmina....
Digitale: femminile
Analogico manuale: maschio


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per gli uomini,una volta era Palmina....
> Digitale: femminile
> Analogico manuale: maschio


Federico il dito amico [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

Cito Parzialmente Arcistufo perchè è impagabile...
Mia moglie mi ha tradito ma me la sono ripresa in casa perché ho un sacco di buoni motivi (tipo che se non fosse per lei ancora starei a molestare qualche mula in mezzo ai campi).
Un coglioncello fantastico :mrgreen:


Per il resto concordo con Perplesso ed aggiungo quel che penso sulla questione.
I comportamenti di queste persone... lei, lui e l'altra, in vari gradi, sono davvero singolari. 
 La nostra amica ha avuto reazioni esagitate, inutilmente teatrali e poco opportune per la SUA reputazione, ma se fossi la fidanzata qualche domandina me la porrei, quanto a lui è semplicemente il solito broccolone titolato che forse non ha neppure le palle per andare a rete ma che adora fare la ruota pavonggiandosi per le sue adoratrici 
Insoma schezze impazzite, a vari livelli, che si sono incrociate. 
Certi panni chi ha un minimo di autocontrollo non li lava in pubblico e, se accade, almeno non insistere coinvolgendo amici parenti e simpatizzanti mediatici.
Che poi l'ambiente coinvolto sia quello universatario non sposta di una virgola il giudizio, certe pagliacciate sono a tutto campo, dipende dalle persone, l'ambiente può diventare un amplificatore. Si possono fare le più turpi porcherie, che ovviamente non approvo, ma restando nella dicrezione e non coinvolgendo tifoserie da social di quarta categoria... 
Lei è stata inopportuna, eccessiva, imprudente, sfasata e molto autoreferente, gli altri, avrebbero dovuto lasciarla nella sua ira sconsiderata, invece sono entrati nella mischia, forse per salvaguardare il prossimo matrimonio da dicerie o per spirito di corpo, ma meglio sarebbe stato se avessero ignorato e suggerito a tutti di fare lo stesso... chi ha creato questo putiferio sarebbe passata per persona instabile, quindi non attendibile.
Purtroppo nelle reazioni umane, specie sentimentali, la strategia e la tattica sono illustri sconosciute...


----------

